#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Wives who go abroad plays with another team 9.9 times out of 10

## yonnis1980

Agree or disagree?

Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.

Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.

In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut... :Sad: 



Warning: Judicious exercise of Figure of Speech in literary phrase "9.9 times out of 10" to express gravity of the situation of subject thread.

----------


## joop

ui kakuyaw gud ani?

katuohan dili,lol

ngano kaha kana man mga tawhana ila pili-on mga baho man kaayo na sila labina mga UWAK? ug sa akong namatikdan arti baya sad ning mga pinay unya kaya nilang antuson kabaho aning mga tawhana samtang pagasaw-an ang adobo este ang panagsangka sa lawasnun lantugi, aber?

----------


## bleedingboi

I disagree. 
The possibility of this happening depends on the job status, professionalism, and culture of the people around her. 
Probably this is very common among PH women employed as DH to middle eastern coutries (considering these bosses who they work for offer them double pay if they allow to sleep with them, or offer these women Vacation leaves with pay). But I have known a lot married Pinays working in western countries like US, Canada who are very family-oriented, working 48-56 hours a week, "Skypes" with their husband 2 hours a day, and goes to grocery or shopping. This is their routine, very busy, no time for foul plays. Filipinas are not sluts, they are one of the most professional and respected minorities in the US.

----------


## carmel17_87

DISAGREE!!!...been working as an ofw and im working with married filipino women here....so far aq mga kauban wala ni duwa ug laing team....case to case basis rajud na....dili dapat mag stereotype....

----------


## bleedingboi

> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


TS, you might need to change this statement to " In the eyes of the immoral, chaotic culture these Middle Eastern countries have, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut..."

Not the total foreign nationalities, you are wrong here. Not all foreigners despise Filipinas. Try going to Vancouver or Denmark, or any California City. You'll see most Filipinas are working professionals who are very loyal to their husbands,  averaging  only 8.0% divorce rate. Compared to 46% divorce rate for Caucasians.

----------


## Gone_rouge

basic human needs,longing for touch.

----------


## pink_mio

-grbeha noh?
tinuod ni?
ingon ana ilang 
pagtan aw?
basin nagpakita pud 
ug motibo
ang atong kababayn an?-

----------


## lex-libris

Disagree... i think this is just a myth!

----------


## Renz8

It's a reality nowadays daghan jud temptation mao nga girls/boys choose your partners jud nga duna lig on nga moral values&comes from a good family we must all remember that marriage is sacred.............

----------


## spike412

tawon kaubos sa tan-aw nimo sa mga pinay ts....i've been an ofw also and i'm proud to say dili ko or i've never played with another team. naa sa tao na. og bigaon sya bigaon gyud na na babae.

----------


## brian joshua

i partly concur....

nahitabo ni sa silingan namo. husband was a seaman, wife was an ofw...
they got a child. gibuwagan sa wife ang bana kay mas dako ug sweldo ang foreigner...nilayat sa barko ang bana...

ang bata nagdumot sa mama, way tingog hantod nidako na ang bata...

----------


## pinkpumpkin

kinsay gaingon? 
di lang unta i-generalize kay kanang 2 or 3 nga imong nailhan nga nagbinuang layo ra kaau sa total number sa mga babae nga naa sa abroad

----------


## paulags6183

murag agree ko ani dah, kasagaran jud sa mga baye nga mo gawas makita jud laen..

----------


## joop

aw dili ikalalis naa jud pero gamay ra guro kaayo ni sila pero niadtong tuig 2007 nga diin nahipadpad ko sa lugar sa Espanya probinsiya sa Santander, didto akong nakita ang mga binuhatan sa atong mga kababayhan nga ingnun ta duna na kabilinggan nga gibilin sa pilipinas sukwahi sa akong gitouhan sila mo tuhik ug andam makiglambigit sa susama kanila mga tigang. gawas nianang hitabo-a ako usab nasaksihan niadtong tuig 2004 sa lugar sa Canada kon tawagon Halifax diin ako na destino kadali gumikan sa akong trabaho ug didto sa susamang panghitabo nga diin ang atong kaigso-unan kababaihan mo sugal usab ug ingkib nianang mansanas nga ginadili sa kahitas-an. sa sweden usab ug sa norway sa susamang sitwasyon aduna ingun ana sa akong gipang batbat pero kini mga higala ko dili sa pagpagarpar kung dili ako igo lang nagsulti sa kamatuoran. bisan pa niana dako gihapon ang akong respeto sa atong mga kababaehan!

daghang salamat!

----------


## Scott Bernard

Dili tanan... pero naa jud possibility nga mo duwa ug lain.

----------


## xeoxander01

mao lagi ni.. kung maka larga gani mag tuo na nga unrestricted free agent na sila.. pwede na mo duwa sa lain..  :grin:

----------


## godsendxy

Grabeha sad ug statistics oie. 9.9 out of 10,, almost tanan man pud ang giimply ani. Di jhud ko mutou, bisan wa pakoy paryente sa gawas dako sad kog salig sa akong mga kababayan oie.

----------


## ecks

Depende ra guro sa tawo na TS, although daghan external contributing factors (peer, environment, etc), if lig-on ang moralidad sa tawo dle man guro makaambit sa ing-ana nga binuhatan

----------


## ambokz

naa koy nabsahan in ani,sakto jud na imo gi post ts,kung i-generalized nmo,mka ana jud kalain ba paminawn ui, ofw pa rba jud ang gi butang.tsk tsk

----------


## jdane

grabeh sad ni nga statistics oi..mura man safeguard..kills 99.99% of germs. 
Dili sad cguro in.ani ka depressing ang stat oi..pero naa jud ofw moduwa ug lain...d jud na ika limod...
but i'd say 2 out of 10 lang guro?

I'm still inclined to believe that Pinays put a high regard on morality, and that they still fear God (if not their husbands!hehe)..

----------


## soundstreammsi

di tanan.. pro tinuod ni.. 

sagaran sa akong mga kauban babae nga minyo ig ka dugayan kay feeling dalaga na..
not that 3 - 6 ka persons ra ako na ilhan nag ing ani pro most (more than 15 w/c is 10 personal na kaila, 5 acquaintances lng and etc) of my colleagues na married women kay ma ahat jud labi na tong mga batan.on pa ug ang uban murag na kuwang gamay ang sweldo.. naa man gud daun mag ibid na laen lahi.. labi ng mga kuwati, lebanese, ug egyptian.. kusog kaau mo ibid2 sa mga babae tas agnihon kag limpak2 na salapi so naa jud intawn ma dani na lng para lagi kuno intawn sa pamilya nga nahabilin sa pinas..  usahay kapwa pinoy ra pud mag unay labi nag within isa ka flat ra nag puyo.. mahitabo jud ang di angay.. 
not to degrade sa status sa atong OFW sisters pro mao mani realidad, usahay murag ang pagtanaw sa uban lahi sa ila ky humok na lng jud ug ilong.. palitan ug laptops, plasma tvs,phones etc..
labi na middle east countries such as kuwait, UAE, qatar, ug oman.. pde ra man gud ta mag ka jam2 dd2 babae ug lalaki..





> I'm still inclined to believe that Pinays put a high regard on morality, and that they still fear God (if not their husbands!hehe)..


it's sad, however the morality that was highly regarded at first kay na pulihan sa value sa kwarta ug mga materials.. malouy na lng tawn kos ilang mga bana sweet kaayo mag tawag2 over the phone... tas diay to ny laen nag huwat.. 



disclaimer: based on experiences from MEA region only..

----------


## walker

> grabeh sad ni nga statistics oi..mura man safeguard..kills 99.99% of germs. 
> Dili sad cguro in.ani ka depressing ang stat oi..pero naa jud ofw moduwa ug lain...d jud na ika limod...
> but i'd say 2 out of 10 lang guro?
> 
> I'm still inclined to believe that Pinays put a high regard on morality, and that they still fear God (if not their husbands!hehe)..


miss, try to be balanced and not be INCLINED

Pinay OFWs in the Middle East... generally are viewed as sluts by other nationalities, because of their own doing. And obviously, they crave the HOLESOME PLEASURES they get from it... other nationalities shower them with gifts.




> di tanan.. pro tinuod ni.. 
> 
> 
> sagaran sa akong mga kauban babae nga minyo ig ka dugayan kay feeling dalaga na..
> not that 3 - 6 ka persons ra ako na ilhan nag ing ani pro most (more than 15 w/c is 10 personal na kaila, 5 acquaintances lng and etc) of my colleagues na married women kay ma ahat jud labi na tong mga batan.on pa ug ang uban murag na kuwang gamay ang sweldo.. naa man gud daun mag ibid na laen lahi.. labi ng mga kuwati, lebanese, ug egyptian.. kusog kaau mo ibid2 sa mga babae tas agnihon kag limpak2 na salapi so naa jud intawn ma dani na lng para lagi kuno intawn sa pamilya nga nahabilin sa pinas..  usahay kapwa pinoy ra pud mag unay labi nag within isa ka flat ra nag puyo.. mahitabo jud ang di angay.. 
> *not to degrade sa status sa atong OFW sisters pro mao mani realidad, usahay murag ang pagtanaw sa uban lahi sa ila ky humok na lng jud ug ilong.. palitan ug laptops, plasma tvs,phones etc..*
> labi na middle east countries such as kuwait, UAE, qatar, ug oman.. pde ra man gud ta mag ka jam2 dd2 babae ug lalaki..
> 
> *it's sad, however the morality that was highly regarded at first kay na pulihan sa value sa kwarta ug mga materials.*. malouy na lng tawn kos ilang mga bana sweet kaayo mag tawag2 over the phone... tas diay to ny laen nag huwat.. 
> ...


Yes, mao gyud ni ang REALITY sa mga Pinay didto sa Middle East.

Include Indian Saris for the Hindu Pricks... dili lang mobile phones, picnics, night swimming on deserted remote beaches.. wow.. bitches

Morality... for the Pinay OFW.. naa ra na sa dictionary

OFW ang inyo silingan nga asawa? Watch and observe her each time she comes home for vacation.. just watch closely how she moves, what she wears... her language.. attitude.. In all likelihood.. some foreign prick is sustaining her holesome pleasures!

----------


## Sureno13

I disagree, dont generalize it ts. 
Depende rana sa bae. Yes, theres something like that but not all married pinay ofw are inana and slut.

----------


## walker

I agree with this because I have seen it happen with my own eyes.

----------


## lhorenzoo

i am an ofw and i super agree with your post ts. daghan nako nakita ingon ani.mga kabayan nga pinay nato is mas grabe pa ang dila modiskarte kaysa mga laki nig naa na sa abroad. sad stories dayon.

----------


## pink_mio

> i am an ofw and i super agree with your post ts. daghan nako nakita ingon ani.mga kabayan nga pinay nato is mas grabe pa ang dila modiskarte kaysa mga laki nig naa na sa abroad. sad stories dayon.


tinuod ka sir?
naa jud diay?
noh?kanang
sa mga saleda
sa teleserye bah.
ingon jud diay
dha sa abroad?
pinay ug foriegner?
or pinay to pinoy?

----------


## walker

> tinuod ka sir?
> naa jud diay?
> noh?kanang
> sa mga saleda
> sa teleserye bah.
> ingon jud diay
> dha sa abroad?
> pinay ug foriegner?
> or pinay to pinoy?


tuo ni bro lhorenz bai.. respected ofw na sa dubai

----------


## joop

sa una HK then SG ang sikat sa ingun ani pero daw na ungusan sa tunga-tungang bahin sa Asya, dubai to be specific

----------


## lhorenzoo

> tinuod ka sir?
> naa jud diay?
> noh?kanang
> sa mga saleda
> sa teleserye bah.
> ingon jud diay
> dha sa abroad?
> pinay ug foriegner?
> or pinay to pinoy?


sus, saw it with my own eyes, padung nako 5th year diri sa dubai and before that, i was in qatar ten years ago, i have seen unsay capacidad sa atong mga kababayan nga pinay, nig naa na sa laing dapit, tag as kaayo og liog murag wa katungdon sa yuta samot na og laing lahi ang kauban og manguyab, patoson dayon kay ila pagtoo mao na ang kasulbaran sa ilang mga kalisod og problema sa Pilipinas, wa sila kabaw nga mas maro na ang ibang lahi nila, ang hunahuna sa ibang lahi sa pinay is easy lay. pang burger lang okay na....

----------


## miramax

> TS, you might need to change this statement to " In the eyes of the immoral, chaotic culture these Middle Eastern countries have, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut..."
> 
> Not the total foreign nationalities, you are wrong here. Not all foreigners despise Filipinas. Try going to Vancouver or Denmark, or any California City. You'll see most Filipinas are working professionals who are very loyal to their husbands,  averaging  only 8.0% divorce rate. Compared to 46% divorce rate for Caucasians.


 Mao2 bro! I've been working in the middle east for 10 years now within a multicultural workforce environment.
In most  departments that I've worked, I'm the only female staff. 
Bro, don't STEREOTYPED us female workforces in the Middle East.
IMHO, Maski asa pa dapita ang babaye mo trabaho OFW man o Locally Employed in the end of the day it's how she behaves pa rin, her values, her traits , that she showed @ her workplace, those are important factors.
In short, it's how you sell yourself, whether you sell yourself as a cheap commodity or with class.

And for the record,I'm already in my late 30's,a widow and currently enjoying my life being Single.
I have 2 days off in a week, i drive my own car have my own place but during weekends I choose to stay indoors.
Homemaking is becoming my passion now, If in the mood of cooking. I  consumed most of my entire day just cooking.
I feel so fulfilled if limpyo ang ako T & B, my room and esp. Kitchen area of my flat. 
Maybe others may find it so boring or kinda routine but depende raman gyud nah sa trip sa tawo bah.
My Saturdays are usually spent for Ironing clothes.
I have free internet Facility and BB w/unli internet issued from our company but I don't keep an FB neither Twitter account.
I find joy with my usual routine.

OT: basin asawa sa TS neduwa lain team, mao neh pangamong attack ang drama, in short- Ratsadahay bah, Faeeets.

@ Lhorenzoo,
Depende nah bro cguro sa imo work environment, kay sa amo lang puyra buyag daghan man kaayo Pinoy  and Pinay puro hinoon mi Support Services Group respetado man mi sa mga karabaho namo.
Or I must say, perhaps that's explains why our Company is the recepient of "HeWitts Best Employer of the year"- Middle EASt Region. For almost 3 consecutive years. Not to mention we're recently proclaimed as an Awardee in Best in Governance 

@ walker,
 Laina nimo sir woi, biased man u.

----------


## lhorenzoo

@ miramax, sorry but mao na akong nakita jud....but i salute you for being in the good and clean list, you are very rare and a precious one.maayo unta daghan ang same nimo..

----------


## walker

> Mao2 bro! I've been working in the middle east for 10 years now within a multicultural workforce environment.
> In most  departments that I've worked, I'm the only female staff. 
> Bro, don't STEREOTYPED us female workforces in the Middle East.
> IMHO, Maski asa pa dapita ang babaye mo trabaho OFW man o Locally Employed in the end of the day it's how she behaves pa rin, her values, her traits , that she showed @ her workplace, those are important factors.
> In short, it's how you sell yourself, whether you sell yourself as a cheap commodity or with class.
> 
> And for the record,I'm already in my late 30's,a widow and currently enjoying my life being Single.
> I have 2 days off in a week, i drive my own car have my own place but during weekends I choose to stay indoors.
> Homemaking is becoming my passion now, If in the mood of cooking. I  consumed most of my entire day just cooking.
> ...


Sis Miramax, I am sorry. Ni support lang ko sa view ni bro Lhorenz kay I have been there too, and I have seen "things" with my own eyes too. I worked as a volunteer (unofficially) with our embassy at Jabriyah during my spare time, I have had access to information not released to the media.

You impress me sis.. I highly regard you for leading such a path out there. I know that place very very very well... Farwaniya had been my home too. Many things happen behind Holiday Inn... all the way to the jamiya.. extending to Khaitan and Jleeb. That area is hot. 

There are really a very few exceptions, ... and that is the sad reality.

My kind regards to Lt Waleed.. he should be Colonel by now. I trained him  :Wave:

----------


## raboy50

daghan kaayo na sa Dubai

----------


## raboy50

> sus, saw it with my own eyes, padung nako 5th year diri sa dubai and before that, i was in qatar ten years ago, i have seen unsay capacidad sa atong mga kababayan nga pinay, nig naa na sa laing dapit, tag as kaayo og liog murag wa katungdon sa yuta samot na og laing lahi ang kauban og manguyab, patoson dayon kay ila pagtoo mao na ang kasulbaran sa ilang mga kalisod og problema sa Pilipinas, wa sila kabaw nga mas maro na ang ibang lahi nila, ang hunahuna sa ibang lahi sa pinay is easy lay. pang burger lang okay na....


Basin nangita ug dakog bunal, bro

----------


## walker

> Basin nangita ug dakog bunal, bro


Dako jud nuon ang Egyptian bai.. or basta African ethnic.. Sudanese.. etc

----------


## gian_101

mao diay ni. my wife has quite an offer ra ba for qatar, reading through the thread posts, murag tinuod jud ni da. this is the least of my worries though. i know my wife.

----------


## walker

> mao diay ni. my wife has quite an offer ra ba for qatar, reading through the thread posts, murag tinuod jud ni da. this is the least of my worries though. i know my wife.


i dont know if mag wish ko good luck nimo bai.. or sa imo wyf.. sizzling spicy ra ba kaayu ang Qatar karon.. hmm. daghan kaayong mga pana didto bai..nagkalata lang   :Sad: 

update lang nya mi diri bai.. we are your brothers n sisters here.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> mao diay ni. my wife has quite an offer ra ba for qatar, reading through the thread posts, murag tinuod jud ni da. this is the least of my worries though. i know my wife.


dont be afraid if you know your wife quite well bro....

----------


## letsdothispatis

hala tinuod ni xa na topic :Huh: ?? this is very alarming in a way na babae pud rba ko.....very bad indeed myta dli ni tinuod oi

----------


## walker

> hala tinuod ni xa na topic?? this is very alarming in a way na babae pud rba ko.....very bad indeed myta dli ni tinuod oi


maam.. sad reality nga tinuod ni.

kung dili ka motoo.. ask the TS.. or ask bro Lhorenz kay kasaligan na makahatag ug addition info sa mga panghitabo didto sa Mid East karon.

----------


## xavisimao

sad but true...

pag moingon ka ug pinay sa middle east, especially sa uae, ang pagtuo sa uban lahi "******non" ra basta bahugan lang..

mauwaw ka isip kapwa filipino labi na makita nimo kauban nila uban lahi nga maka-ingon ka love is blind ba gyud diay or love for money

----------


## tikotakz

naunsa man tawn ni...

----------


## bul0y

mao nay giingo TS nga depende r gyud na sa tawo ug kahadlok sa ginoo. or might as well depende sa panginahanglan sad but true mapugos nalang.

----------


## joop

panimba sa mo balik be?,lol

----------


## willard

almost agree jud ko ani dah..dghan na kau ko nadungan mo duwa jd ug lain team kadghanan.salute ko sa mga faithful nga asawa ddto..

----------


## pink_mio

mahadlok man sad ta
ani ui.
mao jud ni
sa mga saleda bah.
kani jud teleserye.
mao jud ni ang hinungdan

----------


## mudskipper77

i've heard quite a few stories like this even if i'm not in the middle east...pero i still don't think nga tanan Filipina ofws are sluts.

----------


## FukenGruven

Filipina OFW's are the strongest of women.. saludo ko ani nila.. sa mga niduwa ug lain team.. d nato mabasol.. they have their reasons but dili tanan na mugawas sa pinas kay mukapyot na sa sala if situations asks for it.. Dili lang unta tananon kay bsta pinoy, Gahi! LOL...  :Smiley:

----------


## roldanfonz

korek.pero still if si mr temptation and mrs deception na ang molihok wala jud ikyas. sama sa gisulti ni joop....simba balik!heheheehe.

----------


## walker

> sad but true...
> 
> pag moingon ka ug pinay sa middle east, especially sa uae, ang pagtuo sa uban lahi "******non" ra basta bahugan lang..
> 
> *mauwaw ka isip kapwa filipino labi na makita nimo kauban nila uban lahi* nga maka-ingon ka love is blind ba gyud diay or love for money


When I was volunteering at one of our embassies thereat, your sentiment echoes the lamentations of our very own ambassador.

but then, at the end of the day.. it is the Pinay OFW's choice and decision...and responsibility

----------


## takas bahay

Ang training ground naa sa atong lipunan ug sa atong naandang kina-iyahan...

..kung unsa man gani ang binuhatan diri palang daan sa Pinas, dako kaayong possibilidad nga mao pud himoun sa laing lugar.

...kung unsa pud ka sa imong pagka dalaga/ulitaw.....dako kaayong possibilidad nga mao pud himoun inig ka minyo na

----------


## Nesjo_ha

I disagree TS. Depende ra cguro na sa iyang environement ang moduwa ug laing team.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> sad but true...
> 
> pag moingon ka ug pinay sa middle east, especially sa uae, ang pagtuo sa uban lahi "******non" ra basta bahugan lang..
> 
> mauwaw ka isip kapwa filipino labi na makita nimo kauban nila uban lahi nga maka-ingon ka love is blind ba gyud diay or love for money



boss, 

same gyud ta og observation.og mga nakita sa atong own eyes..

----------


## joop

confirm na jud diay ning panghitabo-a labina sa UAE, waa na ta mahimo ani,lol suportahan nalang kay mao man kalipay nila.

----------


## lhorenzoo

di lang sa uae boss joop, basta middle east mao gyud ni mga asta sa atong mga kabayan, gusto og easy way out ,easy money mao manguyab og ibang lahi, not thru hardwork and perseverance..sige man gud tan aw anang mga talk show nila boy abunda ,kris aquino na murag iglorify nanng mga baye nga naay Fafa kunohay.

----------


## walker

but the sad thing is.. our women call such relationships as "love", but what about those "loves" they left home sa Pinas? mas korek pa tingali if we call this as "relationshop".. kay the way "things" happen.. mura lang ug nag "shopping" ang atong mga pinay ug laing nationalities... and it is normal for pinay OFWs to pleasure around with those nationalities.

----------


## joop

@lhorenzoo, ana jud diay siste diha boss hinuon ug huna hunaon waa man sad sila ka siguro sa ilang gipang bilin sa pinas basin sad ga himo milagro pareha nila. diha lang sa erport daan nindot kaayo ngisi na ato mga kababayan dira, tam-is kaayo ba mao nga makapalit ta perfume ug ahat,lol

sa ako lang na experience basta ang bae bisan siguro laing lahi ug matamaan na nianang ilimnun makahubog murag dali ra jud kaayo pa surrenderun unya mingaw baya dira cimpre mo-apil sad na tigum tigum dili kalikayan aduna sad inum-inum ug mao nato sinugdanan...

----------


## michaelbitawko

true true true... consider sad filipino kapwa filipino mag ka relation pod sa lain lugar... maski naa sila pamilya sa pinas.. kay lagi vega ga aawas awas

----------


## soundstreammsi

> true true true... consider sad filipino kapwa filipino mag ka relation pod sa lain lugar... maski naa sila pamilya sa pinas.. kay lagi vega ga aawas awas


mao ni sagaran mahitabo..if pinoy ang mag vega2..hehehe 

pro ug pinay na gani..kita lang kag ka kombayot sa bukton sa laen lahi suroy2 sa mall.. labi na sa kuwait daghan kaayo kano..proud kaau sila nga naay silay kano nga uyab.. pastilan.. naa pa jud uban pick upon mismo sa among accomodation..proud pa kaau..

----------


## walker

> mao ni sagaran mahitabo..if pinoy ang mag vega2..hehehe 
> 
> pro ug pinay na gani..kita lang kag ka kombayot sa bukton sa laen lahi suroy2 sa mall.. labi na sa kuwait daghan kaayo kano..proud kaau sila nga naay silay kano nga uyab.. pastilan.. naa pa jud uban pick upon mismo sa among accomodation..proud pa kaau..


tig laag ka sa messilah bro? daghan pinay gi sidecar sa mga other nationalities.

tinuod na imo gisulti.. laag lang ka sa sultan sa sea side.. maski didto sa mai kuwait towers.. pastilan.

matud pa sa usa ka pinay ofw.. "puol ang pinoy!"

dili na kaayo uso ang Pinoy to Pinay sa mga OFWs kay mga gagmay ug sweldo ang mga Pinoy, usually kuripot pa mugasto. ang ubang nationalities, like Indian, Arabs, Africans, Europeans ug Americans, generous kaayo na mogasto para maka tilaw lang ug Pinay.

----------


## michaelbitawko

> tig laag ka sa messilah bro? daghan pinay gi sidecar sa mga other nationalities.
> 
> tinuod na imo gisulti.. laag lang ka sa sultan sa sea side.. maski didto sa mai kuwait towers.. pastilan.
> 
> matud pa sa usa ka pinay ofw.. "puol ang pinoy!"
> 
> dili na kaayo uso ang Pinoy to Pinay sa mga OFWs kay mga gagmay ug sweldo ang mga Pinoy, usually kuripot pa mugasto. ang ubang nationalities, like Indian, Arabs, Africans, Europeans ug Americans, generous kaayo na mogasto para maka tilaw lang ug Pinay.




sakto gyud mo bro mao na kung mangasawa ko d nako palargahon na lang cguro kung in ana man lang hahaha

----------


## soundstreammsi

@walker

tig agian ra ko bro sa messilah...sakto jud ka bro diha sa al kout sa sea side daghan diha ug atbang sad sultan center *salmiya* kanang mga coffee shop ga laray diha mag tambay2 pud ng uban diha.. pul.an lagi daw cla sa pinoy ky 5KD ra daw limit hahahha pastilan ani nila.. dad.on ra daw sila sa kamsa-kamsa motel hahaha.. practicalay na man gud daw ron.. mga bana tawn nabilin pinas wa jud idea sa ila gibuhat mahibong na lng.. naay daghan diha staff sa sultan ay ibang lahi jud tirada.. sagaran mga cashier..

bantog ra bitaw na close daw tong jobee way back 1999 ky gi himo na nuon ug pick up area sa mga pinay.. adtu na mag abot2 matod pas ako amigo hehehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

nagtuo man nang mga pinay nga kabayan nato nga mo patol sa ibang lahi nga tagaan sila og dagko nga amount sa mga ibang lahi nga maro naman tawn kaayo na sila, akong amigo nga ibang lahi magsige gani og ingon nga why are filipinas asking too much? kay naa kunoy problema sa pilipinas, mao gyud na ang usa sa rason sa atong mga pinay tawn nga mga kabayan ngadto sa ilang mga uyab uyab nga ibang lahi.. mas kabaw na laing lahi sa tuyo sa pinay mao mupatol kay magstorya man na sila og mag abot abot..

----------


## joop

paet ani ug magkalat or magdala problima ba inig uli sa pinas, apektado hasta ang pamilya
ampo lang ta bisan sa ilang binuhatan nga magmatngon sad arun inig uli or magbakasyon ba run himsog ug waa problima sa lawas.

----------


## walker

On the positive side, kana ila mga liwat sa OFW Pinay ug Foreigner nga KABIT kay usually mga gwapa ug gwapo baya...artista potential kaayo.

Naa mi silingan nga nipauli last June 2012 lang kay namabdos ug nanganak diay didto sa Dubai, cute ug gwapo kaayo ang bata nga dala. Looy lang sa bana kay murag naturiring nga may baby ang iya asawa pag uli diri.

----------


## yonnis1980

Fellow OFWs, thank you for being honest and true.

----------


## joop

lol, looking at the positive side i would say, these things are acceptable

----------


## windshock

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


They go abroad not to play, but work, mga pinay ra gyud emong nabantayan bro, Disapproved  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> They go abroad not to play, but work, mga pinay ra gyud emong nabantayan bro, Disapproved


naka anhi naka sa middle east bro?? kami bro sa dugay namong panarbaho ang ubang mga pinay nga kabayan nato bro murag magwild og naa na sa abroad bro, mawa na ang plano nga maayo para sa pamilya, mag uyab uyab na ...mostly mga ibang lahi mao na akong nakita bro...naa pud nuon mapili na maayo..

----------


## mom_in_cebu

if the girl is biga-on, whether she is abroad or not, mamiga jud...and if ang married woman wala na gi mahal sa iyang bana sa pinas, syempre, mangita jud ug lain....duh!

----------


## harhar

Dili tanan pero dako ug percentage like 80% to 90%... Daghan diskarte, bisag unsa ka gahi sa girl sa diskarte rana daugon, samot na kung hubgon...

----------


## harhar

> mao nay giingo TS nga depende r gyud na sa tawo ug kahadlok sa ginoo. or might as well depende sa panginahanglan sad but true mapugos nalang.


Depende lagi bro pero ma rate nako 8 out of 10 or 9 out of 10...

----------


## isolanti

how about mga pinoy abroad, 101% sad nga naay sidecar?

----------


## joop

same lang dependi sa sitwasyon,lol

----------


## mom_in_cebu

haha! most kabayans here na ladies kapit jud sa patalim labi na pobre kaau sa pinas. Pero sa ako lang opinion, kung walay magpatintal, walay matintal jud... likay likay lang. trabaho lang. Count me out aning mga pinay nga married na mangabit ug ibang lahi -- kai lahi ra ko, hehe... Pero true, daghan jud ing ana..mga 30% lang guru ming nahabilin dre na nagtinarong ug kayod.

----------


## lhorenzoo

tan awa, di ba tinuod akong post diri.. di ko magpost og wa nako makita sa akong mga mata. and may i add mom in cebu ,, mukapit sa patalim kay gusto og pinadali nga kwarta dili sa hinaguan. sige man tan aw lagi anang boy abunda nga mga talkshows unya makakita anang mga storya sa mga guests nga nadato kay naay mga fafa, mao na, murag naglorify na sa atoa ba. dili sa paningkamot mahayahay kundi tungod sa lain tawo..pathetic...mao na ingon sa ubang lahi sa middle east na ang pinay, pang burger ra,okay na..

----------


## businessminded

sa akong na obserbahan (U.A.E)daghan jud pinay diri na di ko ka sulti kung mo kapit sa patalim or ganahan ra jud ug dali na kwarta ug hilig sad ug lingaw lingaw.kay naa ko daghan nailhan na bisag naa nay work mangita pa jud ug sponsor okay ra unta kung usa ra uban mo duwa ug daghan kaayong team.

i have personal experience while im working, A GRO Pinay asked me kung pila ako sweldo nya kung pwede ba daw sya ka apply kay gusto na niya magbag-o,ako tubag is gamay ra kaayo ako sweldo.iya usa ka byahe is usa ka bulan nako na sweldo then ako gi sulti ang digits.nya ni ingon ayyy gamay ra man diay.

sa akong hunahuna kung willing jud magbag-o ug straight ug work bisag gamay sweldo mo tyaga lang jud.daghan ra jud ambisyosa.

sad to say medyo daot na jud ang name sa pinoy.

on the other  side okay ang pinoy sa mga company tungod sa kalidad the way mo trabaho ang pinoy.

sa akong ikasulti  naa ra jud na sa tawo kung mo duwa sila ug laing team or not.but sa akong nahibaw-an diri mo play jud ang uban full-time ang uban part-time bisag naa pamilya sa pinas. Ang uban jud mo kapit nalang jud tungod sa kalisod.sa ako na obserbahan diri.siguro kay naa ko sa lugar/level na ang pinoy/pinays gamay ug sweldo.mao kapit lang jud tingali aron dali ra ang kwarta.

----------


## walker

> how about mga pinoy abroad, 101% sad nga naay sidecar?


the surprising reality for you is that.. daghan PINOY OFW nga straight didto sa Middle East.

Based na sa nakita sa akong mga mata.

Mao nga opposed gyud ko ana mga asawa nga mu abroad sa Middle East.. labi na kato mga gwapa..





> mao na ingon sa ubang lahi sa middle east na ang pinay, pang burger ra,okay na..


I heard this too, and it really hurts deep. Gisultihan jud ko ani sa akong mga kauban nga other nationalities.

----------


## harhar

> if the girl is biga-on, whether she is abroad or not, mamiga jud...and if ang married woman wala na gi mahal sa iyang bana sa pinas, syempre, mangita jud ug lain....duh!


Bisag dili pa bigaon, what if pa imnun ug beer etc. sa ilang boss then ingnun inday inum ani bisag gamay lang kay e promote na tika etc. ug daghan pa nga diskarte? Maglisud ka ug likay, you know what i mean dayun ug ma hubog na wan-a mag bi-ga na or ma wala na sa self...

Parehas ragud na diri sa ato-a, bisag dili bigaon pero kung naka inum na wan-a bigay na kaau, samot na sa middle east nga unayun man gani ang laki...

Plano mo gawas akong asawa pero ayaw nalang, ako nalang ang mo gawas total kaya raman nako...

Mamiga man gani ang girl diri sa pinas kay naa sa abroad ilang bana hinuon ma rate nako 3 out of 10.

Advice lang nako kung ma dala ra sa lalaki ug trabaho sa abroad ug sakto ang kita, diri nalang na atong asawa sa pinas...

----------


## lhorenzoo

daghan kaayo tentasyon sa babaye samot na naa nay bana diri sa abroad,daghan kaayo og vultures boss..samot na mga ibang lahi...gusto gyud motira og pinay kay para nila sayon ra. so sad but true kay daghan jud pinay madala.

----------


## joyce_mj21

also heared about this, maybe due to financial needs kay kuwang ra sahod with demands from family here in the Phils. mao nga musod ang uban ani..

----------


## lhorenzoo

gusto gyud og dinalian nga kwarta mao jud ang attitude sa pinoy. mga ibang lahi mangutana nako ana , ngano kuno nga ang pinay kuno daghan kaayo og pangayuon ihangyo kay mao ni mao na.mostly mga kauban nako sa trabaho nga ibang lahi sauna sa una nako nga company mao jud na ila comment sa pinay .

----------


## stormbringer

dili tanan but might agree on this.. naa pud baya ko mga kaila, 
mao lagi ni giingon nga basta naay magpakita ug motibo, unya ma-h*rny dayun, ahw, pataya jud ana..

like in-ana nga 2 years ka did2 den naay magpakita ug motibo den gimingaw napud kas feeling,

----------


## jackdi

> Agree or disagree?
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


I fully DISAGREE with this.

Pero if imong balihon, i would partially agree!   :Cheesy: 
Balihon, saying daghan sa mga spouse left by OFW's are the ones having an affair.


In either way, this boils down to family upbringing.
If dili mo gusto maingon-ani inyo mga anak later on, atimana na sila daan karon.

 :cool:

----------


## eezychair

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


are you surrounded by sluts, ts? have you played with several of them to make such a sweeping conclusion? Are you married? What can you say about your wife who's probably left behind?

----------


## edoy

bisag kinsa nilang duha either ang bana or ang asawa ang magkalagyo, basta mo katol na gani ang biga, mo katol jud na ,hilabi na nga naa na sa dugo nila ang pagka-bigaon.bisan unsa-on ug salig ninyong duha kung matintal sa biga, lisod jud na mapugngan hilabi na kung gihidlaw na sa lawasnong kalipay.

----------


## yonnis1980

A lot of F*CK usually occurs during EID HOLIDAYS among these Pinay OFWS.




> are you surrounded by sluts, ts? have you played with several of them to make such a sweeping conclusion? Are you married? What can you say about your wife who's probably left behind?


I will not admit nor deny, even in a public internet forum whether I had played with these sluts, in order to substantiate my SWEEPING CONCLUSION.

But the truth is that, me and the other OFW posters here, have seen it with out OWN EYES WITHOUT NEED FOR EYEGLASSES.

The Filipina wife who goes abroad supposedly to earn a living, ALSO EARNS TO GET HAVE A TASTE OF FOREIGN PRICKS.

Have you ever been to the Middle East, or you are enjoying life in the comfort of your easy chair?

----------


## MoonGlow

Wah, ka gwapo sa baby nga SOUVENIR sa among kaila nga gikan QATAR. ARABO daw ang amahan ani. Looya sa bana, permi na lang maghubog tawon. Kuyogan ko ni ug tagay.

----------


## scadk

kahayahay sa imong migo libre baby diay?  :Smiley:

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

^ana jud na bro basta malayo

----------


## MoonGlow

> kahayahay sa imong migo libre baby diay?


actually, daghan ni offer mu adopt sa bata kay in fairness.. cute ang baby.  :Cheesy:

----------


## scadk

ang iyang bana nalipay na ipa.adopt ang bata?

----------


## MoonGlow

> ang iyang bana nalipay na ipa.adopt ang bata?


sugot kaau ang bana, pero dili mosugot ang wyf.

siempre, gihaguan jud na nya didto sa abroad.  :Cheesy: 

fifteen years from now, daghan panty matagak ani bataa.

----------


## scadk

ayo kay wala patya si misis sa iyang bana.

----------


## JezzyCalm

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


duh. bunga lang yan ng mga porn sites.

----------


## scadk

> duh. bunga lang yan ng mga porn sites.


sabi mo eh. ikaw na!

----------


## MoonGlow

> ayo kay wala patya si misis sa iyang bana.


in fairness, hubag ug pretty si ofw wyf.. kita mi ganiha hapon.

at first gubot, pero lately, murag nakadawat ra man si husband. nalooy na lang tingali kay na priso baya si ofw wyf didto sa qatar kay nabuntis nga way bana.

love jud tingali nya si ofw wyf.

----------


## scadk

mao nay giingon nilang "paet!"

ayo unta di na mousab si wife kay di na jud mada na ug smile.

----------


## kilgharrah_1184

eehh!!!seriouso kau ang discussion. sa akong opinion lang sad, basta sulod sa relationship magkalagyo ang partner lisud jud i-maintain ang faithfulness sa mag-asawa. 

Mostly mga women nga naa sa abroad nga ma involve ug mga foreign men para makakuha ug kwarta are those women nga high standard ang living ug labaw sa tanan magpakanaa bisan wala. Para di malabwan sa uban ladies nga kwartahan ana lang ang solution. F**k with a rich guy and you will get high amount of money without sweating and getting your hands dirty.. Which is a shame kon naa kay mga anak nga babae...

Mao ni ang last resort sa mga tawo nga dili gusto maghago. ang ilang dungog ang ibaylo. Para nato nga mga Filipino makaulolaw kay hasta ang way labut maapil.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> eehh!!!seriouso kau ang discussion. sa akong opinion lang sad, basta sulod sa relationship magkalagyo ang partner lisud jud i-maintain ang faithfulness sa mag-asawa. 
> 
> Mostly mga women nga naa sa abroad nga ma involve ug mga foreign men para makakuha ug kwarta are those women nga high standard ang living ug labaw sa tanan magpakanaa bisan wala. Para di malabwan sa uban ladies nga kwartahan ana lang ang solution. F**k with a rich guy and you will get high amount of money without sweating and getting your hands dirty.. Which is a shame kon naa kay mga anak nga babae...
> 
> Mao ni ang last resort sa mga tawo nga dili gusto maghago. ang ilang dungog ang ibaylo. Para nato nga mga Filipino makaulolaw kay hasta ang way labut maapil.


tinuod gyud ka boss, unsaon man mag abot sad sila sa mga other pinoys kong naay party especially birthdays unya tawag tawag dayon na sila sa ila uyab sa cellphone unya madungog sa uban na laing lahi kaistorya ila feeling ba nga sikat na kaayo sila,proud kaayo . mao nay feeling sa uban nga mga pinay diri sa middle east. ambot kaha sa other countries.

----------


## MoonGlow

working back the dates

my neighbor's baby

was conceived on the Eid Holidays

 :Cheesy:

----------


## kelv

posible mn ni ky liberated kau mga pinay compared sa uban nationalities sa middle east.

----------


## kelv

> tan awa, di ba tinuod akong post diri.. di ko magpost og wa nako makita sa akong mga mata. and may i add mom in cebu ,, mukapit sa patalim kay gusto og pinadali nga kwarta dili sa hinaguan. sige man tan aw lagi anang boy abunda nga mga talkshows unya makakita anang mga storya sa mga guests nga nadato kay naay mga fafa, mao na, murag naglorify na sa atoa ba. dili sa paningkamot mahayahay kundi tungod sa lain tawo..pathetic...mao na ingon sa ubang lahi sa middle east na ang pinay, pang burger ra,okay na..



ataya pd anang pang burger lng oi. maypa burikat nila mahal pa.

----------


## lhorenzoo

mao ra say ganahan sa laing nationalities kay mao ra man sad ang dali para nila og mopatol jud samot na naay monetary considerations.

----------


## scadk

> working back the dates
> 
> my neighbor's baby
> 
> was conceived on the Eid Holidays





> duh. bunga lang yan ng mga porn sites.





> A lot of F*CK usually occurs during EID HOLIDAYS among these Pinay OFWS.
> 
> 
> I will not admit nor deny, even in a public internet forum whether I had played with these sluts, in order to substantiate my SWEEPING CONCLUSION.
> 
> But the truth is that, me and the other OFW posters here, have seen it with out OWN EYES WITHOUT NEED FOR EYEGLASSES.
> 
> The Filipina wife who goes abroad supposedly to earn a living, ALSO EARNS TO GET HAVE A TASTE OF FOREIGN PRICKS.
> 
> Have you ever been to the Middle East, or you are enjoying life in the comfort of your easy chair?





> ^ana jud na bro basta malayo


smile nalang ta basta layo ta ug layo sila unya kanunay ta  :pray:

----------


## MoonGlow

basin diay ma ARTISTA kining mga baby nga sinuroyan sa mga OFW WIVES  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

mao ra man jud nay tuyo , murag naglorify naman gud sa pilipinas nga kong anak og laing lahi,maartista dayon ,mao sunod sunod ang uban nga mangambisyon ba. sa mentality ra man sad gyud na sa mga pinay nako nakita nang ingon ana. paeta..

----------


## MoonGlow

In fact, that is the talk going on around here in my neighborhood right now, kay the baby is really cute, baby pa gani.

----------


## scadk

paeta! di man tawn ta iro aron magpataka lang ta ug cross breed  :Cheesy:

----------


## warsucks

Reality bites!  :Cheesy:

----------


## MoonGlow

aw dili man iro, pero enjoy man sila brad

sadly.. enjoy just like dogs

and they make babies

just like dogs too

----------


## lhorenzoo

sad reality ...seen it in almost 7 years nga pangabroad . 2 years in Qatar , and now 4 plus years here in dubai...

----------


## MoonGlow

i've been everywhere sa akong kalaagan

the mockery echoes everywhere

the filipina.. especially those who are married at home

are most pleasurable, to the dicks of most other nationalities

----------


## scadk

ataya noh? di man gamay ning atoa brad para mangita pa sila ug lain?

----------


## MoonGlow

^^its the pleasure of variety man tingali brad

----------


## willard

lisud jud bsta mingawon nah..

----------


## lhorenzoo

nahimong kataw-anan lagi para sa laing lahi ang mga pinay....

----------


## MoonGlow

in fairness, lami gyud kuno ang pinay matud pas akong mga kaila nga Pana, Pakoy, ug Arabo

----------


## scadk

unsa gud nang lamia para nila?

----------


## lipstick_24

> sad reality ...seen it in almost 7 years nga pangabroad . 2 years in Qatar , and now 4 plus years here in dubai...


Pero based sa mu experience sir, asay mas worse ang scenario? sa Qatar or Dubai.

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss lipstick,ma Qatar or ma Dubai same ra . akong mga kauban sauna nga mga kabayan nga pinay daghan kaayo nagconvert kay mao lagi pakaslan kuno, mga 8 siguro kabuok nga mga kabayan, asa bay gipakaslan ron. pila kabuok gipamabdusan, ang usa niuli kay gipakuha ang iya gisabak , arabo japon ang tag iya . sus ko gyud, ambot lang,nahimo kataw-anan gyud ning mga pinay unsaon man gud gusto man sad gyud og laing lahi, maayo pa tong usa nako ka amiga nga nagtrabaho sa parlor sauna kay ang iya uyab amerkano mga 50 kapoin ang edad kay gipangasawa pa siya..

----------


## lipstick_24

Tsk tsk tsk....ambi naku PINOY ra ang ki-at sa gawas....Kay kasagaran gud sa news giabusaran mn ang mga pinays.kasakit sa reality oie!!!!

----------


## lhorenzoo

one thing nga usa gyud nako na obserbahan kay ang mga kabayan nato nga mga baye, nagtuo man gud na sila og pakaslan sila. hinuon,naa man gyud nuon gipakaslan pero sa stats, in every 10 -may na lang og naay usa nga swertehon.

----------


## scadk

looya sa mga pinay oi. abi pa lang easy to get? (pakipot sad gamay unta)

----------


## lipstick_24

> one thing nga usa gyud nako na obserbahan kay ang mga kabayan nato nga mga baye, nagtuo man gud na sila og pakaslan sila. hinuon,naa man gyud nuon gipakaslan pero sa stats, in every 10 -may na lang og naay usa nga swertehon.


If you don't mind me asking Sir, what diay mu work sa Middle East cause grabeh lage ka makalaag laag and maka paparazzi sa ato mga kababayan didto?

----------


## flanker

Sa mga domestic helper or mga low level worker rani cya. Pero sa mga professional ofw its not true.

Why? here in Singapore mga maid dre naa jud uyab nga Indian or Bangla may nlng daw pang load nila and ang uban sad freelance nga borikat.

----------


## lhorenzoo

ms flanker, i dont know but its what i have observed here in the middle east. and boss lipstick, di ba i told you nga nakita nako sa akong mga kauban sa work, and makita man jud kay kong naay mga social gatherings.

----------


## Pangalan Apilido

wow.. ana diay.?? hmmnnn..

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

hahayyyy mura daghan naigo ani sa taga hk da

----------


## xavisimao

paka uwaw lang gyud intawn sila kabayan diri sa abroad...

----------


## skeptic_rob

i agree with this base sa g buhat sa ako aswa nako nga nakig dula lain team..iya rason tungod temptation ug inum then influence of her surroundings like barkada and usa sad tental kay wla bana didto..so ma ngita pa init sa lawas...tental gud most factor labi na bigatla sad lakig mag duol2x

----------


## lhorenzoo

asa na man imong asawa ron boss rob? naa na sa cebu ron? kamo lang gihapon boss? diin man siya nilarga sauna?

----------


## dearlabe

Buot2x pud ka sa imong statistics TS dah. Asa mana bah? Or based lang na sa imong nailhan nga napulo ka ofws then himo dayon ka stats. Dli na tinuod oi. Imo man dayon i generalize. If na biktima ka, don't make assumptions for it to be applicable to all. Pag sure oi.

----------


## lhorenzoo

ikaw dearlabe ,you a former ofw diri sa middle east??

----------


## vahnhelsing

> paka uwaw lang gyud intawn sila kabayan diri sa abroad...


dili naman na maulaw kay mao man ang binuhatan sa kadaghanan didto.

----------


## farmboy

> dili naman na maulaw kay mao man ang binuhatan sa kadaghanan didto.


higalang vahn, nag ofw pud ka sa una? asa man nga nasod bai?

----------


## dearlabe

> ikaw dearlabe ,you a former ofw diri sa middle east??


Dili ko former OFW, former beauty queen ra ko :P

On a serious note, I just don't agree with the statistics that the TS put up here, it's just not true. Although I don't have my own statistics to prove otherwise still this figure is just an over sensationalism of his biased personal experience only. While it may be true that this is happening but the TS' stats is still not convincing to me. I still believe in the dignity of the Pinays abroad and I am not swayed into believing this lousy stats.

----------


## mazkot

sa mga company na mag offer og mix accommodation ug dili stricto.. diha sad daghan laki ug baye both married mag relasyon sunod ang rason k lisod sa ila part na layo ug walay lain ka storya...

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Dili ko former OFW, former beauty queen ra ko :P
> 
> On a serious note, I just don't agree with the statistics that the TS put up here, it's just not true. Although I don't have my own statistics to prove otherwise still this figure is just an over sensationalism of his biased personal experience only. While it may be true that this is happening but the TS' stats is still not convincing to me. I still believe in the dignity of the Pinays abroad and I am not swayed into believing this lousy stats.



i believe kay mao sad ako nasinati sa atong mga kababayan ive been to Qatar and 4 years nako kapin diri..

----------


## farmboy

> i believe kay mao sad ako nasinati sa atong mga kababayan ive been to Qatar and 4 years nako kapin diri..


you are sharing opinion you have seen with your own eyes sadiq..

not seen within a day nor a week but years

this is, however, something we will not see sensationalized in the media

this is not news that will sell newspapers

but instead, we see more of the abused, and raped

lust is never worthy of tainted journalism

----------


## lipstick_24

> ms flanker, i dont know but its what i have observed here in the middle east. and boss lipstick, di ba i told you nga nakita nako sa akong mga kauban sa work, and makita man jud kay kong naay mga social gatherings.


Yes, talked about this topic in the office last night. Makabother na situation and some of my co-agents have neighbors and relatives who have the same dilemma.

----------


## scadk

batia sad kung ibutang sa front page sa Inquirer "9 out of 10 married pinay ofw cheating"  :Cheesy: 

mabuti pa ang pera may mukha.
ang tao may mukha pero walang pera.

----------


## walker

> batia sad kung ibutang sa front page sa Inquirer "9 out of 10 married pinay ofw cheating" 
> 
> mabuti pa ang pera may mukha.
> ang tao may mukha pero walang pera.


pang tabloid kaayo ug dating brad

 :Cheesy:

----------


## scadk

unsa man mas nindot diay brad?

----------


## walker

> unsa man mas nindot diay brad?


seriously, i don't know if it will be easy to read about such things.

we are so used to read about abuses of our women ofw.

that is the mindset built by the media.

but for us who have been in the Mid East, we have seen more than that.

----------


## walker

PINAY OFWs in the Middle East are most prone to this.. you would think it is NORMAL.

----------


## jofer

> PINAY OFWs in the Middle East are most prone to this.. you would think it is NORMAL.


how about in other countris like singapore perhaps?any ideas guys kato naa sa SG.

----------


## weblizzer

grabeha pud ana ts oi.. siguro depende sa work pud.. though dili gud tanan sad..

----------


## palmcentro

Depende siguro kung gi katlan na jud ug maau.

----------


## dbalagosa

kuyaw pud ni nga thread dah.

at first ni disagree ko sa first post, but then pag sige nako basa2 murag tinuod man jud. Mao lang ni ang sitwasyon siguro sa Middle East nga dili High-Ranks ang trabaho sa pinay OFW.

Gusto pud unta ko makadungog sa uban nasod kung unsa ang agi sa mga pinay OFW...mga non Middle East countries.

----------


## Snowfly

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...




[Wives who go abroad plays with another team 9.9 times out of 10]

9.9 times out of 10 jud :Huh:  
TS,,,,, to me, your title is a fatal hypothesis pinning down all wives who go abroad, as well as  our race and culture being a Filipino. I've known a lot of wives who go abroad to enhance their business connections in the Phils. too. I for one travels a lot around the world w/ or w/o my hubby for the past 25 yrs. and don't ever think and play nonsense w/ another team because I go there for business and sometimes clean pleasure together w/ my family. 

You stated here that you are basing your assumption on your personal experience as an OFW, are you trying to say you are one of the 9.9 married sluts (this is your own word, am sorry) or you are the .1 exception out of 10? 
Perhaps the workplace and experience you have had were only confined to a particular country and surroundings whose family values are taken for granted, making them cheap, that's why you can say favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.

How about in other parts of the globe? Remember, that the world is so vast that comprises millions of inhabitants and different nationalities. I have seen some of these poor souls playing around, but they were just tip of the iceberg, so to speak.

It is very clear to everyone that majority of foreigners go for Filipino as their wives bec. theirs something in us that most foreigner wives don't have - loyalty is one, therefore, I disagree w/ your own premise!

To all Ladies, let us-

" Be a girl w/ a mind, a woman w/ attitude and a lady with a class " I am a Filipino married to a Filipino and am proud to be one!

----------


## dbalagosa

> [Wives who go abroad plays with another team 9.9 times out of 10]
> 
> 9.9 times out of 10 jud 
> TS,,,,, to me, your title is a fatal hypothesis pinning down our race and culture being a Filipino. I've known a lot of wives who go abroad to enhance their business connections in the Phils. too. I for one travels a lot around the world w/ or w/o my hubby for the past 25 yrs. and don't ever think and play nonsense w/ another team because I go there for business and sometimes clean pleasure together w/ my family. 
> 
> You stated here that you are basing your assumption on your personal experience as an OFW, are you trying to say you are one of the 9.9 married sluts (this is your own word, am sorry) or you are the .1 exception out of 10? 
> Perhaps the workplace and experience you have had were only confined to a particular country and surroundings whose family values are taken for granted, making them cheap, that's why you can say favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> How about in other parts of the globe? Remember, that the world is so vast that comprises millions of inhabitants and different nationalities. I have seen some of these poor souls playing around, but they were just tip of the iceberg, so to speak.
> ...


ang statistics ni TS nga 9.9 out of 10 is B***S*** with no concrete reference. But it is undeniable that OFW wives commit the act stated by TS. Also, another downfall ni TS kay wala niya gi specify asa nga social level (income bracket) ang iya gina criticize. In your case mam Snowfly, you say this is false because I assume nga successful businesswoman ka.

After some backreading sa mga posts dire, it seems TS and some people nga nicomment ani nga thread were criticizing the *LOW* income filipina wives who work as OFW in *Middle East*

----------


## soundstreammsi

> After some backreading sa mga posts dire, it seems TS and some people nga nicomment ani nga thread were criticizing the *LOW* income filipina wives who work as OFW in *Middle East*


Mostly bro naa ana nga bracket jud. But sad to say naa pud uban nga bisan dagko ilang sweldo, ni duwa ghapon ug laen team. Naa ko mga kauban sa work nga nag buhat ghapon ug ingon ani mga seniors nako sila and are earning well. Wa ko kahibaw sa ilang mga rason pero mao ang nahitabo. Mismo sa apt building nga among gi puy.an naa ghapon, unya mga maayo baya ghapon silag mga position ug sweldo ang naka lahi lang nila kay mostly ilang partners kay mga expats pud nga mga kano.

----------


## fern-pewee

ive been working abroad more than a decade. and as far as i know daghan ko kaila filipina who are doing this for their own security....naay mga partners nga mag ginamitay lang nya kabalo sila nga naa pamilya sila sa pinas.ang babae magpagamit para libre sa board and lodging. ang lalake para lang naay ma gamit.. ana jud..

----------


## necrotic freak

dili nana angay ikahibulong oi.. bisan man gani diri ra sa cebu naa man gani!

----------


## Deadstring67

Sa singapore or HK di kaau ni makita pero anhi mo sa middle east.  daghan jud mausab.
labi na hilig og laag nga mga babaye. dako kaayo chance.
luod kaayo tan awn ang uban.

I remember naa koy amiga. chickay kaayo to nya arte.
Minyo cya sa pinas.naa na baby.
one time ni borrow ko sa iya phone ako ge ingnan naa ko textsan.
ako ge tan aw iya album. shocked kaau ko.
naa siyay pic nga ga chula og gikan siguro to ga toot
INDIANO haskang batiag nawng, itom kaayo nya bungoton.
ako siya ge ask.iya tubag 
"Sweet man siya kaysa sa ako bana, grabe mo hatag og time sa akoa og hatag regalo bisag gamay sweldo".
og kita kusog ta mo ana diha sa pinas "Love is blind" anhi mo.

sa akoa dili cguro 9.9 mga 9.8 lang cguro. haha

ang uban kay mo disagree jud oh. 
ani na lang sa mga ni DISAGREE.

Laagan ka? daghan kakaila? hilig ka og bar?
If NO, wa pa ka kita sa kamatuoran. goodluck

Sige mo mention about sa inyo officemates nga babaye nga walay ge buhat.
Sa office ra mo perme magkita. 
Dili sa tanang panahon naa imo mata nya ga tan aw.

Ubay2x sad nga grupo ge joinan diri 4 times a week ako laag sa isa ka grupo.
wa pa na labot akong bar hopping og ubang grupo. base sa ge sulte nila
bro Lhorenzoo, walker og businessminded. tinood jd kaayo na mga bro og sis.
Daghan nako nakitang mga babaye nanga usab. Halin man gani ang tiguwang.

Ang pinaka nindot jud sa tanan kay "House Party" haha

----------


## necrotic freak

dili tingali ni laagan hilig ug bar si mam Snowfly.  :Smiley:  buotan lang gyud ni siya nga pagka inahan/asawa.

----------


## Deadstring67

> nahimong kataw-anan lagi para sa laing lahi ang mga pinay....


ako kalagutan bro kay ang mga taxi driver mo sulte

"Filipina maganda, masikip, masarap","No money, No honey"

Mostly sa mga laing lahi ila pag too sa mga pinay kay mga borikat.
Kasagaran man gud sa mga pinay diri kuyog mga laing lahi.
mapa bengali, patan or indiano. haskang bahoa sa mga inatay.

----------


## Deadstring67

> Pero based sa mu experience sir, asay mas worse ang scenario? sa Qatar or Dubai.


UAE bro kay sa Qatar di daw kaayo ka lakaw2x, less party unlike sa UAE

----------


## Deadstring67

> Sa mga domestic helper or mga low level worker rani cya. Pero sa mga professional ofw its not true.
> 
> Why? here in Singapore mga maid dre naa jud uyab nga Indian or Bangla may nlng daw pang load nila and ang uban sad freelance nga borikat.


As what Ive said di kaayo na makita sa SG og HK. sa middle east daghan

----------


## necrotic freak

naa gud ko kaila nga bana, kahibaw gud siya unsay laro sa iyang asawa sa dubai. ok ra niya basta gi hitsasan lang siya diri ug balay ug sakyanan ug motor pajud.

----------


## Deadstring67

> naa gud ko kaila nga bana, kahibaw gud siya unsay laro sa iyang asawa sa dubai. ok ra niya basta gi hitsasan lang siya diri ug balay ug sakyanan ug motor pajud.


laina sad ana bro oi. basin wa work ang bana. pa buhi ra cya kay ok ra man nya.

naa ko ka grupo. ang bana kay na assign sa laing country so iya asawa ra nahibilin diri sa UAE.
layo man lage ang bana, ni duwa og laing team. ang naka bati pa jud. gepa ila2x sa amoa ang lalake.
bali nuon, imbes cya ang gastoan. siya ang ni gasto sa lalake. na tao na gud karon ang lalake.
karon kay ni balik ang bana. kuyaw kuyawan kay amo ge hadlok nga amo e tug an. pakilooy lage.

Even gf sa ako bro. iya ge kuha pagka human ge ilisan ra ako bro og Indiano.
kalitan ra siya og buwag. dako2x sad cya na gasto ato. perme man unta sila kita.
makit an lang to nakong bayhana. ka tilaw jud to. pasalamt cya wa pa ko ato.

----------


## dbalagosa

> naa gud ko kaila nga bana, kahibaw gud siya unsay laro sa iyang asawa sa dubai. ok ra niya basta gi hitsasan lang siya diri ug balay ug sakyanan ug motor pajud.


aw ok raman ni sitwasyona bah basta nisugot ang bana. kana makabukal sa dugo kana mag tago2x nya masakpan, deny to the death dayon.

----------


## edoy

> On the positive side, kana ila mga liwat sa OFW Pinay ug Foreigner nga KABIT kay usually mga gwapa ug gwapo baya...artista potential kaayo.
> 
> Naa mi silingan nga nipauli last June 2012 lang kay namabdos ug nanganak diay didto sa Dubai, cute ug gwapo kaayo ang bata nga dala. Looy lang sa bana kay murag naturiring nga may baby ang iya asawa pag uli diri.


naa pud ko kaila bro pinay ofw didto dubai, gpapa-uli july last year kay buntis ug 1 month unya arabo ang naka mabdos, timing rapud pagpanganak ug february mura kunuhay ug premature ang baby ky dapat sa april man unta sa manganak kung kwentahun ang iyang pagpa-uli diri sa pinas ug ang last physical contact sa iya bana. same rapud ug rason ngano daghan pokpok didto na pinay sa mid-east kay puro ra financial matter ang uban kay for leisure purposes pud.

----------


## Deadstring67

naa koy kaila ni ule diha karon sa pinas kay manganakay. na buntisan og minyo, tiguwang pa jud. ang ka paet pinoy nya 2 na ka pamilya ge suportahan. sorry sis, i know maka basa ka ani. pero nawala ako respeto nimo.

----------


## yonnis1980

> UAE bro kay sa Qatar di daw kaayo ka lakaw2x, less party unlike sa UAE


bro, uso kaayo ang HOUSE PARTY ug OVERNIGHT NIGHT SWIMMING sa mga beaches didto sa QATAR ..


@SNOWFLY:

Kabasa ka sa inputs sa ubang OFW diri maam? 

Well, maybe bro DeadString is right... 9.8 out of 10 is the more accurate statistic here.

@DBALAGOSA: Become an OFW yourself sir, and open your eyes and ears to the reality of living in the Middle East. And please forget about what you learned about high school statistics, just listen to the reality of things. Standard Deviation formulas do not apply in this particular case, except that, our OFW WOMEN HAVE SO MUCH DEVIATED FROM THE STANDARD FILIPINA VALUES.

----------


## Deadstring67

> bro, uso kaayo ang HOUSE PARTY ug OVERNIGHT NIGHT SWIMMING sa mga beaches didto sa QATAR ..


mao bah. ok d i kaau. mas maoy nay nindot kaysa mo adto kag bar. dretso2x nana. haha

pero mas grabe man siguro ang UAE aning party2x.

----------


## businessminded

dili tanang tao ing-ani pero for safe lang before mo motabang ug gf i suggest pakasalan una sa pinas kay kung mag away away na diri sa abroad nya para sa babae dali ra jud ka ilis kay mosalig kay daghan nag atang na laing lahi na willing sad mo gastos makatilaw lang.kani sad ubang kabayan mo patol sad. or if dili sad pakasal pahimo ug kasulatan sa gi-utang kay mag kina unsa masingil pa tong nagastos. 

mao bisag unsa kalisod diha sa pinas mas maayo kamong mga bana paningkamot nalang jud diha ug work kaysa maguba inyo pamilya except salig jud mo kaayo na dili magbinuang inyo misis inig abot overseas.kay bisag naa diri ang relatives ug uban pa nahhh makalusot jud gihapon kay kasagaran jud mo patol kay matental sa kwarta ug uban pa.PERO DILI TANANG PINAY HAH,SA LEVEL RA NI SA AKONG MGA NA ILHAN.




> Even gf sa ako bro. iya ge kuha pagka human ge ilisan ra ako bro og Indiano.
> kalitan ra siya og buwag. dako2x sad cya na gasto ato. perme man unta sila kita.
> makit an lang to nakong bayhana. ka tilaw jud to. pasalamt cya wa pa ko ato.

----------


## Deadstring67

> dili tanang tao ing-ani pero for safe lang before mo motabang ug gf i suggest pakasalan una sa pinas kay kung mag away away na diri sa abroad nya para sa babae dali ra jud ka ilis kay mosalig kay daghan nag atang na laing lahi na willing sad mo gastos makatilaw lang.kani sad ubang kabayan mo patol sad. or if dili sad pakasal pahimo ug kasulatan sa gi-utang kay mag kina unsa masingil pa tong nagastos. 
> 
> mao bisag unsa kalisod diha sa pinas mas maayo kamong mga bana paningkamot nalang jud diha ug work kaysa maguba inyo pamilya except salig jud mo kaayo na dili magbinuang inyo misis inig abot overseas.kay bisag naa diri ang relatives ug uban pa nahhh makalusot jud gihapon kay kasagaran jud mo patol kay matental sa kwarta ug uban pa.PERO DILI TANANG PINAY HAH,SA LEVEL RA NI SA AKONG MGA NA ILHAN.


hehe.. mao jud bro. lisod jud kaayo mo gasto og uyab padulong dri. lisod kaayo ma tintal og lain ang uyab.
la jud bya ka ma buhat diri kong ilisan na kag laing lahi.

----------


## yonnis1980

> mao bah. ok d i kaau. mas maoy nay nindot kaysa mo adto kag bar. dretso2x nana. haha
> 
> pero mas grabe man siguro ang UAE aning party2x.


Inig ka Wednesday, busy kaayo ug shopping ug groceries kay after work pagka Thursday, deretso na sa beach, mamauli inig ka Friday late evening na, kay work man pagka Saturday.

Ayaw ko ingna nga magtinutukay na didto sa tibuok gabii?

Dili man istrikto ang Qatar. Didto sa Kuwait ug Bahrain, naa man Coast Guard mag patrol sa gabii.

----------


## salbahis

kung sa akoa na buhaton she will be coming home in a box...

----------


## necrotic freak

> laina sad ana bro oi. basin wa work ang bana. pa buhi ra cya kay ok ra man nya.
> 
> naa ko ka grupo. ang bana kay na assign sa laing country so iya asawa ra nahibilin diri sa UAE.
> layo man lage ang bana, ni duwa og laing team. ang naka bati pa jud. gepa ila2x sa amoa ang lalake.
> bali nuon, imbes cya ang gastoan. siya ang ni gasto sa lalake. na tao na gud karon ang lalake.
> karon kay ni balik ang bana. kuyaw kuyawan kay amo ge hadlok nga amo e tug an. pakilooy lage.
> 
> Even gf sa ako bro. iya ge kuha pagka human ge ilisan ra ako bro og Indiano.
> kalitan ra siya og buwag. dako2x sad cya na gasto ato. perme man unta sila kita.
> makit an lang to nakong bayhana. ka tilaw jud to. pasalamt cya wa pa ko ato.


wa gyud klaro trabaho ang bana diri. dagko naman pod ilang mga anak. ingon gani to iyang asawa nga inig uli kuno niya puhon magpa design siya nako ug 4 doors appartment. kay negosyante man iyang puyo2 didto so dako2x na jud siya na tigom didto. aw murag bahrain man tingali to siya..

----------


## yonnis1980

> kung sa akoa na buhatong she will be coming home in a box...


ayaw gyud sugot nga mu abroad imo wife bai.

The Middle East is an environment that can change a person totally.

Maski kato mga demure kunohay sa Pinas, awa.. after a few months inig abot didto, laagan na kaayo na. 

Everything begins with laaglaag... then they become part of the 9.8 out of 10 statistic.

----------


## dbalagosa

> bro, uso kaayo ang HOUSE PARTY ug OVERNIGHT NIGHT SWIMMING sa mga beaches didto sa QATAR ..
> 
> 
> @SNOWFLY:
> 
> Kabasa ka sa inputs sa ubang OFW diri maam? 
> 
> Well, maybe bro DeadString is right... 9.8 out of 10 is the more accurate statistic here.
> 
> @DBALAGOSA: Become an OFW yourself sir, and open your eyes and ears to the reality of living in the Middle East. And please forget about what your learned about high school statistics, just listen to the reality of things. Standard Deviation formulas do not apply in this particular case, except that, our OFW WOMEN HAVE SO MUCH DEVIATED FROM THE STANDARD FILIPINA VALUES.


For the record I did not deny nga nahitabo ni mga butanga. I accept nga naa jud milagro mahitabo sa mga OFW nga wives sa middle East. Ang dili lang nako uyon kay di unta niya gamiton ang *9.9 out of 10* nga number kay bisan unsa pa na kagamay, naa pajud mga inosente nabilin. For one sir Deadstring would agree on a *9.8 out of 10*.

----------


## yonnis1980

> For the record I did not deny nga nahitabo ni mga butanga. I accept nga naa jud milagro mahitabo sa mga OFW nga wives sa middle East. Ang dili lang nako uyon kay di unta niya gamiton ang *9.9 out of 10* nga number kay bisan unsa pa na kagamay, naa pajud mga inosente nabilin. For one sir Deadstring would agree on a *9.8 out of 10*.


Cge gud.. naa discount kay hapit na Pasko.. 

9.8 out of 10 na lang

 :Wave:

----------


## Deadstring67

> Inig ka Wednesday, busy kaayo ug shopping ug groceries kay after work pagka Thursday, deretso na sa beach, mamauli inig ka Friday late evening na, kay work man pagka Saturday.
> 
> Ayaw ko ingna nga magtinutukay na didto sa tibuok gabii?
> 
> Dili man istrikto ang Qatar. Didto sa Kuwait ug Bahrain, naa man Coast Guard mag patrol sa gabii.



haha. dili mag tinutukay bro oi. mag duwa og jolen.

last week nako nga event

Wednesday Bar pagka gabii, duty pagka buntag sa thursday,pagkagabii bar,
pagka friday afternoon ga beach, pag human kay nag pool, pagka human ga house party den tulog tanan
sa sala. iyahay og pwesto. natulog ra jud ko kay kapoy ambot sa uban gaunsa nato sila.
pagka saturday ga house party hangtod gabii. na tapos ang weekend duty na pagka ugma.

karon weekend wa na ko kabalo asa na sad. kay thursday night mag house party na sad daw
then igka friday morning adto og park kay mag bbque og mag duwa2x ig ka hapon mag beach
igka gabii mag house party. faeta sa kinabuhi.d jud maka tigom

----------


## dbalagosa

> naa koy kaila ni ule diha karon sa pinas kay manganakay. na buntisan og minyo, tiguwang pa jud. ang ka paet pinoy nya 2 na ka pamilya ge suportahan. sorry sis, i know maka basa ka ani. pero nawala ako respeto nimo.


hmm paeta pud ani sitwasyona sir. igsuon nimo by-blood or by-law?

----------


## Deadstring67

> wa gyud klaro trabaho ang bana diri. dagko naman pod ilang mga anak. ingon gani to iyang asawa nga inig uli kuno niya puhon magpa design siya nako ug 4 doors appartment. kay negosyante man iyang puyo2 didto so dako2x na jud siya na tigom didto. aw murag bahrain man tingali to siya..


haha. mao d i ang bana ok ra nya. kay pabuhi man d i. ana jud na mga tao nga way salig sa kaugalingon. dawat na lang hugaw.

----------


## yonnis1980

> haha. dili mag tinutukay bro oi. mag duwa og jolen.
> 
> last week nako nga event
> 
> Wednesday Bar pagka gabii, duty pagka buntag sa thursday,pagkagabii bar,
> pagka friday afternoon ga beach, pag human kay nag pool, pagka human ga house party den tulog tanan
> sa sala. iyahay og pwesto. natulog ra jud ko kay kapoy ambot sa uban gaunsa nato sila.
> pagka saturday ga house party hangtod gabii. na tapos ang weekend duty na pagka ugma.
> 
> ...


NATULOG ra kuno sya... ana mafi muk sadiq? sheeno hada?

mao na giingon nga "enjoy life".. 

pero bro.. kita ra man mga lalaki nga OFW ang naa ani nga thread.. asa kaha ang mga girls noh?

----------


## Deadstring67

> hmm paeta pud ani sitwasyona sir. igsuon nimo by-blood or by-law?


by blood. ako bro karon kay wala na lang nuon nangita og babaye. cge na lang atubang og computer.
sige kaon. dako na kaayo. fishte tong borikata to.

----------


## chrisvil

Mga Pinay sa Singapore bisan tigulang mag paka dalaga pa aron ibigin sa mga Indiano. Kalo-oy pud sa mga bana nahabilin. Naa pud mga Pinoy utro pud. Bisan minyo dri sa Pinas, naay 3 ka anak. Gidala pa gyud iyang tagalang kabit dri SG then iya pa gyud gipatrabaho. wala pa gyud nakontinto nanguyab pa gyud ug muslim.

----------


## Deadstring67

> NATULOG ra kuno sya... ana mafi muk sadiq? sheeno hada?
> 
> mao na giingon nga "enjoy life".. 
> 
> pero bro.. kita ra man mga lalaki nga OFW ang naa ani nga thread.. asa kaha ang mga girls noh?


haha. 2log ra ko sadiq oi. haram nana sila.bahala naay manguot. sauna ra ko ni sulod ana nga mga butang. gasto2x lang na

----------


## yonnis1980

> by blood. ako bro karon kay wala na lang nuon nangita og babaye. cge na lang atubang og computer.
> sige kaon. dako na kaayo. fishte tong borikata to.


puter lang imo atubang bro kay maybe.. matud pa sa akong kaila nga PINAY OFW... "PUOL ANG PINOY!"

----------


## Deadstring67

> kung sa akoa na buhatong she will be coming home in a box...


bro, pangita na lang og lain. kaysa mag usik2x ka anang mga bayhana. mas daghan pa ka makita nga lagme. bata pa og gwapa.

labi na mahibaw an gikan ka abroad? halin kaayo ka sa pinas.

Sa atoa, chance nana maka kita og lain pero pinay sad. di laing lahi.naa man gani laing lahi. swerte2x na. haha

----------


## yonnis1980

Kini nga thread, is the eye opener shocker thread to the other thread sa pikas section.. nga nangutana if naa pa ba tarong nga babaye karon..

if PINAY OFW... aw.. 9.8 out of 10

@DBALAGOSA: Nag ask man diay ka bai if tungod ba ni sa INCOME BRACKET, I tell you nga DILI. These things happen in all the salary ranges of the PINAY OFW diri sa Middle East.. from the lowest tea girls to the high executives.

----------


## Deadstring67

> Kini nga thread, is the eye opener shocker thread to the other thread sa pikas section.. nga nangutana if naa pa ba tarong nga babaye karon..
> 
> if PINAY OFW... aw.. 9.8 out of 10
> 
> @DBALAGOSA: Nag ask man diay ka bai if tungod ba ni sa INCOME BRACKET, I tell you nga DILI. These things happen in all the salary ranges of the PINAY OFW diri sa Middle East.. from the lowest tea girls to the high executives.


mas sosyal nuon ang mga dako ranggo esp. managers. grabe na og demands, worst grabe mo gasto og lalake.

----------


## dbalagosa

> Kini nga thread, is the eye opener shocker thread to the other thread sa pikas section.. nga nangutana if naa pa ba tarong nga babaye karon..
> 
> if PINAY OFW... aw.. 9.8 out of 10
> 
> @DBALAGOSA: Nag ask man diay ka bai if tungod ba ni sa INCOME BRACKET, I tell you nga DILI. These things happen in all the salary ranges of the PINAY OFW diri sa Middle East.. from the lowest tea girls to the highest managers.


hmm...paeta gud ug kahimtang dira. Bisan pa mga babae nga taas na ug income mukagat gihapon sa tintal sa kwarta?

----------


## yonnis1980

> hmm...paeta gud ug kahimtang dira. Bisan pa mga babae nga taas na ug income mukagat gihapon sa tintal sa kwarta?


Oh no sir.

Dili sa tanang situations KWARTA ang involved.

Makasulti jud ka nga sobra ka paet... kay.. j3rj3r ra jud for pleasure ang uban nga akong nabantayan ani.

More on pleasures  ra jud sir.. pleasures of the HOLE.

----------


## salbahis

> ayaw gyud sugot nga mu abroad imo wife bai.
> 
> The Middle East is an environment that can change a person totally.
> 
> Maski kato mga demure kunohay sa Pinas, awa.. after a few months inig abot didto, laagan na kaayo na. 
> 
> Everything begins with laaglaag... then they become part of the 9.8 out of 10 statistic.


ako man gani siya pa abrodon.... hehehehehe.... basta kabalo na siya...

----------


## Deadstring67

> Mga Pinay sa Singapore bisan tigulang mag paka dalaga pa aron ibigin sa mga Indiano. Kalo-oy pud sa mga bana nahabilin. Naa pud mga Pinoy utro pud. Bisan minyo dri sa Pinas, naay 3 ka anak. Gidala pa gyud iyang tagalang kabit dri SG then iya pa gyud gipatrabaho. wala pa gyud nakontinto nanguyab pa gyud ug muslim.



mga open minded na sila bro og sharing.

----------


## businessminded

OT: 
kani na thread kay eye opener jud para sa mga husband na mabilin sa pinas.

kung naa thread na husband go abroad plays with another team siguro 9.999 out of 9  :Cheesy:   :evil: 
naa man jud sad daghan pinoy na mo duwa ug lain ang kapait mahurot jud tigom, mao ang uban dili nalang sa babae sa inom inom nalang sa amigo ug laag laag  :Drunk:   :Party Time: 

ug lingawon ang kaugalingon sa internet ug games   :busy:

----------


## yonnis1980

> ako man gani siya pa abrodon.... hehehehehe.... basta kabalo na siya...


Mas maayo pa ug ikaw ang mu abroad bai.. kaysa sya. Malooy ka sa inyong mga anak intawon..

Basaha ra gud ni mga posts diri.. pulos ni mga OFWs ang nag post diri ug inputs..

----------


## edoy

> puter lang imo atubang bro kay maybe.. matud pa sa akong kaila nga PINAY OFW... "PUOL ANG PINOY!"



ka lawm ug ipasabot aning " PUOL ANG PINOY"....... :Sad:

----------


## yonnis1980

> OT: 
> kani na thread kay eye opener jud para sa mga husband na mabilin sa pinas.
> 
> kung naa thread na husband go abroad plays with another team siguro 9.999 out of 9  
> naa man jud sad daghan pinoy na mo duwa ug lain ang kapait mahurot jud tigom, mao ang uban dili nalang sa babae sa inom inom nalang sa amigo ug laag laag  
> 
> ug lingawon ang kaugalingon sa internet ug games


Dili sa pag unsa sir noh, mas daghan pa ko ug nailhan nga tarong ug straight nga mga LALAKI nga OFW kaysa mga BABAYE nga OFW.

----------


## Deadstring67

> OT: 
> kani na thread kay eye opener jud para sa mga husband na mabilin sa pinas.
> 
> kung naa thread na husband go abroad plays with another team siguro 9.999 out of 9  
> naa man jud sad daghan pinoy na mo duwa ug lain ang kapait mahurot jud tigom, mao ang uban dili nalang sa babae sa inom inom nalang sa amigo ug laag laag  
> 
> ug lingawon ang kaugalingon sa internet ug games


bitaw, ngano di man "husband  whogo abroad plays with another team 9.9999 times out of 10"?

mga sadiq tingog mo kay tinood jud ning 9.9999 bigaon mas bigaon ang lalake nga ofw. haha
malooy tawn mo sa inyong asawa og mga uyab.

----------


## Deadstring67

> Dili sa pag unsa sir noh, mas daghan pa ko ug nailhan nga tarong ug straight nga mga LALAKI nga OFW kaysa mga BABAYE nga OFW.


mao jud bro. gamay na lang kaau ming tarong og straight.

----------


## yonnis1980

> ka lawm ug ipasabot aning " PUOL ANG PINOY".......


subaya ang mga fb ana mga PINAY OFW brad.. lantawa ang ilang mga albums ug makita nimo kinsay ilang mga kauban... MOSTLY other nationalities.. INDIANS, PAKISTANIS, ARABS... bihira po ang noypi.

hint: look for the pictures taken at NIGHT SWIMMING PARTIES, HOUSE PARTIES..

----------


## businessminded

sakto jud ka.ako sad maihap ra ang lalaki na ni duwa ug laing team kay matud pa nila tambal sa kamingaw, kay kung ang mga lalaki kabalo na naa nagkagusto na babae nya babae ang mo gastos aw mo kagat jud ang lalaki. 

mao na daghan jud magbinuang na babae abroad kay salig man sila na naglinya ang mga laki mostly laing lahi.




> Dili sa pag unsa sir noh, mas daghan pa ko ug nailhan nga tarong ug straight nga mga LALAKI nga OFW kaysa mga BABAYE nga OFW.

----------


## businessminded

> mao jud bro. gamay na lang kaau ming tarong og straight.


maihap lang jud ta na tarong  :smiley:

----------


## necrotic freak

makatagbaw man sad gud ni sa mga babae ang lain lahi. hehehe

----------


## yonnis1980

> mao jud bro. gamay na lang kaau ming tarong og straight.





> maihap lang jud ta na tarong


Muangkon man ko nga dihay nakagusto nako nga PINAY OFW.. sa Hassan's Optician to sya nag work. Nagkaila mi kay nagpahimo ko ug prescription glasses. Dili panghambog, iya hitsura, murag combined Aiko Melendez ug Lea Salonga.. giilogan to sya sa mga hustlers nga noypi.. 

PERO.. nagtinarong jud ko. Trabaho ako giadto, ug dili chix.

----------


## yonnis1980

> ka lawm ug ipasabot aning " PUOL ANG PINOY".......


Himoan kaha nato na ug laing thread noh?

PUOL ANG PINOY.. 

 :Cheesy:

----------


## dbalagosa

> Himoan kaha nato na ug laing thread noh?
> 
> PUOL ANG PINOY..


mahimo gyud ni hate thread sir sa mga tao nga dili maka accept sa reality.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Deadstring67

> subaya ang mga fb ana mga PINAY OFW brad.. lantawa ang ilang mga albums ug makita nimo kinsay ilang mga kauban... MOSTLY other nationalities.. INDIANS, PAKISTANIS, ARABS... bihira po ang noypi.
> 
> hint: look for the pictures taken at NIGHT SWIMMING PARTIES, HOUSE PARTIES..


if kita mga lalake mo post ta og picture sa mga party kay mga pinoy ra sad kasagaran.

pero kong mga babaye ila jud ipang hambog ilang mga laing lahi nga kauban nila.

daghan kaau sila choices den sila pa gastohan. unlyk sa  mga lalake maniguro pag pangilad para maka libre

----------


## edoy

> makatagbaw man sad gud ni sa mga babae ang lain lahi. hehehe


laing lahi, lain pud nga PUTA-he.... :Cheesy:

----------


## Deadstring67

> Muangkon man ko nga dihay nakagusto nako nga PINAY OFW.. sa Hassan's Optician to sya nag work. Nagkaila mi kay nagpahimo ko ug prescription glasses. Dili panghambog, iya hitsura, murag combined Aiko Melendez ug Lea Salonga.. giilogan to sya sa mga hustlers nga noypi.. 
> 
> PERO.. nagtinarong jud ko. Trabaho ako giadto, ug dili chix.


haha.. pareho jud ta bro. wa ta ni anhi para mang chix. may pa mag tagay na lang.

pero kato nagka gusto sa imoha bro. ipa ila2x nya to namo mga sadiq. hehe

----------


## yonnis1980

> if kita mga lalake mo post ta og picture sa mga party kay mga pinoy ra sad kasagaran.
> 
> pero kong mga babaye ila jud ipang hambog ilang mga laing lahi nga kauban nila.
> 
> daghan kaau sila choices den sila pa gatohan. unlyk sa  mga lalake maniguro pag pangilad para maka libre


korek jud ka ana bro..

ang ubang noypi.. mag sabong ug manok didto sa taas sa building

pero ang tirada sa mga pinay.. lain mga nga "sabong" sa ubang lahi.. 

daghan ko migo nga Pana ug Pakoy.. pero.. baho man na sila oi.. ambot ngano ganahan atong mga pinay magpa turjak ana nila oi.

----------


## yonnis1980

> haha.. pareho jud ta bro. wa ta ni anhi para mang chix. may pa mag tagay na lang.
> 
> pero kato nagka gusto sa imoha bro. ipa ila2x nya to namo mga sadiq. hehe


Taga Cavite to sadiq.. nananghid jud baya intawon nga mag minyo na sya sa iyang uyab nga seaman..

----------


## Deadstring67

> Taga Cavite to sadiq.. nananghid jud baya intawon nga mag minyo na sya sa iyang uyab nga seaman..


haha.. asa man cya karon?maglisod jud to og kalimot nimo sadiq.  grabe jud cguro ka

----------


## yonnis1980

> haha.. asa man cya karon?maglisod jud to og kalimot nimo sadiq.  grabe jud cguro ka


ambot lang.. pagbalik nako sa Kuwait one time, gitawagan ko sa iyang best frend nga girl.. nangumusta kunohay.. part of the experience lang jud to sadiq hehe.. good boy, straight arrow man ta.

dili na lang ko mulantaw ug local tv kay makakita ko ni aiko ug ni lea.. lain ako paminaw  :Cheesy:

----------


## MoonGlow

This is the new Pinay.. enjoying life

----------


## danika

samot na daw kung sa UAE or Dubai.  :sad:

----------


## danika

i dont know if its true pero mao ako mahinumduman sa among neighbor b4.

----------


## IPsuite

sakto gyud ni but naa pud baya mapili gamay lang..
my experience b4 in qatar 3 years ago, naa ko ka flatmate sa pikas room 3 sila kabuok mga nar s mga daga pato sila, nagshare sa akoa ug internet connection kay lagi mingaw sa ila mga palolove sa pinas, sus after work kay bisan kinsa naman lang muhatod naka auto usahay magsunod pa gyud, lahi pang thursday ug friday nga dayoff may mukuha..kaigata gyud..

now im here sa saudi, sa industrial city naka base na mostly lalaki ang workforce, mahibulong nalang ka ingnon ka  sa bangali na teaboy, "boss, you want filipin madame? i give you" bangas ka.. :Smiley: 

pero grabe gyud sa qatar as per my experience..naay hotel na bebo kaayo every friday night kaay naay pinoy band.. daghan pinay, d raba mopartner ug pinoy..hahaha...

----------


## vahnhelsing

maytag dili ni tinood uy.. kadako sa akong kagool kun mao man ugaling..

----------


## IPsuite

> maytag dili ni tinood uy.. kadako sa akong kagool kun mao man ugaling..


tinuod ni boss...pero if stone hearted imo partner d gyud madutlan bsan masilawan na...kana kung d matunaw..you know what i mean..

----------


## rickflag

mao na ni ron. if a the man plays around he's a dirty womanizer, if the woman plays around she's just enjoying her life?

----------


## yonnis1980

> maytag dili ni tinood uy.. kadako sa akong kagool kun mao man ugaling..


tua sa Middle East imo lalabs noy?

ig-alampo jud ni nga sitwasyon..

tabangan tika ug ampo noy  :pray:

----------


## IPsuite

d naman na ikahibulong karon oi...dha pud sa atoa visible naman tawn na..sa akoa lang Internet shop o, pastilan baya, ang asawa may kachat na Kano, ang bana maoy nagkupot sa almost 1 year old na baby sa likod...d lang kay kana ra ako nakita naa pay daghan..b knsa mga naka experience ani sa mga netcafe?..unya mangrecruit ra ba ug kauban..

----------


## yonnis1980

> mao na ni ron. if a the man plays around he's a dirty womanizer, if the woman plays around she's just enjoying her life?


rick, sa tinuod lang noh, mas daghan nga tarong nga Pinoy diri sa Middle East kaysa mga Pinay.

----------


## yonnis1980

> sakto gyud ni but naa pud baya mapili gamay lang..
> my experience b4 in qatar 3 years ago, naa ko ka flatmate sa pikas room 3 sila kabuok mga nar s mga daga pato sila, nagshare sa akoa ug internet connection kay lagi mingaw sa ila mga palolove sa pinas, sus after work kay bisan kinsa naman lang muhatod naka auto usahay magsunod pa gyud, lahi pang thursday ug friday nga dayoff may mukuha..kaigata gyud..
> 
> now im here sa saudi, sa industrial city naka base na mostly lalaki ang workforce, mahibulong nalang ka ingnon ka  sa bangali na teaboy, "boss, you want filipin madame? i give you" bangas ka..
> 
> pero grabe gyud sa qatar as per my experience..naay hotel na bebo kaayo every friday night kaay naay pinoy band.. daghan pinay, d raba mopartner ug pinoy..hahaha...


nindot man gud kuno isakay ug BMW brad  :Cheesy:

----------


## walker

alkanse ang mga Pinoy OFW dah.. di katilaw ug lami sa ubang nationalities.. without spending a lot.

whereas, ang Pinay OFW.. mao pay gastuhan.. turJ pa..

----------


## jofer

> alkanse ang mga Pinoy OFW dah.. di katilaw ug lami sa ubang nationalities.. without spending a lot.
> 
> whereas, ang Pinay OFW.. mao pay gastuhan.. turJ pa..


hahaha mao jud

----------


## ice_cream

actually true na kaayo ni nga panghitabo jd pero dli tanan ha! Mao ni g ingon nga maksalig ta sa atong partner nga ig adto sa gawas kay mag tinarung pero ang pangutana sad if makasalig ba sad ta sa mga palibot nila ig abot sa gawas! ! ! kana man gud na place grabi ang strong sa temptation samot na as dubai, mga filipino ra sad ang nag story nako ani nga daghan jd pinay nag nag binuang sa ilang pamilya or ingnun nato ug vice versa!

----------


## yonnis1980

> actually true na kaayo ni nga panghitabo jd pero dli tanan ha! Mao ni g ingon nga maksalig ta sa atong partner nga ig adto sa gawas kay mag tinarung pero ang pangutana sad if makasalig ba sad ta sa mga palibot nila ig abot sa gawas! ! ! kana man gud na place grabi ang strong sa temptation samot na as dubai, mga filipino ra sad ang nag story nako ani nga daghan jd pinay nag nag binuang sa ilang pamilya or ingnun nato ug vice versa!


di lageh tanan.. pero taas kaayo ug percentage diri sa Middle East..

the irony is.. Middle East pa man unta ang conservative kunohay.

----------


## scadk

sa uban kahang nasud gawas sa middle east. pareho ra kaha ug panghitabo?

----------


## Jake_24

murag dli man cguro tanan pero naa lang gyud uban babae ing ana kay maybe gamay ra ug sweldo nya nanginahanglan aditional income........

----------


## scadk

kwarta ra kaha ang apas mao mo sud anang bisyoha?

----------


## rickflag

tungod lang sa kuarta mosulod na ana? where's the principle man diay? murag nabale na jud ang kalibutan mga bro mas daghan nang baye nga magbinuang kaysa mga lalake.

----------


## scadk

daghan bae nagbinuang karon... ambot ngano kaha?

----------


## yonnis1980

> tungod lang sa kuarta mosulod na ana? where's the principle man diay? murag nabale na jud ang kalibutan mga bro mas daghan nang baye nga magbinuang kaysa mga lalake.





> daghan bae nagbinuang karon... ambot ngano kaha?


Motoo mo ug dili mga brad...

DILI KWARTA ang giapas sa mga pinay ofw nga nagbuhat ani..

THEY DO IT FOR PURE PLEASURE AND FUN... based on the principle that life is short! Be merry and enjoy life to the fullest... enjoy life without regrets.. love without hesitation kunohay.

----------


## rickflag

oh what a turned off. pero thankfully naa pay mga nahabilin pinays nga naay principles in life. mao kamo bro kung inyo partners ingon ana katarung ayaw sad jud tawon ninyo binuangi kay di lalim masakitan.

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

Bawlang asa ni nimo nakuha ning imong data ts..not true..

----------


## Dorothea

grabe pud nang 9.9 oi...murag 9.8 ra cguro LOL

----------


## rickflag

sa ako nakita diri bai sa singapore ang mga pinay nga ingon ana mostly kanang mga domestic helpers. manguyab ug mga pana ug bangla diri. magkatag na sila sa lucky plaza kada sunday. kung maagi ko didto murag mauwaw jud ko moangkon nga pinoy ko kay mga banha kaau ug murag mga igat kaau.  pero ang mga pinay professionals diri di man ingon ana sad thankfully. mao tinuod depende sa social structure jud siguro.

----------


## scadk

social structure? sigon sa biga ra tingali?  :Cheesy:

----------


## rickflag

i would say social structure bro. siguro kay kani sila sagad KSP man bisan sa atoa pa. never mind pod nuon ug mga "beauties" ni sila.

ang mga professionals sagad pod kung mo abroad career minded or family oriented jud. naa koy mga officemates diri nga minyo nga bae pero mga man respectable kaau. di pod tiglaag. after work uli dayon. di gani pa pix nga naay laki sa tapad kay hadlok maalaan sa ila mga bana.

----------


## KlaytoN

[IMG][/IMG]

biga in dubai.. just one of those days..

OFWs are not ignorant nor innocent of such happenings.. :Smiley: 

Sa abroad walay magbuot nimo, i can have like 3 to 4 married MILFs at any given time.. ayaw lang pud pahalata..

----------


## ceannix

Sus grabe nlng gyud ang morality issue sa atong mga kababayan sa lain nasud. Sa pinas pa grabe ang sakripisyo og ampo nga makatrabaho sa abroad para makadalit sa pamilya. Unya inig abot sa lain nasud, perting pagpakasala. By the way im at Dubai and 8 out of 10 pinays mohimo gyud og milagro.

----------


## krugs

tsk tsk tsk...

----------


## bizz_dakk

> sa ako nakita diri bai sa singapore ang mga pinay nga ingon ana mostly kanang mga domestic helpers. manguyab ug mga pana ug bangla diri. magkatag na sila sa lucky plaza kada sunday. kung maagi ko didto murag mauwaw jud ko moangkon nga pinoy ko kay mga banha kaau ug murag mga igat kaau.  pero ang mga pinay professionals diri di man ingon ana sad thankfully. mao tinuod depende sa social structure jud siguro.



i agree with the social structures.....pero dili sad tanan...but mostly

----------


## fleur_66

those who can't resist the temptation, but not all of them...

----------


## eslowrak

gipul-an na sila sa pinoy kay ang ubang pinoy mga marukoy kaayo sige lang kiyod dili na sila dad-on ug shopping ug kaon-kaon sa restaurant mao ni patol nalang sila sa mga arabo ug indiano kay bisan gamay sila sweldo pero tagbaw man pod sila ig sweldo ug ikaduha tagbaw pa jud sila sa kama kay ang indiano ug arabo dako,taas  ug gahi pa jud kaayo di sama sa ubang pinoy nga dagko tan awon kay gibutangan diay ug bolitas hapdos kuno kaayo igkahuman mao tagam mga pinay.

----------


## IPsuite

some of them naa na ingon ani oh
Philhealth: Over 2,000 Pinoy workers abroad infected with HIV | Pinoy Abroad | GMA News Online | The Go-To Site for Filipinos Everywhere

----------


## MoonGlow

wives should stay here with the children.. labi na katong mga gagmay pa.

----------


## sarge

correct! wives should watch over their kids and guide them til they grow old.





> wives should stay here with the children.. labi na katong mga gagmay pa.

----------


## hugaw

to TS

ask lang ko dha karun sa lugar kung asa man ka  :Smiley: 
tanan bang pinay nga naa dha kay muplay jud sa ubang team?
i mean tanan? wa ba kay kaila dha nga but an sad?  :Smiley:

----------


## joop

> gipul-an na sila sa pinoy kay ang ubang pinoy mga marukoy kaayo sige lang kiyod dili na sila dad-on ug shopping ug kaon-kaon sa restaurant mao ni patol nalang sila sa mga arabo ug indiano kay bisan gamay sila sweldo pero tagbaw man pod sila ig sweldo ug ikaduha tagbaw pa jud sila sa kama kay ang indiano ug arabo dako,taas  ug gahi pa jud kaayo di sama sa ubang pinoy nga dagko tan awon kay gibutangan diay ug bolitas hapdos kuno kaayo igkahuman mao tagam mga pinay.


tagbaw sad sila sa BAHO aning indiano ug arabo brod sa?
katawa-a nako ani oi!, maytag managhan mo brod

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i don't know a lot of female OFWs but those I know personally don't do that. But mga kauban nila, they do daw... as in, kato pa jud mga married ang mag cge agiv. pero let's not generalized k basin ang mga kaila sa friends ko mga sluts na to daan, diri pa lang sa pinas.

----------


## hugaw

> i don't know a lot of female OFWs but those I know personally don't do that. But mga kauban nila, they do daw... as in, kato pa jud mga married ang mag cge agiv. pero let's not generalized k basin ang mga kaila sa friends ko mga sluts na to daan, diri pa lang sa pinas.


OFW sad ka mam?..
imu mga kaila mam kay married sad na cla?..

----------


## Deadstring67

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> biga in dubai.. just one of those days..
> 
> OFWs are not ignorant nor innocent of such happenings..
> 
> Sa abroad walay magbuot nimo, i can have like 3 to 4 married MILFs at any given time.. ayaw lang pud pahalata..


haha.. katood jud kaau ko ani. atbang ra kaau ni sa amoa.

----------


## kulotzki

Stereotyping and hasty generalizations are actually the main topic of this thread. I mean, i know a lot of female OFW's that had stayed true to their original relationship partner. 


im just saying... it's not always true...

----------


## Pussifier

grabeha sad anang 9..9 out of 10. diin man sad ka nka kuha ani na stat?

----------


## hobie

bitaw.
asa man ka ana na survey or statistics bai?
its a very disturbing figure esp. sa mga people in relationship

if walay enough basis ni nga statement, like the figures stated,

i move to have this thread closed.

----------


## kulotzki

> bitaw.
> asa man ka ana na survey or statistics bai?
> its a very disturbing figure esp. sa mga people in relationship
> 
> if walay enough basis ni nga statement, like the figures stated,
> 
> i move to have this thread closed.



I agree... This is rather misleading...

----------


## teoding

"assumption is the mother of all screw-ups!"   - eugene lewis fordsworthe

----------


## masterbeat

> i agree with this. and sometimes the reason for this women is *I'm Sure Akong Bana Nangabit Sad Sa Pinas, Dili Ko Pa-algansi, ako sad*


mabaw ra ka-ayo na nga reason, unsa man pag tuo nila sa relationship? negosyo? ang root cause kasagaran ani nga istoryaha kay tungod sa mga tsismis ug pressure sa mga tao nga walay lain mabuhat sa ilang kinabuhi....you know much better siguro sa batasan sa imong partner, so why man mas mo hatag ka ug importansya sa istorya sa uban tao? we have certain instincts nga maka hibaw if ang ato partner nag binuang ba o wala...

----------


## brian joshua

may ra gyud wa midayun ako misis sa UAE as nurse...

ako gikahadlokan ang crime rate man unta, pero karon nausab haha

----------


## cool_romar

stop stereotyping. there may be a tendency but just tendency,

----------


## edoy

> correct! wives should watch over their kids and guide them til they grow old.


wive should have to look out before their kids while they are making kids for others...hehehe, mao pud ni ang scenario sa uban pero naa ra seguro sa 5 to 10 percent siguro... :Cheesy:

----------


## kiboy

uso naman na...

----------


## Intruder26

Wives gyud? Wana lay kwenta ang Husband? which is more prone and acceptable sa society pero ug wife na gani ang maka commit murag its a total Taboo... Salig lang way evidence or dili kamo ang mabuntis, duh!

----------


## weblizzer

haha paita ana sa... may pa mga bana nalang gud mangabroad. heeh

----------


## lingkwyz

murag Napakasakit kuya Eddie man ang trip ani.. hehe

DISAGREE. coz my wife's in KSA.. And I trust her.. period. ^^

----------


## burn777

Hahaha So true. This is rampant among cruise ships  :Smiley:  
puros minyo nag live in na sa isa ka cabin. 

ang uban minyo sad nag live in sad ug dalaga or ulitaw kay nag pa single2.

the best part..

inig end of contract sa partner... ang nahabilin kay searching nasad.

one encounter i had was, i had a crew mate nga naay bf onboard. puros ni sila married. nag live in nasad ni sa barko.  :Cheesy:  
hugs and kisses kaau ang duha kay mo uli naman ang girl.. 
same flight mi sa girl; singapore - manila. 

pag abot namo sa manila sugat dayon ang husband ug anak sa girl and they hugged each other like wa jud ni hug sa girl for months..

tsk3x ka ingnonon kaau ko sa husband.. pero "mind your own business" man lagi!  :Sad:

----------


## joop

Weder weder lang siguro ni pero dili ikalimod nahitabo jud ning sitwasyona.
Naa sad dire sa Shetland pero murag dili man mo bigay mga bayhana dili man gud mo inum
Basta ang ila istorya2x lang, hangtud abtan tunga gabie unya alkansi man ta ani mo tubay kay trabaho pa man pagka ugma?
Pero sa Scotland, aw naa jud bisdak ra ba bayhana,lol

----------


## miramax

> I agree... This is rather misleading...


 For the sake of argument, it's a common topic of discussion ra man unta ang nakasipyat gud kay ang 9.9 rating nga gepresentar sa TS which is unjustifiable.

----------


## scadk

ang mga asawa jud sa mga seaman dire sa pinas inig sampa sa laki murag nakawala sa hawla oi text dire tagay didto toot dire ugma toot gihapon blind tawn si bana. pero di pud tanan maihap pa pud sa tudlo nako sa akong ra pud ng mga kaila  :Cheesy:

----------


## yvonne6

^^kani common jud kaau ni, pero again, dili nato puede ingnon nga tanan. i know someone, cousin ni ex, mau gani to iya kay gf pa lang. nasakpan once, gi usban pa jud. ang kapaet,nikuyog pa jud niya d i to naa nay laing laki na d i. tsk tsk. napoy kauban sa akong dad sa barko, nakabalita ang bana nga nay kabit iyang asawa, pag uli niya, iyang gipasaylo ug gi patch up. pag larga balik sa laki, wala na makuntento ang asawa, i uli na jud ang kabit sa ilang balay, wala ka agwanta si bana, ni ambak sa dagat kay hapit mabuang. gi helicopter siya sa nearest nga hospital ug gi inject ug pampakalma. ang kapaet, wala mabantaye sa mga nurse, pag labay sa effect sa tambal, ni ambak sa bintana sa hospital, patay! daku ug insurance kay naka kontrata man. ang asawa kuno didtos opisina murag ga ngisi pa nagkuha sa claims sa insurance. lamiang galingon oi

----------


## Denia

just my opinion... its really not about the wives, or miski husbands... it goes both ways... i think dapat ang title ani nga Thread is "Your Partner may cheat on you if they go abroad, 9 out of 10." again my opinion lang  :Smiley:

----------


## yonnis1980

> just my opinion... its really not about the wives, or miski husbands... it goes both ways... i think dapat ang title ani nga Thread is "Your Partner may cheat on you if they go abroad, 9 out of 10." again my opinion lang


I have seen with my own eyes clear and wide open.. mas daghan pa mga husbands nga STRAIGHT..

----------


## Denia

> I have seen with my own eyes clear and wide open.. mas daghan pa mga husbands nga STRAIGHT..



Straight? you mean faithful?

----------


## yonnis1980

> Straight? you mean faithful?


yes.. by straight, i meant faithful.

at least, those i know of personally, in the countries that i have been to.




> Hahaha So true. This is rampant among cruise ships  
> puros minyo nag live in na sa isa ka cabin. 
> 
> 
> ang uban minyo sad nag live in sad ug dalaga or ulitaw kay nag pa single2.
> 
> 
> the best part..
> 
> ...


there was a time when i had access to communication eqpt, and i listened to all terrestrial traffic within reach, and those ROs aboard ships talk.. and i confirm this story too.. most ROs are usually mga bisaya, ug maminaw ra ko, with all the exciting details.. anha ra man usually sa "sentro" mag abot gud.  :Wave:

----------


## chinoVSnathan

depende rana sa tao. maski dli pa mo abroad basta bigaon wa nakay ma buhat ana

----------


## Denia

(this is just my opion) being honest... i think mas prone man siguro ang mga lalake.

----------


## s3thk

ayaw e generalized oi...dli tanan...bcn ikaw ?!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lord-lord-lord

> (this is just my opion) being honest... i think mas prone man siguro ang mga lalake.


agree mas prone ang laki pero d lang daun masakpan. hahaha!

----------


## sushikandi

Haha ka sexist ba ani uy! Asa man kuno ni nga study b nganu 9.9 man gyud

----------


## scadk

study ni sa mga istoryans na naa sa abroad ug dire ra sa pinas.

----------


## ado_densho

tsk. tsk... delete nlang oi..

----------


## yonnis1980

> Sa akong pag basa ani nga thread adunay ni santop sa akong pang huna-huna nga mga posibilidad nga mga drama mahitabo ani, opinion ra ni ako ha mga ka igso-onan...
> 
> 
> Sa mga Bana/ Lalaki :
> 
> 1. Sa mga naka basa nga bana murag mo bati ug ka hadlok, pag duda ug tingali ka lagot ug mga pag mahay, ngano ila ge pa enter ila mga asawa ani nga adbroad2. Imagina gud ang statistics, murag bacteria ba 99.9 % 
> 
> 2. Si mister mo sakripisyo na sa iyang oras ug magmata na ug kaadlawn iya e try ug dakop si misis kung tino-od ba jud ni pahuway na, 4 or 3 hours late baya ang middle east,iya tawagan basin ni rampa ug basin nag jamming2 na ug lain, so di na mahimutang si mister, tsk tsk ts.....mo gasto pajud ug kwarta para tawag.
> 
> ...


taym ra gud Denz, sa kalantip sa imong panahom, murag nakaila man ko pero dili lang ko sigurado.

daghang salamat sa imong tampo niining kutay nga may pagkasakit mokuhit sa kasingkasing sa mga bana, ug uyab nga nahibilin diri sa ato.

daghan motulisok ug mag usisa sa akong statistics, pero, ako ra kini nga kaugalingon nga panglantaw sa pipila nako ka tuig nga pagpaningpalad didto sa ubang kanasoran. lahi lang gyud kaayo ang mga panghitabo didto sa Tungang Silangan. sa mga mata ug bugan sa mga Indiano, Arabo, taga Afrika, ug uban pa, mubo ilang paglantaw sa mga Filipina nga ofw.

mao kini ang kamatuoran, ug gani, ang ubang mga istoryan nga OFW, nihatag man pud sa ilang panahom ug nagpaambit sa ilang mga nakita ug napaniid didto.

kanang imong giingon nga natuhog na.. pag ka kumon na mahitabo ilabi na ug may kaanyag ang atong Pilipinhong asawa nga nag OFW, nga daling makadani sa kaulag sa ubang kalalakihan sa ubang nasod.

kining akong kutay usa ka sakit nga kamatouran, ug dili ko si AMALAYER  :Cheesy:

----------


## ado_densho

> taym ra gud Denz, sa kalantip sa imong panahom, murag nakaila man ko pero dili lang ko sigurado.
> 
> daghang salamat sa imong tampo niining kutay nga may pagkasakit mokuhit sa kasingkasing sa mga bana, ug uyab nga nahibilin diri sa ato.
> 
> daghan motulisok ug mag usisa sa akong statistics, pero, ako ra kini nga kaugalingon nga panglantaw sa pipila nako ka tuig nga pagpaningpalad didto sa ubang kanasoran. lahi lang gyud kaayo ang mga panghitabo didto sa Tungang Silangan. sa mga mata ug bugan sa mga Indiano, Arabo, taga Afrika, ug uban pa, mubo ilang paglantaw sa mga Filipina nga ofw.
> 
> mao kini ang kamatuoran, ug gani, ang ubang mga istoryan nga OFW, nihatag man pud sa ilang panahom ug nagpaambit sa ilang mga nakita ug napaniid didto.
> 
> kanang imong giingon nga natuhog na.. pag ka kumon na mahitabo ilabi na ug may kaanyag ang atong Pilipinhong asawa nga nag OFW, nga daling makadani sa kaulag sa ubang kalalakihan sa ubang nasod.
> ...



nyahahah.....bow!

susama kanimo higalang yonnis1980 OFW pud ko nka saksi niining mga nahitabo sa ka-ulohan...nka witness pd ko ani...sakita ni nga lami...

sakit intawn sa mga nahabilin ug lami alang sa mga nag cgeg palami dha....

----------


## yonnis1980

> nyahahah.....bow!
> 
> susama kanimo higalang yonnis1980 OFW pud ko nka saksi niining mga nahitabo sa ka-ulohan...nka witness pd ko ani...sakita ni nga lami...
> 
> sakit intawn sa mga nahabilin ug lami alang sa mga nag cgeg palami dha....


higalang ado_densho, tingali, nakadungog ka adto balita nga nahitabo sa usa ka Indiano nga bana, nga sa iyang kamingaw sa iyang asawa nga ni abroad sa Tungang Silangan, nagpahungaw unta pinaagi sa paglantaw ug mga XXX movies. 

naunsa ba nga pagkabuanga, pagkasakit nga dili matukib ug way sama, kay sa usa ka salida nga iyang gilantaw, ang iya man nga asawa ang bida nga diha sa video kauban sa usa ka arabo...hubo ug way pagduhaduha sa ilang gibuhat  nga pagtagay sa lawasnong dugos sa himaya.

ang banang Indiano, intawon, naghikog samtang ang asawa, nagpadayon sa pagtampisaw sa lunangan sa mainit nga kama sa Arabo.

----------


## mj.pocholo

Ah! dli cguro tanan oi, depende pud cguro sa mga ofw if magpada jud sila or naay uban nga mga ofw mo unay ug gal-gal mao magpatira nlang.

----------


## joop

ug ako nahimoot pag-ayo sa mga pulong gipang bat-bat niining atong mga kaigso-unan dinhi sa istorya
daw mo lantik sa akong isipan ang kagahapon diin kada ala una sa palis, ako usahay maminaw sa drama ginasibya
sa kahanginan pinaagi sa radyo ug sa susamang laglom pinulungan ako nasinati ug wala damha dinhi lang
diay sa istorya nako usab makaplagan.

sa mga bana/asawa undanga na inyo pagka linlang nianang ginadiling bugnong lawasnun diin ang epekto pagkadaot ug
pagkahitumpawak sa lungag sa impyerno ky kana usa ka salang bug-at nga angay pagabasulan.

lol

----------


## i_the_mighty

haha kung akong basehan akong mga roommates. silang 3(2 minyo,1 dalaga) out of 4 ka bae, kung magluto kay naa man ka-istorya sa mobile mag-iningles. hehe wa man ko paki kung naa silay laing court gi-dulaan, basta di lang na nila pasudlon ilang mga kauyaban sa among flat payts ra.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> haha kung akong basehan akong mga roommates. silang 3(2 minyo,1 dalaga) out of 4 ka bae, kung magluto kay naa man ka-istorya sa mobile mag-iningles. hehe wa man ko paki kung naa silay laing court gi-dulaan, basta di lang na nila pasudlon ilang mga kauyaban sa among flat payts ra.


o di ba boss mighty? ilhan na kaayo no nga di gyud mawad an ang mga kabayan nato ? bantayi boss ha nga di pasudlon sa flat nimo ang mga uyab nila nga ibang lahi... :smiley:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mao nang rason nga akong uyab pag college, gusto siya mo abroad... ako jud ge  buwagan... eheheh!

Bitaw pod... naa koy nadunggan mga asawa nga nilarga sa gawas, naka duwa2x jud ug lain didto, whether lain nga lahi or pinoy ra gehapon.

Dili man pod tanan nuon...  :smiley:  Aw ambot lang pod, mao nang ge ingon ni Kurt Kubain "Oh well, whatever.. Nevermind"  :smiley:

----------


## i_the_mighty

> o di ba boss mighty? ilhan na kaayo no nga di gyud mawad an ang mga kabayan nato ? bantayi boss ha nga di pasudlon sa flat nimo ang mga uyab nila nga ibang lahi...


haha gipasidanan na nako daan boss nga di magpasulod og bisita nga laing lahi. ok ra og mga kabayan ra sad. 

usa pa, kaning mga dalaga pud ra ba dinhi kay magpa-arte2 og pansinon sa mga kabayan nga gikan sa mga kampo. pero og mga bangla na gani magpa-duding, mag-kilig2 dayon.

----------


## lhorenzoo

mao lagi boss, mao ni mga kabayan nato mag inarte lagi dayun . sikat na ilang paminaw boss basta ibang lahi ang magpakilig nila .  :smiley:

----------


## kuyabog

apil na man gyud tingali ni sa mga lamas sa bag-ong panahon.

motilaw pud ang atong mga Filipina ug laing chorizo oi..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

... Ako ni ge confirm jud.

Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.

Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...  :cheesy:

----------


## kuyabog

> ... Ako ni ge confirm jud.
> 
> Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.
> 
> Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...


Awa ra, gi confirm na gyud. 

Gineer baya na si ScottBernard.. kasabot kaayo na unsay "statistic"..este.. tiktik..

Ang Pinay OFW, sadly, mas matinik pa kaysa Pinoy OFW.. lisod tuohan. pero sulay mo ug puyo sa Middle East ug at least fifteen years..you will see the big picture told in this thread.

----------


## alter-ego

that's just based on your experience TS..ayaw i-generalize kay ato pud baya na mga kababayan.

----------


## rickflag

> ... Ako ni ge confirm jud.
> 
> Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.
> 
> Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...


basta wala lay hilakay ug pakilouy sa bana kung buwagan na. kadaghan sad uroy mga bata diri sa atoa ug mga guapa pa. hehehe.

----------


## Renzoids

> ... Ako ni ge confirm jud.
> 
> Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.
> 
> Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...


haha... ahaka ani gud! ok ra if kwarta lng ang gi-apas sa babay!
pero pag-ingon na nga dagko pa jud ug bunal, patay! luoya sa bana dri sa pinas oi!  :2funny:

----------


## Jefr0x

> ... Ako ni ge confirm jud.
> 
> Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.
> 
> Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...


hastang boanga dili nalang jud ko mosugot oi if ako asawa mo abroad kay padalhan man toud ka ug daghang kwarta pero magduda pud ka basin imo asawa nag sige nag kaon ug dagkong hotdog.. nyahahha

----------


## Scott Bernard

Basta na pul-an na gani ka sa imong asawa, pa trabaho-a nalang ug Saudi.

Wala pakay gasto ug annulment, mag dawatan paka ug kwarta kada buwan, unya libre naka makig disco2x sa mga batan-on... nyahahaha!

----------


## rickflag

kadaut aning ubang babae, mag una una ug binuang. unyag baslan na minatay maau. naa koy nailhan seaman ang bana. daku ug rank so daku pod sueldo. ang wife ga binuang. gibuwagan pa bitaw sa bana. dayon hilak hilak. gukod gukod. wa na jud siya pansina. ang bana karon naa nay kapuyo, student pa. sexy ug guapa. how's that for revenge. hehehe.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Basta na pul-an na gani ka sa imong asawa, pa trabaho-a nalang ug Saudi.
> 
> Wala pakay gasto ug annulment, mag dawatan paka ug kwarta kada buwan, unya libre naka makig disco2x sa mga batan-on... nyahahaha!



siawa nimo boss uy . in some cases , naa sad baya asawa na mga tarong ba pero ma overshadow lagi aning daghan kaayo nato nga mga kababayen an nga nanarbaho sa laing nasod , pagka daghan kaayong mga laki nga ibang lahi gud nga pinay gyud ang ilang diskartean kay in most cases gud ila mga amigo mostorya man gud na nila kong unsa gibuhat nga nakauyab og pinay ,mao na tagaan og cellphone ,mao na pinaka common, unya kuha kuhaon sa trabaho ischoolbus nila ba , ang pinay sad tawn , proud na kaayo nga gikuha og awto awww,sakay na lang..hilig gyud og free pass ning atong mga kababayan sad to say ,hilig og libre.

----------


## Dorothea

@lhorenzoo -- unya kaning mga pinay sa Mid East nga mag uyab ug mga Arabo or Indians, dili diay sila kasukaon sa b.o.?

----------


## lhorenzoo

ambot ana nila , makaya ra man siguro nila or dili sila muginhawa siguro , moutong lang.

----------


## apolinario

naa koy barkada dalaga pa pag adtong middle east,. Pag balik niya, mabdos na..  :Smiley:

----------


## i_the_mighty

> @lhorenzoo -- unya kaning mga pinay sa Mid East nga mag uyab ug mga Arabo or Indians, dili diay sila kasukaon sa b.o.?


kuan, kanang apil na sa ila skillset hahahaha




> ambot ana nila , makaya ra man siguro nila or dili sila muginhawa siguro , moutong lang.


lupig pa ang mga deep sea divers boss haha.

bitaw naa man mga tarong. grabe lang jud maghimog banha ning mga magbinuang.

----------


## lhorenzoo

murag na ubay ubay na ning mga kababayen an boss mighty ,mas lupig pa ang laki nato na mga kababayan.

----------


## wire

...mao nay giingon nga na-igo sa pana...





> naa koy barkada dalaga pa pag adtong middle east,. Pag balik niya, mabdos na..

----------


## lhorenzoo

kabaw na man na sila na alkansi ang pinay og mamabdos kay mao may mapriso mao tira pasagad lang nang mga tawhana.

----------


## myLADY

kaluoy sad ug mao na ilang tan-aw. Pero depende ra jd na. dli tanan.

----------


## lhorenzoo

pero infairness , ang mga pinay sad nga mga kabayan kay murag ganahan man sad magpaliwat kay para kuno magwapo ila anak o ma gwapa pwede na iartista . mao na man na ang hunahuna ron mostly suma sa akong nakita diri sa gitnang silangan .

----------


## i_the_mighty

Dili raba adultery ilang kaso ana dinhi, kundi prostitution.

----------


## kuyabog

> Dili raba adultery ilang kaso ana dinhi, kundi prostitution.


that is a huge IF.. if naay kaso.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Dili raba adultery ilang kaso ana dinhi, kundi prostitution.


sakto gyud boss mighty , mao gani kabaw na nang mga manirahay diri sa gitnang silangan ana mao nga tira pasagad na sila basta pinay . ang pinay sad tawn ignorante kaayo or inlove awww, way mahimo sunod sunod sa gusto .

----------


## kuyabog

> pero infairness , ang mga pinay sad nga mga kabayan kay murag ganahan man sad magpaliwat kay para kuno magwapo ila anak o ma gwapa pwede na iartista . mao na man na ang hunahuna ron mostly suma sa akong nakita diri sa gitnang silangan .


this is a sad fact gyud.

naa koy kaila, minyo ni sya diris ato

pag uli niya gikan abu dhabi.. mabdos na.. 

pagkagwapo sa bata oi..

ang iyang bana tawon.. cge na lang huboghubog

di tingali maantos maglantaw sa batang gwapo

nga naa sa ilaha

----------


## lhorenzoo

mayraba tanang bata nga "proudukto" ani mga kababayen an nato na nanimpad nga mahimong artista tanan . hunahuna lay gadako ba .

----------


## kuyabog

mayta kung indian kay usahay matsambahan ug brayt ang utok sa bata

pero kung arabo.. delikado..

not being a racist here.. just being an observant ofw.

----------


## lhorenzoo

hehehehe, sakto sad na imong obserbasyon boss ..

----------


## skeptic_rob

i think dli raman uban nationalities even pinoy to pinoy as long lang nag ka sinabot then maka kwarta ...

----------


## kuyabog

> i think dli raman uban nationalities even pinoy to pinoy as long lang nag ka sinabot then maka kwarta ...


dili man tanan didto boss rob, involved ang money nga murag burikat. more on pleasure trip ra jud ang uban gani.

----------


## lhorenzoo

you are right on the money napud boss kuyabog

----------


## kuyabog

^^boss enzoo.. nalata na tas tungang sidlakan baya.. obserbar lang ta ani sa atong palibot  :wink: 

labi na ug nindot ta ug oakley..  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss kuyabog , mao lagi ,didto pa ko sa Qatar ten years ago , i already saw og unsa gyud ang sitwasyon . 

ot: asa na oakley boss ?  :smiley:

----------


## kuyabog

ot: aw, abi nako oakley straightjacket na imo suot sa imo ava boss  :wink: 

surprisa gani ko sa qatar kay open kaayo mag overnight didto sa beaches. pwede pud mag short time sa hotels, tag 4000QR lang nuon heheh...

didto sa kuwait, dili man pwede kay naa man nightly patrols ang kuwait navy.

----------


## skeptic_rob

> dili man tanan didto boss rob, involved ang money nga murag burikat. more on pleasure trip ra jud ang uban gani.


base ako obserbaran dinhi dubai 3 months paman ko dinhi ako na bantayan mag unay man isig ka pinoy sad labi na dako sweldo ang laki or babae isig gamitay lang.pero tinuod na inyu ingun gwapa ang babae pero pana paris then ma arte ug sosyal dating babae daghan na dinhi  nasad oi...

oh na ko ka roomate gikan cya abu dabi sakto gud na inyu ingun nga gara kaayo cya pa mo free pagkaon namo kay nag salig sa iyang local nga partner ug na sad ko na ilhan nga kabayan dinhi na kabet sya ibang lahi tungod kay for 15 yrs daw ila sama sa iyang bana g pul-an daw cya..

----------


## lhorenzoo

naa diay ka diri sa dubai boss rob? first time nimo ? kana mga babaye na kabayan nato.nabaghuan ra na sila boss . dghan pa kaayo ka mamatikdan diri boss ,tan aw lang sa imong palibot..


note;boss kuyabog, oakley x squared ni boss. tiniguman kay nawa akong usa ani last year...bunga sa paningkamot ni boss...

----------


## kuyabog

> base ako obserbaran dinhi dubai 3 months paman ko dinhi ako na bantayan mag unay man isig ka pinoy sad labi na dako sweldo ang laki or babae isig gamitay lang.pero tinuod na inyu ingun gwapa ang babae pero pana paris then ma arte ug sosyal dating babae daghan na dinhi  nasad oi...
> 
> oh na ko ka roomate gikan cya abu dabi sakto gud na inyu ingun nga gara kaayo cya pa mo free pagkaon namo kay nag salig sa iyang local nga partner ug na sad ko na ilhan nga kabayan dinhi na kabet sya ibang lahi tungod kay for 15 yrs daw ila sama sa iyang bana g pul-an daw cya..


Ingon ang confirmation sa ubang fellow OFW nga Istoryans pud nga kuntrahon sa uban diha, makita man nimo sa mga posts btaw.. mangutana pa kung asa gikan ang statistics.

Ang atong mga Pinay nag OFW, mas ngilngig pa tirada ang diri sa Middle East kumpara sa mga lalaki... labi na kato mejo may hitsura. "Enjoy life, for life is short" mao na ila motto". Alibi ra ng mubiya ug pamilya kay muabrod, sakripisyo kunohay.. pero .. ambot lang. Sakit pero, that is the sad reality. 

OT: na resolve na to imo issue sa imo other thread boss Rob?

@ boss enzoo: oakley jud lagi.. pila na sa deira boss?

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss kuyabog,


tinuod gyud na boss imong obserbasyon , kita kay dugay na kaayo tang pang abroad ani , kabaw na ta unsa ang mga taras ana atong mga kabayan na pinay mostly gyud diri sa middle east mao gyud na mahitabo. .. ang barkada sa akong kauban sauna sa flat na baye kay nabuntis og syriano kay mao lagi na inlove siya unya nasud sa laang nga pakaslan, asa bay pakaslan nga sa pagkabaw na buntis sya , gusto man ipakuha ang bata unya papaulion siya sa pinas . iya gyud tawn gipakuha ang bata unya karon tua na sa abu dhabi sige og kuyog sa syriano in love lagi kuno .. naunsa na kaha to ron, wa na may balita. 

ot: boss kuyabog tag 1,450 AED man ni sa deira boss . di lagi same ang presyo mga optical shops .sa malls mahal kaayo boss tag 1,800 AED usahay abot pa og 2 thousand dirhams.

----------


## Inbesebul

babae o lalaki, abroad o dili. parihas rana kung magb*g@ na! hilom lang kaayo kung laki kung mag binuang pero kung babae dakung issue. 

Pinas o Abroad mao nana karon. gamay nalang kaayo ang dili bigaon aning kalibutana! mao bitaw daghan broken family tungod aning mga bisyo sa babae og laki na way huna2-a kung naa na sa kalangitan! Uggrr maayo unta maabot dayon ang GABA!

----------


## skeptic_rob

> Ingon ang confirmation sa ubang fellow OFW nga Istoryans pud nga kuntrahon sa uban diha, makita man nimo sa mga posts btaw.. mangutana pa kung asa gikan ang statistics.
> 
> Ang atong mga Pinay nag OFW, mas ngilngig pa tirada ang diri sa Middle East kumpara sa mga lalaki... labi na kato mejo may hitsura. "Enjoy life, for life is short" mao na ila motto". Alibi ra ng mubiya ug pamilya kay muabrod, sakripisyo kunohay.. pero .. ambot lang. Sakit pero, that is the sad reality. 
> 
> OT: na resolve na to imo issue sa imo other thread boss Rob?
> 
> @ boss enzoo: oakley jud lagi.. pila na sa deira boss?


resolve naman boss hatag lang ko 2nd chance pero if ako na gud mismo maka witness sa ako partner dinhi wla daghan saba ngita sad lain...para patas..

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss rob, naa pud diay ka diri dubai boss ? wa ko kabantay ana imo sitwasyon boss da. hope naresolve man og unsa man gani na siya .

----------


## skeptic_rob

ubay2x sad di ai ta dinhi istorya sa dubai

----------


## domzgnrlover86

sa magpadala rapud nas temtasyun...

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


Bro asa ni dapita nga country? i think something to do with the income, may pera na sa sideline, lamian pa. oh ah!! san kapa!!

----------


## sandman2c

The sad truth. I discover that majority of women working here in Singapore's night clubs are pinays.

----------


## sandman2c

> I disagree. 
> The possibility of this happening depends on the job status, professionalism, and culture of the people around her. 
> Probably this is very common among PH women employed as DH to middle eastern coutries (considering these bosses who they work for offer them double pay if they allow to sleep with them, or offer these women Vacation leaves with pay). But I have known a lot married Pinays working in western countries like US, Canada who are very family-oriented, working 48-56 hours a week, "Skypes" with their husband 2 hours a day, and goes to grocery or shopping. This is their routine, very busy, no time for foul plays. Filipinas are not sluts, they are one of the most professional and respected minorities in the US.


I agree with you.

----------


## mj.pocholo

Murag dli pud tanan ts oi, kay kasagaran pud akong nadunggan dli labi na naanay mga anak, aw bcin sa taw jud pud na ts kana kung eresponsable nga pagka.inahan...

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

> The sad truth. I discover that majority of women working here in Singapore's night clubs are pinays.


kabalo baka nga minyo sila?

----------


## i_the_mighty

Regarding sa mga laki nga pinoy (guwang) with bae pinay (daga/minyo), naa na daghan sa simbahan haha. Ang wali sa pari diha sa Dubai puros ra kabit2 ang topic. Musabay sad raba na silag katawa.  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss mighty maypa ka da sige ka simba .. :smiley:  ana gyud boss .. salute ko nimo .bantayi na mga boarders nimo na minyo ha.hehehe.

----------


## burn777

I totally agree!

when i was onboard a cruise ship, naa ko mga crewmates puros mga minyo, nag live-in na sa cabin nila..  :Smiley: 

and here in Doha, Qatar... even the other nationalities would say nga ang Pinay nawng ug kwarta. mokuyog ug bisan kinsa nga foreigner kay nagtoo nga mahayahay  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

boss burn ,same man gyud ta og obserbasyon . nya mostly sad akong mga kauban sad na mga baye sauna mao sad . infairness ,naa sad gyuy lucky na natsambahan sad pero ibutang lang nato sa 10 ka buok kauban nako na baye , duha ra gyud maingon nga naswertehan.

----------


## kuyabog

National Day sa Qatar.... daghan na pud mahitabo nga misteryo ani... :Cheesy:

----------


## skeptic_rob

uso dinhi dubai mismatch style as long lang na ai kwarta ayos na ang  girl cge na pa cute2x. na sad uban dinhi murag asa party adtohan ...party ra di ai sa inum human adto sa room nga wla maka samok labi na dayoff or holiday mao ampay sa mga pinoy dinhi inum..na man gud misteryo ika human inum change direction bisag unsa ka buotan..

----------


## skeptic_rob

ako na bantayan sad dinhi ako roomate mga liberated ang girl dli conservative party all night long basta inum storyahan agressive kaayo ..flirt storyahan labaw pa basta gwapo ka or na ai kwarta bahala na bati nawong basta kwarta lang..pero nindot ka puyo satwa kay partition nila kortina lang ang partition sa double deck no wounder y gud mga liwa ang babae or laki nga ofw ..no privacy gud then tental gud kung kamo lang duha ma bilin labi na chicks ma bilin

----------


## lhorenzoo

> ako na bantayan sad dinhi ako roomate mga liberated ang girl dli conservative party all night long basta inum storyahan agressive kaayo ..flirt storyahan labaw pa basta gwapo ka or na ai kwarta bahala na bati nawong basta kwarta lang..pero nindot ka puyo satwa kay partition nila kortina lang ang partition sa double deck no wounder y gud mga liwa ang babae or laki nga ofw ..no privacy gud then tental gud kung kamo lang duha ma bilin labi na chicks ma bilin



boss, sa satwa diay ka puyo ? mao sad na diri sa akong flat boss, mao bitaw na akong nabantayan mostly gyud sa mga babaye diri sa middle east ,mura man mas sungayan pa sila sa mga lalaki .

----------


## kuyabog

> boss, sa satwa diay ka puyo ? mao sad na diri sa akong flat boss, mao bitaw na akong nabantayan mostly gyud sa mga babaye diri sa middle east ,mura man mas sungayan pa sila sa mga lalaki .


matud pas akong electrician nga pampangueo.. mas matino tayong mga lalaki na ofw keysa babae pag dating sa Knt0tan.. pranka lagi kaayo kay older to nako baya.

----------


## tele9

kakuyaw nga stats ani wui!  
 :Sad:

----------


## fratbaxxx

strongly disagree!!!!

----------


## fratbaxxx

kuyawa gd dha satwa...

----------


## Mr_Chips

hahaha karun pako anah dah

----------


## fratbaxxx

mao lge... kuyawa lge ani

----------


## vahnhelsing

taas ra kaayo ni uy...

tabla raman niingon nga dili kasaligan ang moadto ug gawas...

----------


## fratbaxxx

mao jud hahah

----------


## mudskipper77

> taas ra kaayo ni uy...
> 
> tabla raman niingon nga dili kasaligan ang moadto ug gawas...


sad to say bro pero mao na gyud ni ilang stereotype sa mga muabroad which is dli man
gyud pud tanan.

----------


## apolinario

One of my friend nibalik gikan abroad somewhere in middle east.. Dalaga pa ni siya, one time ni-confess siya sa akoa na naa sya STD. Nakuha niya sa mga iyahang mga nauyab did2.. So dili ra sa mga naay asawa applicable inani nga situation..

----------


## jeee

> One of my friend nibalik gikan abroad somewhere in middle east.. Dalaga pa ni siya, one time ni-confess siya sa akoa na naa sya STD. Nakuha niya sa mga iyahang mga nauyab did2.. So dili ra sa mga naay asawa applicable inani nga situation..


WEW... mga jud, means more than 1...

----------


## s3thk

bsat biga on im wife

----------


## ad_dur

dili sad siguro tanan oi .. pero agree ko na naa jud mga wifes na dili ka pug-ngan ang katol. My friend who worked in Dubai told me that mga Pinoy pud daw did2 whether single or married ga unay2x ra man pud daw. He himself being single also had some intimate relationship with married Pinays their ...

He even discouraged me to go there.

----------


## farmboy

> dili sad siguro tanan oi .. pero agree ko na naa jud mga wifes na dili ka pug-ngan ang katol. My friend who worked in Dubai told me that mga Pinoy pud daw did2 whether single or married ga unay2x ra man pud daw. He himself being single also had some intimate relationship with married Pinays their ...
> 
> He even discouraged me to go there.


mga OFWs ray makasabot ani..

----------


## lhorenzoo

Have seen it all... confirmed....

----------


## farmboy

> Have seen it all... confirmed....


observant pud diay ka boss  :wink:

----------


## fratbaxxx

dli sad cguro tanan oii...

----------


## maxwell80

Dili man pod tanan, pero kasagaran jud. Dali ra jud matintal ang babae labi na ang mga kauban nila o amiga nga nagduwa na ug lain team aw musonod pod dayon. Ofw pod ko sauna.

----------


## skeptic_rob

Ikaw ba tanaw free live show sa usa ka kwarto or maka dungog lami na tingog dli ba kaha ka ma suya

----------


## wire

...bitaw bitaw sakto ni si skeptic_rob. kasulay sad ko ani during my first time ari sa SG, layo kaaU ko sa akong gf, 1 month dili madala oi kay pikas kwarto nko naay mag-cge ug ungol abi ko ug irong buang... sus kay akong gipaminaw sa bong2x akong gi-dikit akong dunggan jud, confirmed! *ga-itoy2x*! _"ahhhh! dili ni madala nkung magcge ug ing-ani!"_, kaingon ko. Bunal sad ko kajut sa CR oi.. hehhe! Awww! akong pama-agi arun dili ko mingawon nah kay nanguyab ko ug lain ari sg. hehehe! awww! permi bunal oi dili na permi ga-imagine nya gamit ug kamot kung dili tinood na jud hahahaa!

----------


## fratbaxxx

hahahahha kuyawa gd bro.....

----------


## Nesjo_ha

> ...bitaw bitaw sakto ni si skeptic_rob. kasulay sad ko ani during my first time ari sa SG, layo kaaU ko sa akong gf, 1 month dili madala oi kay pikas kwarto nko naay mag-cge ug ungol abi ko ug irong buang... sus kay akong gipaminaw sa bong2x akong gi-dikit akong dunggan jud, confirmed! *ga-itoy2x*! _"ahhhh! dili ni madala nkung magcge ug ing-ani!"_, kaingon ko. Bunal sad ko kajut sa CR oi.. hehhe! Awww! akong pama-agi arun dili ko mingawon nah kay nanguyab ko ug lain ari sg. hehehe! awww! permi bunal oi dili na permi ga-imagine nya gamit ug kamot kung dili tinood na jud hahahaa!


Haha.mao nay sakto. Bunal jud. Sila ray kamao!haha.

----------


## fratbaxxx

hahahahah bunal diri bunal ngad2 bro??

----------


## reeses

> Disagree... i think this is just a myth!


This is not a myth, Depende rgud na sa tao bro,  :Smiley:  Kung mag inamaw gud..

----------


## fratbaxxx

mao jud... sa taw rman jud na bro oi!!!!!!!!

----------


## fratbaxxx

nsay ma comment nnyo ani bro para mabuhi

----------


## johnjob

bantog ra ang cousin sa akoa asawa kara-kara jud adto sa dubai muapas sa iya misis maski walay klarong papeles mao d i hinungdan...hehehehe

----------


## fratbaxxx

hahah mao jud bro...... kuyawan lng ta

----------


## johnrandy

not true to all, unfair statement to those who stayed faithful but we really can't deny the fact that there are plenty of wives who do play also ...

----------


## goodasdead

> ...bitaw bitaw sakto ni si skeptic_rob. kasulay sad ko ani during my first time ari sa SG, layo kaaU ko sa akong gf, 1 month dili madala oi kay pikas kwarto nko naay mag-cge ug ungol abi ko ug irong buang... sus kay akong gipaminaw sa bong2x akong gi-dikit akong dunggan jud, confirmed! *ga-itoy2x*! _"ahhhh! dili ni madala nkung magcge ug ing-ani!"_, kaingon ko. Bunal sad ko kajut sa CR oi.. hehhe! Awww! akong pama-agi arun dili ko mingawon nah kay nanguyab ko ug lain ari sg. hehehe! awww! permi bunal oi dili na permi ga-imagine nya gamit ug kamot kung dili tinood na jud hahahaa!


 base sa experience ni ts motoo ko ani mapangita gyud

----------


## fratbaxxx

kuyawaaaaaaa na gud ani

----------


## dhemps

Dili sad siguro most of the women.... i mean dili tanan muangkon nga tigdula ug laing team...

----------


## joop

haskang buenga diay nagbinunalay na diay ni dinhing dapita,lol

----------


## fratbaxxx

ka kuyawa bya aningv styla gd

----------


## fratbaxxx

nsay opinioins mga bros... kay kuyawa na ani dah

----------


## yonnis1980

> nsay opinioins mga bros... kay kuyawa na ani dah


murag affected lageh ka ani bai noh?

"kuyaw" is your favorite word? balik2x ra man gud imong posts.

----------


## fratbaxxx

uu bro! kay kuyawan ta ana gd! mga taw bro ug aqng mga barkada nga suod nkau nq nanglarga na bya.. nya ilang mga partners kay nangabilin buh!!! IKaw Bro paghimo sad dha ug favorite word nmo dha para naa sad kay imoha buh...

----------


## joop

Aw bahin aning panghitabo-a ako sa akong kaugalingon maka ingun nga tinuod, kay dili lamang sa usa ka lugar nahitabo diin akong namatikdan ug nalantawan ang maong kaguliyang nga maoy gamot sa ginadiling panagbingkil diha sa undanung panginahanglan.,lol Naa man tuod matinud-anun pero sa akong panaghap mas daghan gayud ang nagbuhat sa maong kalapasan!

----------


## kuyabog

> Aw bahin aning panghitabo-a ako sa akong kaugalingon maka ingun nga tinuod, kay dili lamang sa usa ka lugar nahitabo diin akong namatikdan ug nalantawan ang maong kaguliyang nga maoy gamot sa ginadiling panagbingkil diha sa undanung panginahanglan.,lol Naa man tuod matinud-anun pero sa akong panaghap mas daghan gayud ang nagbuhat sa maong kalapasan!


saunz... mao man gud trending karon.. labi na diri sa Middle East

----------


## wenlove24

Very Prejudiced..... Even if true, capitalizing on this subject doesn't help anyone to become better.....

----------


## fratbaxxx

dli rman jud cguro sa MIddle easr bro... sa tanan lugar ing.ana njud ang uso oi!

----------


## kuyabog

> dli rman jud cguro sa MIddle easr bro... sa tanan lugar ing.ana njud ang uso oi!


I have been to Kuwait.. .. and I find this observation to be... true..

sa Europe ug ubang First World countries... normal na man sa ilaha ang ingon ani gud.... uso pa man gani ang mga swinger clubs.

----------


## quiboy

btaw mgdpende rmn jd cguro na sa grl,,f gsto pd nya,,,

----------


## pohpay

depende ra sad na's ba-e ui, dili baya tanan.

----------


## kuyabog

> depende ra sad na's ba-e ui, dili baya tanan.


di tanan.. just 9 out of 10 ...  :Cheesy:

----------


## fratbaxxx

dpende rjud... pero kung mgapdala sa tintal ahww mao njud nah

----------


## crocodile

mao nag gi ingon na girls have to eat  :Smiley:

----------


## fratbaxxx

hahahah nsa may i eat nila bro :Huh:

----------


## Passport

> hahahah nsa may i eat nila bro


imo gibantayan ni nga thread bai?

----------


## fratbaxxx

> imo gibantayan ni nga thread bai?


nsa gbantayan bai buh??

----------


## joop

di nalang jud tugtan ug langyaw, mag antos  sa bulanghoy ug nagkadaiyang lagutmon utanan ug klasi2x sagbot dayun subakan ug ginamos o buwad ba kaha ang importante magmalinawon ug puno sa gugma ang pagpamuyo,lol

----------


## Passport

> dpende rjud... pero kung mgapdala sa tintal ahww mao njud nah





> hahahah nsa may i eat nila bro





> nsay opinioins mga bros... kay kuyawa na ani dah





> uu bro! kay kuyawan ta ana gd! mga taw bro ug aqng mga barkada nga suod nkau nq nanglarga na bya.. nya ilang mga partners kay nangabilin buh!!! IKaw Bro paghimo sad dha ug favorite word nmo dha para naa sad kay imoha buh...





> dli rman jud cguro sa MIddle easr bro... sa tanan lugar ing.ana njud ang uso oi!





> mao jud... sa taw rman jud na bro oi!!!!!!!!





> nsay ma comment nnyo ani bro para mabuhi





> hahah mao jud bro...... kuyawan lng ta





> kuyawaaaaaaa na gud ani





> ka kuyawa bya aningv styla gd





> dli sad cguro tanan oii...





> hahahahah bunal diri bunal ngad2 bro??





> nsa gbantayan bai buh??


--- ^^^^^ awa ra gud na imo posts.... ikaw gwardya ani nga thread?

----------


## fratbaxxx

mao nay klarong istoryan bro,, lingaw mn q sa thread... ngano mn? nagselos ka hahah cge lng ikaw nya aqng gwardyahan. da pa pik2 bai...

----------


## charleslj

Kakuyaw ba gd sa ilang pananaw....tskk...tskkk...

----------


## skeptic_rob

according to my friend tambal daw sa pagka boring .pero most of it mga single or ma minyu mag live-in2x sa didto mintras wala pa ni abot si bana ug aswa sa pinas..

----------


## Passport

> mao nay klarong istoryan bro,, lingaw mn q sa thread... ngano mn? nagselos ka hahah cge lng ikaw nya aqng gwardyahan. da pa pik2 bai...


wa man ko nagselos bro.. lingaw man pud ko sa thread nga shocking..  :Cheesy:

----------


## fratbaxxx

@passport: ahww mao buh brooo heheheheh SHOCKING!?

----------


## yobubz

dili cguro tanan oi kay ang uban pinoy man ang gusto ,, toinkzz hehe peace ...  :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

> @passport: ahww mao buh brooo heheheheh SHOCKING!?


aw, dili na shocking.. normal ra diay  :Cheesy:

----------


## NAN_WEN

...depende raman na sa tao gyud!! if sincere kas imung partner....but mostly cguro kanang mga nadala ug ingana.. kai wa ka antos sa ka mingaw heheheh ^___^

----------


## bboxcebu

maayo ni buhatan ug research. para data basis gyud.

----------


## vahnhelsing

ayaw intawn... :Cheesy:  lisora na noon mogawas ani.. hahaha

----------


## Passport

> maayo ni buhatan ug research. para data basis gyud.


kung mag OFW ka sa Middle East.. makita nimo sa imong duha ka eyes.. as what boss lhorenz said.. pls backread lang bai

----------


## skeptic_rob

tinuod na home of kabits and fling2x na lugara..tambal daw ka mingaw mostly ila rason.

----------


## Passport

boss rob, di ba naa ka sa dubai? naka observe pud ka ani?

----------


## GALLAN

tsk tsk di maayo...

----------


## joop

kadugayan tigum ug tubig sa balde ma puno kini ug mo apaw.

sama ra usab sa usa ka babae, sa kadugayan dili  mabombahan lagmit kini mo dagayday ug mangita'g kapa-ingnan ug ang swerting maligno mao unya magpahimulos niini....,lol

----------


## Passport

> kadugayan tigum ug tubig sa balde ma puno kini ug mo apaw.
> 
> sama ra usab sa usa ka babae, sa kadugayan dili  mabombahan lagmit kini mo dagayday ug mangita'g kapa-ingnan ug ang swerting maligno mao unya magpahimulos niini....,lol


lol .... swerteng maligno jud boss?  :Cheesy:

----------


## vladmire

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


depende pud ts.. hehehe... kanang statistics nimo, murag middle east rana.. hehhee.. ang sa SG ka 50/50,,, ang kasagaran maid, mga uyab indiano... while ang mga uban, mga pinoy ra pud, panagsa ug gamay rapud ako nailhan na nagduwa ug kayo na minyo na(babae)

----------


## Passport

> depende pud ts.. hehehe... kanang statistics nimo, murag middle east rana.. hehhee.. ang sa SG ka 50/50,,, ang kasagaran maid, mga uyab indiano... while ang mga uban, mga pinoy ra pud, panagsa ug gamay rapud ako nailhan na nagduwa ug kayo na minyo na(babae)


lami kaha ang indiano bro?

----------


## joop

> lol .... swerteng maligno jud boss?


sulayi langyaw boss dayun pahipi lang sa kilid ba, hulat duna manguhit,lol

----------


## vahnhelsing

mokatol kay naa man sad magcge padungog dungog ug manintal..
dili ka mada ana? permihan ka ug padungog ug palami..
mao ni giingnon nga naghuwat ra jud mobigay ka, nig sipyat magpermi na..

pero motoo ko naa pa jud ligdong nga binuhat nga makaako pag dili bisan
pa halaran sa atubangan ug lamian nga putahi.

----------


## Passport

> mokatol kay naa man sad magcge padungog dungog ug manintal..
> dili ka mada ana? permihan ka ug padungog ug palami..
> mao ni giingnon nga naghuwat ra jud mobigay ka, nig sipyat magpermi na..
> 
> pero motoo ko naa pa jud ligdong nga binuhat nga makaako pag dili bisan
> pa halaran sa atubangan ug lamian nga putahi.


naa may ligdong didto boss.. pero kato nang mga unas na..  :Cheesy:

----------


## joop

tinuod man sad na duna nagpabilin ligdong ug gahe ang baruganan daw sama sa usa ka bato nga bantilis nga dili gyud kini mabuak bisan pa unsaon nimo'g si-ak. pero sa katibuk-an boss sobra sa katunga gyud ang nagbuhat aning matang sa lihok nga daw kasagaran sa mangi-ob nga dapit kini pagalambigitan ug pagasaw-an,lol

----------


## Passport

> tinuod man sad na duna nagpabilin ligdong ug gahe ang baruganan daw sama sa usa ka bato nga bantilis nga dili gyud kini mabuak bisan pa unsaon nimo'g si-ak. pero sa katibuk-an boss sobra sa katunga gyud ang nagbuhat aning matang sa lihok nga daw kasagaran sa mangi-ob nga dapit kini pagalambigitan ug pagasaw-an,lol


maski dili ngiob boss.. kay matud pa nila.. life is short man daw.. enjoy while it lasts!

----------


## NyanPercent

Tuara! ka mga gahi ba sa mga pulong dinhi, daw ngilnig  pas humba nga gikan sa bulsa sa polo sa higala kung kovmatch. 

Padayon sa unod niining paksa:

Lami gyud ue.. Pero dili intawn maau.

----------


## komikill

he atay ka

----------


## Passport

preggy si misis bisan wala si mister...

----------


## lhorenzoo

*boss passport sample , akong kauban sa flat minyo ang baye sa pinas naa uyab kauban ra sad namo*

----------


## Passport

> *boss passport sample , akong kauban sa flat minyo ang baye sa pinas naa uyab kauban ra sad namo*


ato nya na ilailahon boss puhon.. basin next month

----------


## Devian

di ko ganahan mobasa ani nga thread. kuyawan ko.

----------


## Passport

> di ko ganahan mobasa ani nga thread. kuyawan ko.


hala ka diha boss devian.. tuas abroad si wifey? middle east?

----------


## lhorenzoo

> ato nya na ilailahon boss puhon.. basin next month


*naa puy lain boss , ila boss deadstring nga kuabn sad sa flat ang baye minyo sad sa pinas naay live in , maygani pinoy ra sad dili arabo *

----------


## Passport

> *naa puy lain boss , ila boss deadstring nga kuabn sad sa flat ang baye minyo sad sa pinas naay live in , maygani pinoy ra sad dili arabo *


sadya jud lagi mga desertoryans boss.. puhon.. 

ato i validate kini nga thread... kay daghang dili motuo..

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​boss passport kaayo rang himuan og documentary pero di na lang .*

----------


## Passport

> *​boss passport kaayo rang himuan og documentary pero di na lang .*


kato diha pa ko boss, kato in uniform pa ko.. actually, usa ka pari nga bisaya ang nag suggest nga himoan namo ug documented research..

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​og gihimuan nimo boss daghang mutoo na jud hehehehe naa naman bigat nga ebidinz...*

----------


## Devian

> hala ka diha boss devian.. tuas abroad si wifey? middle east?


israel boss.

----------


## Passport

> israel boss.


dili man kaayo ni rampant didto sa israel boss devian. 

lahi ang situation sa GCC.. labi na ang qatar, ug uae... kay murag.. ambot.. murag transformed kaayo ang atong mga pinay didto.

----------


## joop

i-apil sad ninyo bisita para sa umaabot nga documentaryo paga himoon sa ubang parte sa europa ingun man sa canada kay sigurado aduna sad mo mahikaplagan,lol

----------


## Passport

> i-apil sad ninyo bisita para sa umaabot nga documentaryo paga himoon sa ubang parte sa europa ingun man sa canada kay sigurado aduna sad mo mahikaplagan,lol


ang nakalami sa middle east boss kay kung pangutan-on nimo ang mga wives nga ning abroad.. para kuno sa pamilya.. 

didto sa europe, naa may niadto kay tungod fiancee, scholarships or further studies, tourism..

----------


## lhorenzoo

*mas rampant jud diri sa gitnang silangan , murag matugkan sungay mga kabayan nato diring pinay .*

----------


## Passport

> *mas rampant jud diri sa gitnang silangan , murag matugkan sungay mga kabayan nato diring pinay .*


matud pa sa pari boss.. ang iyang impression kay.. ang wala nagbuhat aning buhata ang ABNORMAL.. tungod sa ka rampant ani nga panghitabo.. NORMAL na diay ni

----------


## Passport

DUBAI - A Filipino womens group advised their compatriots in the United Arab Emirates to strictly follow the laws of their host country particularly on morality and public decency following two separate cases involving Filipinas who had *** at *Dubais public beach* recently.

In a report published in UAEs major dailies, a Filipina housemaid was sentenced to one year in prison by the Dubai Court of Misdemeanors on Tuesday after her Emirati employer reported to the police that she had become pregnant during her several late night trysts with her Pakistani lover at the Jumeirah Open Beach. 

The 26-year-old Filipina admitted in court she had consensual *** with her 25-year-old Pakistani boyfriend who works as an accountant. Presiding Judge Mohammad Ahmad Shoaib said the couple will be deported following the completion of their jail terms. 

In another report, the Dubai Court of Misdemeanors heard in the same week another illegal ***-on-the-beach case involving another Filipina and her Lebanese boyfriend who were caught red-handed by the police kissing and having *** at a secluded spot on *Umm Suqiems public beach* last July 5.

According to police records, the 30-year-old Filipina salesgirl and her 21-year-old Lebanese waiter boyfriend admitted to their act.

"We were at the beachside having a walk along with my two friends. I took her to a poorly lit spot near the rocks. When we finished and were getting dressed, the police arrived, the Lebanese said.

The court charged the two with having "*** out of wedlock and public indecency" but the pair did not attend the hearing and the next trial was moved on August 18.

Gabriela-UAE Coordinator Jhasmin Cipriano said Filipinos should strictly follow UAE rules.

Nananawagan ang Gabriela-UAE sa lahat ng ating mga kababayan   babae man o lalaki   na mag-ingat at sikaping gawin ang lahat para maitaguyod ang dangal ng ating lahi, Cipriano said.

Chona Nocido, who works as personal assistant in one of the multinational companies based in Dubais business district, shares the same view.

Bukod sa hindi sila kasal, bawal talaga iyon. Sana matuto na sila, Nocido said.

Gay Mendoza, finance administrator at Westin Mina Seyahi, said she was scandalized after hearing the news.

Are they idiots or are just plain dumb? This is a Muslim country and they should know better. Nakakahiya. At any rate, regardless of what country and nationality, I believe stuff like that should be done in a private place, Mendoza said. 

Cipriano, however, warned others not to make sweeping generalization and pass quick judgment on Filipino womens morality.

Hindi nakapagtataka na sa isang patriyarkal na lipunan na may relihiyong Muslim man o Kristiyano, na lagi na lang babae ang mas naituturing o lumalabas na masama sa paningin ng nakararami lalo't patungkol sa usaping katulad nito, added Cipriano, who works as a Social Science teacher at St. Marys Catholic School in Dubai.

Totoo na hindi akma lalo na't sa publikong lugar nila ito ginawa, hindi pa rin maipagkakaila na ang mga bagay na katulad nito ay gabutil lamang kumpara sa mas malaking suliranin ng mga kababaihan tulad ng talamak na human trafficking, prostitusyon at sinasapit ng mga kasambahay na pagmamalupit sa kamay ng kanilang mga employer. Ito ang mga suliraning kailangang mas tugunan ng pansin ng mga nasa otoridad lalo na ng ating Embahada at Konsulado dito sa UAE, Cipriano concluded.

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​naka basa ko ani boss passport sa news diri pero wa lang nako gipost diria.*

----------


## Passport

> *​naka basa ko ani boss passport sa news diri pero wa lang nako gipost diria.*


mao gihapon tirada sa qatar boss... mga beaches gihapon.

----------


## wak_wak

Indians > kasagaran patulan ni sa mga katabang na OFW.
Pakistanis > mostly sa mga bayot ni na OFW.
Bangladeshis > kasagaran sa mga katabang na OFW.
Egyptians > kasagaran ga work sa mall and office na OFW.
Syrians > kasagaran mga katabang na OFW.
Lebanese > kasagaran ga work sa mall and office na OFW.

dili sad cguro 9.9.. mga 6 or 7 sa 10 OFW na naay asawa, especially kato ga earn ug less..

----------


## Passport

> Indians > kasagaran patulan ni sa mga katabang na OFW.
> Pakistanis > mostly sa mga bayot ni na OFW.
> Bangladeshis > kasagaran sa mga katabang na OFW.
> Egyptians > kasagaran ga work sa mall and office na OFW.
> Syrians > kasagaran mga katabang na OFW.
> Lebanese > kasagaran ga work sa mall and office na OFW.
> 
> dili sad cguro 9.9.. mga 6 or 7 sa 10 OFW na naay asawa, especially kato ga earn ug less..


ngiga boss wak... identified man gyud ang nationalities... ug trending..  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​matay pareha man jud tag obserbasyon ninyo mga bossing ....*

----------


## kowalczyk

> ngiga boss wak... identified man gyud ang nationalities... ug trending..


Dili lng sa Middle east boss.... i think mas daghan sa SINGAPORE.... amu na silang gitawag ug "LONGKATOTS" Usually they go along w/ indians, bangladesh, sri lankans... basta UWAKERS... and some w/ Caucasians.    Kwarta-kwarta lng gud... and usa pa na lugar na aq nauadtoan... LABUAN malaysia... nagtoo kog mga Local ang Prosti didto,,, giahak, puros PILIPINA... tsk tsk,,, weeew!!!! their status is an OFW pero lain ilang work...  hahahha sideline ang uban

----------


## Passport

ako na baya na mention ni atong thread diri sa usa ka dfa official... hmmm

----------


## wak_wak

kaliwali DFA officials.. hehehe..

----------


## Passport

sadiq, DFA mafi muk  :Cheesy:

----------


## s3thk

pag drawing ug kabaw nga walay sungay sa agi anan ug ihi....

----------


## skeptic_rob

they think of themselves lang enjoy,money ...mao gud na main reason man tingali and they want instant ...kalipay na nila kwarta.pero money can't buy happiness.

----------


## brian joshua

may gani amo padulngan dili middle east hehe mag una ra ba ug pila ka buwan ako misis

----------


## skeptic_rob

> may gani amo padulngan dili middle east hehe mag una ra ba ug pila ka buwan ako misis


ok ra na bro bsta wla na abot tuig kapin lisod na dli apason u asawa dula lain team...dli ka pugong

----------


## brian joshua

hinaot lng unta bro nga dili mag inana lage tawn...macriminal man gyud tingali ko hehe

----------


## Passport

> may gani amo padulngan dili middle east hehe mag una ra ba ug pila ka buwan ako misis


muabrod diay ka bai? ok lang kung sa US or Canada kay dili kaayo ni rampant nga panghitabo didto.. ayo ayo... good luck  :Wave:

----------


## sugbuana

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


naa man gani uban pinoy ra pud, mag-unay ra, purus minyo  :Smiley:

----------


## mom_in_cebu

I have to oppose this post. I have been married for almost 10 years now, went to Dubai UAE for more than a year, but NEVER TRIED playing with another "team"... And i know some married ladies who are also faithful. So wag lalahatin mga kabayan... Ang mga mupatol sa ibang lahi, mao nay giingon nga wala jud na satisfy sa ilang mga bana...ug sa mga bana nga nagpabilin, ngano wala man sad nimo gi satisfy inyo mga misis b4 ninyo gipalarga :Huh:  

True for some - but again, wag lalahatin ha............ bow!  :smiley:

----------


## kowalczyk

> I have to oppose this post. I have been married for almost 10 years now, went to Dubai UAE for more than a year, but NEVER TRIED playing with another "team"... And i know some married ladies who are also faithful. So wag lalahatin mga kabayan... Ang mga mupatol sa ibang lahi, mao nay giingon nga wala jud na satisfy sa ilang mga bana...ug sa mga bana nga nagpabilin, ngano wala man sad nimo gi satisfy inyo mga misis b4 ninyo gipalarga 
> True for some - but again, wag lalahatin ha............ bow!



Ehem... just wanna add 1... it because of "MONEY" and its the number 1 reason nganung mupatol mga Pinay sa mga UWAK!, kinsa gud tawn gusto muhigop ug baho sa mga UWAk... yeys we know not all, pero and gihisgotan dri... "KADAGHANAN" kung medyo na offend ka,,, kay OFW ka,, sorry. aq OFW man sad mao bitawng nakahibaw ko sa binuhatan sa "KADAGHANAN' manlimbawt nlng gud aqong balahibo sa kauwaw.. this is just a forum

----------


## brian joshua

too ka sa ts ug sa uban OFWs ngari kay sila ang naka kita jd.

----------


## Passport

> too ka sa ts ug sa uban OFWs ngari kay sila ang naka kita jd.


ang dili motuo... aw.. basin player..  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*boss brian , ako hagbay ra kong nakakita . basta para nako mas mangtas ang mga baye mudiskarte diri kaysa lalaki , basta jud murag 8 out of ten mao na siya ang statistics maayo na lang sa napu naay duha ka ka tarong pa nahabilin*

----------


## brian joshua

di man lng kay sa middle east tingali ni boss...pati sa west naa man gyud gihapon ni ba...mas lantaran lng tingali jd sa middle east.

----------


## Passport

readers of this thread should at least be aware nga mga real flesh and blood OFWs ang nag confirm ani ... dili mga OFW nga nakapuyo lang ug one year or two.. pero didto nahimong anagon...  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​boss passport apil nako anang anagon ? lol*

----------


## skeptic_rob

> I have to oppose this post. I have been married for almost 10 years now, went to Dubai UAE for more than a year, but NEVER TRIED playing with another "team"... And i know some married ladies who are also faithful. So wag lalahatin mga kabayan... Ang mga mupatol sa ibang lahi, mao nay giingon nga wala jud na satisfy sa ilang mga bana...ug sa mga bana nga nagpabilin, ngano wala man sad nimo gi satisfy inyo mga misis b4 ninyo gipalarga 
> 
> True for some - but again, wag lalahatin ha............ bow!


bisag unsa pa ka satisfy kung ang babae mismo maka kita gwapo + maayo mo dala + mo hatag kwarta lisod na...mag panilap ang girl

- - - Updated - - -

sin sit daw na ang middle east according to my friends,wife,me mismo naka witness gud bisag 5 months lang ko didto..tungod sa lyf style gud didto then ang kwarto murag wla privacy murag bedspace kung partition man maka dungog lang g hapon ka ahemm...mao siguro ma tental ang silang nga single or wla aswa didto

----------


## kowalczyk

Karong Sunday kay dayoff man dri sa mga LONGKATOTZ sa SG,,, ug naa koy time aq picturan ang mall kung asa mag istambay ang mga PILIPINA ug managit silag INDIANO... astang grabe kaayu na kapuno na Mall mao  dili q muadto kay mauwaw q manlimbawt aq balaahibo, mura kag naa sa PINAS,,, eanybody here heared of a mall in Singapore named "LUCKY PLAZA" for us we call it "F***y Plaza,,, and a place  called "PEOPLES PARK" we call it PEOPLES F**** cge aq picturan,,, nah.... ambot lng ug unsay inyo ikasulti ani... mauwaw jud mga Pinoy... mao na lain kaayug dungog ang kadaghanang Pinoy dri sa SG

----------


## prukutung

i think mao na lugara nga galagot ang mga Singaporeans natong mga pinoy. Lahi baya maglagot ang mga insik kai i-generalize daun ang tanan Pinoys. Naa koi nakit-an nga SG forum kas-a nga gitawag ta ug cockroaches nga angay patyon and etc. sa mga Singaporeans. One reason is that almost gikuha na kuno sa mga Pinoy ang mga malls sa SG, contaminated na kuno ilang place. hahaha

----------


## kowalczyk

Ug mka Bakasyon mog SG, try going to "LUCKY PLAZA during SAT& SUN,,,, just take a look unsay kahimtang sa mga PILIPINA nato didto... diba pustaanay ta,,, dili ka kadugay ug stay didto... not because malooy ka,,, pero tungod sa KAUWAW..... i cannot explain further kung unsa... take a look by yourself

----------


## prukutung

pictures boss... i-spoiler lang,,, heheh

----------


## kowalczyk

> pictures boss... i-spoiler lang,,, heheh


ok if im not busy this weekend... sure ill give you the pix,,, pero dili q kabaw mu upload tud.loi lng q...

----------


## prukutung

i-upload lang in any website bro nga mag host ug pictures like facebook or photobucket, daun i-open ang picture daun right click, copy image url, daun i-paste diri sa istorya. I-spoiler lang bro nig post dri, or PM lang ang link..

----------


## sammedriano

> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Based on my experiences as an OFW, this is generally true, labi na kato OFW wives in the 27-35 years age bracket.
> 
> Favored nationalities they play with are usually Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> In the eyes of these foreign nationalities, the Filipina ofw, especially the married one, is a slut...


For real?  :Shocked: 

Laina gud pagsabot ana nila sa atong mga OFW gud.   :tickedoff: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Karong Sunday kay dayoff man dri sa mga LONGKATOTZ sa SG,,, ug naa koy time aq picturan ang mall kung asa mag istambay ang mga PILIPINA ug managit silag INDIANO... astang grabe kaayu na kapuno na Mall mao  dili q muadto kay mauwaw q manlimbawt aq balaahibo, mura kag naa sa PINAS,,, eanybody here heared of a mall in Singapore named "LUCKY PLAZA" for us we call it "F***y Plaza,,, and a place  called "PEOPLES PARK" we call it PEOPLES F**** cge aq picturan,,, nah.... ambot lng ug unsay inyo ikasulti ani... mauwaw jud mga Pinoy... mao na lain kaayug dungog ang kadaghanang Pinoy dri sa SG


Naka take naka og picture bro?  :huh:  pakit-a daw ta. . .naunsa naman tawn ning mga tawhana oie.  Wala nalang jud sila lain plan sa ila life, ang mamaligya nalang jud og kalag?  :tickedoff:

----------


## kowalczyk

> For real? 
> 
> Laina gud pagsabot ana nila sa atong mga OFW gud.  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naka take naka og picture bro?  pakit-a daw ta. . .naunsa naman tawn ning mga tawhana oie.  Wala nalang jud sila lain plan sa ila life, ang mamaligya nalang jud og kalag?


Wala pa bro... mangita pakog time ,,, busy kaayu q... sauna nakaadto q katong bag.o pku pero karon, gilikayan na namong adtoon kay LAIN kaayu paminawn didto... mauwaw ka sa imong lahi,,, ug naa gud mangutana nimu unsay lahi naku... LAMI lagi kaayu iingon na "JAPANESE" or Thai... di man manganha ang Workers na Prof,,, kadaghanan dha mustandby neg sat sun kay day.off mana nila then thats the time na mag sideline sad sila,, adto manlimbawt imung balahibo kay sila mismo ang MUBIRA sa kamot sa mga LAKI... tsk tsk...ang kasagarang laki mangadto didto ang tuyo kay S*X jud and ussually INDIANO, ARABO, CAUCASIANS. its a shopping mall pero kmi dili mi mangadto,,, bisag kinsa ninyo dri sa istorya, ug makaadto mug SG,,, try visiting "THE WILD" during SUNDAY... tan awon ragud ninyo kahimtang nila didto... ussualy mga PILIPINO Tourista sa SENTOSA ug mga nindot na lugar man,,, pero HAPIT mug kadali para makita ninyo ang REALITY most of the PILIPINA OFW's

----------


## Passport

^^ maypa diay ko boss.. kay sayon ra masaypan nga Japanese... Thailander.. Koreano.. seldom nga Filipino.. :Cheesy:

----------


## joop

bisnis as usual diay gihapon diha sa SG? taud2x ba sad ko wala naka biyahe diha da!, nindot ug maka timing anha arun nga masuta ba,lol

----------


## kowalczyk

aw wa may laing adtoan ang mga seaman bay,,, kung dili lucky plaza,, sa peoples park,,, kung dili peoples park, Orchard tower, kung pilipino kay nagsawa na sa Pinay,,, adto sa GEYLANG kay mga INSIK ug Thai... wahehehehe

----------


## supermarionism

> aw wa may laing adtoan ang mga seaman bay,,, kung dili lucky plaza,, sa peoples park,,, kung dili peoples park, Orchard tower, kung pilipino kay nagsawa na sa Pinay,,, adto sa GEYLANG kay mga INSIK ug Thai... wahehehehe


Daghan mag picnic basta sunday sa LP wue..

----------


## wojciech

Btaw naa btaw ko daghan nakit.an didto kadtong pag bkasyon namu... wa gud mi magdugay didto sa Lucky plaza kay malain ka sa mga PILIPINA... ambot

----------


## joop

aw tan awon lang gud dili lang jud mo enter kay lisud na ba,lol

----------


## Passport

Normal na man ni sa mga Pinay nga OFW oi.. lupigon pa gani ang mga lalaki sa kiat.. sa tinuod lang.

----------


## brian joshua

ni tilaw unta mo sa mga pinay sa LP basin isa ddto inyu classmate before wa ta kahibaw...

----------


## Passport

> ni tilaw unta mo sa mga pinay sa LP basin isa ddto inyu classmate before wa ta kahibaw...


way lami boss...  :Cheesy:

----------


## brian joshua

> way lami boss...


unsay way lami boss?

----------


## Passport

> unsay way lami boss?


way lami ang pinay sa LP... matud pas akong amigo nga seaman diri sa akong tapad karon..  :Cheesy:

----------


## brian joshua

^^ haha di d.i mada bisan pang merienda lng?

----------


## Passport

aw, pang snaks, pwede daw.. 

matud pa nya.. "init" kaayo kuno ang mga pinay sa LP.. as in.. not just sizzling, but.. init that will consume kuno.. ambot nis kapitan.. bigaun kaayo  :Cheesy: 

ako ning ipa enrol sa istorya...hehe

*Lonely maids, prey and predators*

*Sometimes, all it takes is a meeting of the eyes and a quick smile to start a relationship.

Many men -- both Singaporean and foreign -- have been known to turn on their charm to prey on the loneliness of Filipino maids in Singapore.*

But it isn't just the men who are doing the looking and the smiling.

"Some of the women are out to look for men, especially in the clubs," said Revlyn Mandac-Faizal, 31, who works at a provision shop in Lucky Plaza.

"They dress sexily and sometimes they will make the first move."

The social lives of the nearly 100,000 Filipino domestic workers in Singapore have come into sharp focus after speculation that a possible love triangle led to the grisly murder of 26-year-old maid Jane Parangan La Puebla.

Last Friday (Sept 9), her body was found chopped up and the parts dumped outside Orchard MRT station and at MacRitchie Reservoir.

Her close friend, Guen Garlejo Aguilar, 29, has been charged with the murder.

They were apparently fighting over the affections of a handsome 27-year-old Singaporean man, described as Aguilar's boyfriend. Both women are married and their husbands are in the Philippines.

Maids tell stories of men coming on to them everywhere, from clubs to shopping centres. Some are even hit on in cabs.

Said 23-year-old shop assistant Ane Alfaro: "Sometimes in a cab, the driver will ask if I am from the Philippines, and then they'll ask if I want to get some coffee before going to my destination. It's happened to me a few times."

Dyesebel Lobaton, 30, meanwhile, told The Sunday Times she was once chased around Lucky Plaza by a persistent Bangladeshi worker.

"He kept following me, wanting to give me his number.

"In the end, he shoved this piece of paper into my handbag. I took it out and threw it away," she said.

But some of the maids are no angels.

Bold ones have been known to simply go up to men and invite them to parties, to church or even to[COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]hotel rooms[/COLOR].

There are also some who moonlight as prostitutes to earn some extra income.

Alex, 34, runs a provision shop in Orchard Towers and estimates that as many as two in 10 maids may be part-time prostitutes.

He recounted a personal encounter with one: "Once I was talking to this [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]Filipino maid[/COLOR] in a club and then she just told me if I wanted to have some fun with her, it would cost me money."

The tea dances organised by clubs in Orchard Towers, Lucky Plaza and Balmoral Plaza are the most popular pick-up spots for men and the women. Most women are allowed in free as their presence attracts men, who have to pay a cover charge of between S$13 and S$17 (US$8 and US$10).

About half the men there are Singaporeans while the rest are workers from the Philippines and Bangladesh.

Operations executive Benji, a 33-year-old Sunday regular at the Naughty Girl club in Orchard Towers, is always there with his girlfriend, Aileen, 25, a Filipino maid.

While she was dancing with other maids, he whispered: "If you are having an affair with a Filipina, you better behave yourself, as they can get very jealous."

The couple had a big violent fight a month ago after he bought a drink for another maid.

The crowd which the clubs attract can be a nuisance to businesses in the vicinity.

Said Danny, who runs an electronics shop near Ipanema Club in Orchard Towers: "It becomes very noisy and rowdy, so on Sunday I close and go home at 3pm. If not, I open until 9pm."

Successful hook-ups -- in clubs or shopping centres -- often lead to trysts in budget hotels.

Some of these establishments in Balestier Road and Joo Chiat Road, especially those that charge hourly rates, are often full on Sundays. It is not uncommon to see scores of maids and their boyfriends waiting in the lobbies for rooms to be available.

But many of the maids interviewed stressed that the wild ones were the minority.

"I'm here with other maids on my day off and I don't want anything to do with any man, Singaporean or otherwise," said Rose, 33, a Filipino maid at a tea dance in Orchard Towers.

Others simply avoid such places.

Bergie Borja, 33, was furious at how a few bad apples had given Filipino maids a bad reputation.

She has been working here as a maid for 13 years and has never been to a tea dance. Instead she spends her days off playing volleyball with friends from the Filipino Association of Singapore.

"It's very unfair to us. I can see the way people sometimes look at us. It's just the few [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]behaving badly[/COLOR] but they spoil the name for the others," she said.

----------


## kowalczyk

Dili mana sila mahalin ug PINOY kay di matabang ang mga DAGWAY... "Endangered species"   pero halinon na sila sa mga CAUCASIANS ug mga indiano, bangladesh, even Singaporeans..... tinood jud na bay... sa PINOY wala juy mupatol ana nila...

----------


## vahnhelsing

pagkasakit pamalandungon kun ugaling mao kini ang tiunayng kahimtang karon
sa atong mga kaigsoonan sa gawas sa nasod. Nagpatianod sa bul-og sa panahon.
Gipaka wala'y bili na lamang ang mga mahinungdanon nga butang aron makab-ot
ang kaharuhay sa kinabuhi.  :Sad:

----------


## kowalczyk

> pagkasakit pamalandungon kun ugaling mao kini ang tiunayng kahimtang karon
> sa atong mga kaigsoonan sa gawas sa nasod. Nagpatianod sa bul-og sa panahon.
> Gipaka wala'y bili na lamang ang mga mahinungdanon nga butang aron makab-ot
> ang kaharuhay sa kinabuhi.


In short part! AMBISYOSA... pait jud ang babay ug maoy MANGAMBISYON..

----------


## vahnhelsing

> In short part! AMBISYOSA... pait jud ang babay ug maoy MANGAMBISYON..


dili lamang ang mga babaye maantigo modamgo (usahay urom), mao usab kitang mga laki.
may mga higayon nga magpatianod na lamang sa bul-og sa kahiwian aron lamang matagamtaman
ang kaharuhay, alang kanila ug sa pamilya.

Gikahinaot ko lamang nga moabot ang panahon nga dili na kinahanglan pa moadto sa gawas
kitang mga pinoy aron lamang mokita ug dagko.

----------


## Passport

^^ boss Vahn, inig tua na ka didto, makita na jud nimo kining mga panghitabo nga gihisgutan ani nga thread.. ug makapaambit na ka sa imong hunahuna ug opinion.. nga gikan gyud didto  :Cheesy:

----------


## uniz

sakto ang sulti sa uban nga case to case basis ni sya and dili dapat i-stereotype. sa sg naay mga married pinay foreign domestic workers nga magduwag laing team, usually akong makit-an mga bangladeshi ilang kuyog. naa koy nakastorya jud nga sama nila pinay married nga naay anak na babae, ana sya lingaw-lingaw ra daw na niya ang uyab-uyab kay lonely pud baya daw naa sa laing lugar nya wala imong bana. Pwede raman unta mag lingaw-lingaw nga dili muduwa ug laing team, lahi nalang jud tingali description ron sa lingaw-lingaw.

----------


## hawkshock

For me tinood ni. Nahitabo ni sa akong friend and she said daghan pinay pud mao gani trabaho and their husband doesn't know about it. Mas dako sila ug kita for one night kaysa ilang regular na sweldo. Daghan napud akong friend na tilawan na lain lain na race ug use to na kaayo cya ani na trabaho mao nga wa nata mabuhat ana.

----------


## BLX90Six1

Not all OFW are like this...9.9 guro sa imong judgement. But most likely it happens, depends on the personality, need and ambitions.

----------


## Passport

> For me tinood ni. Nahitabo ni sa akong friend and she said daghan pinay pud mao gani trabaho and their husband doesn't know about it. Mas dako sila ug kita for one night kaysa ilang regular na sweldo. Daghan napud akong friend na tilawan na lain lain na race ug use to na kaayo cya ani na trabaho mao nga wa nata mabuhat ana.


blurred lang ako lantaw.. kay akong basa... daghan natilawan nga lainlain nga "rice" man  :wink:

----------


## BEM.BEM

depende ra jud na kung mag pa da sa tentasyon....

----------


## joop

> sakto ang sulti sa uban nga case to case basis ni sya and dili dapat i-stereotype. sa sg naay mga married pinay foreign domestic workers nga magduwag laing team, usually akong makit-an mga bangladeshi ilang kuyog. naa koy nakastorya jud nga sama nila pinay married nga naay anak na babae, ana sya lingaw-lingaw ra daw na niya ang uyab-uyab kay lonely pud baya daw naa sa laing lugar nya wala imong bana. Pwede raman unta mag lingaw-lingaw nga dili muduwa ug laing team, lahi nalang jud tingali description ron sa lingaw-lingaw.


korek lingaw2x sad panagsa ug naa'y time,lol

----------


## b_05

kakuyaw sad ani kung ila lingaw-lingaw mag cge tilaw ug lain tao, kuyaw makakuha ug sakit. tsktsk

----------


## Passport

> kakuyaw sad ani kung ila lingaw-lingaw mag cge tilaw ug lain tao, kuyaw makakuha ug sakit. tsktsk


kanang sakit, that is a known risk nga easily shoved aside..

sulayi ma ofw ka sis.. makasabot ka aning ilang kahimtang  :wink:

----------


## joop

keep your time fully occupied nalang siguro arun nga wala na panahon lingaw2x makaiwas sakit ingun man iwas gastos, naa sad bae ofw na galanti kaayo!

----------


## jshrader

ka-sexist ba ani woie..  :Cheesy:  saying 9.9 out of 10  pero without proof nya based on observations pa jud.. ur doing a disservice to the pinays working hard abroad... maluoy intawn ka nila... hahaha!

----------


## gotnowheels

I agree and disagree hehehehehe... pero funny kaayo ang mga reaction sa mga gurls oh, basta sila na gani ang ma issue, defense dayon...

----------


## rr_sipat

> For me tinood ni. Nahitabo ni sa akong friend and she said daghan pinay pud mao gani trabaho and their husband doesn't know about it. Mas dako sila ug kita for one night kaysa ilang regular na sweldo. Daghan napud akong friend na tilawan na lain lain na race ug use to na kaayo cya ani na trabaho mao nga wa nata mabuhat ana.


I AGREE   :Thumbs Up: , ang uban 6 for FLY paman gani...

----------


## reutreve

amen bro your right pero saktu sad c ts kay daghan sad gydu nag bisyo nga married ofw naa gyuy mag kiat

- - - Updated - - -

amen bro your right pero saktu sad c ts kay daghan sad gydu nag bisyo nga married ofw naa gyuy mag kiat

----------


## sangga

trueeeee. mga kauban nko sa work pwerte bootan kau sa dri pa sa ph. pag abot sa  heheheheh na slut,, ma minyo o dalaga. looy kato mga minyo intawn naguba jud ila pamilya. ambot sad ning mga pinay maabot sa laing nasod mag bigat bigat man. hehehe pro lami sad katilaw mnsad ta heheheheheh.

- - - Updated - - -

trueeeee. mga kauban nko sa work pwerte bootan kau sa dri pa sa ph. pag abot sa  heheheheh na slut,, ma minyo o dalaga. looy kato mga minyo intawn naguba jud ila pamilya. ambot sad ning mga pinay maabot sa laing nasod mag bigat bigat man. hehehe pro lami sad katilaw mnsad ta heheheheheh.

----------


## km15

> trueeeee. mga kauban nko sa work pwerte bootan kau sa dri pa sa ph. pag abot sa  heheheheh na slut,, ma minyo o dalaga. looy kato mga minyo intawn naguba jud ila pamilya. ambot sad ning mga pinay maabot sa laing nasod mag bigat bigat man. hehehe pro lami sad katilaw mnsad ta heheheheheh.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> trueeeee. mga kauban nko sa work pwerte bootan kau sa dri pa sa ph. pag abot sa  heheheheh na slut,, ma minyo o dalaga. looy kato mga minyo intawn naguba jud ila pamilya. ambot sad ning mga pinay maabot sa laing nasod mag bigat bigat man. hehehe pro lami sad katilaw mnsad ta heheheheheh.


asa ka nga country sir?

----------


## sangga

four seasons nga country.,, di lang mag saba ky sakpan nya ta. basta kamo mga bana nga ang wife tua sa gawas ingna kog bakakon ug wa bna mo duwa ug birdie didto. looy ang family. not worth. labi nang naay bata.

----------


## zHun

ka grabe sad ani oi.. tinuod ni?
kalooy sa nahibilin sa pinas gud ani..

----------


## km15

> four seasons nga country.,, di lang mag saba ky sakpan nya ta. basta kamo mga bana nga ang wife tua sa gawas ingna kog bakakon ug wa bna mo duwa ug birdie didto. looy ang family. not worth. labi nang naay bata.


mas maayo man gud makita nato kung asa na nga country para makabalo pud ta nga uso gyud ni worldwide.

----------


## valleoliver

Unsa may  trabaho nila sa gawas diay?

----------


## supermarionism

sad but true.. that's it..!

----------


## valleoliver

naa unta ni evidence.... walay source diha?

----------


## Passport

> naa unta ni evidence.... walay source diha?


gusto ka ug evidence.. sulayi ug panarbaho sa middle east..and just open ur eyes..

or mangutana ka sa mga tawo diri nga thread https://www.istorya.net/forums/career...ddle-east.html

----------


## bula1980

it is sad but yes it is true...

----------


## Passport

> it is sad but yes it is true...


a few words there but why do i hear the cries of a story behind?

----------


## reino

true same sa amung silingan religious kaayo pro pg abot ngadto na mangtas hehehe

----------


## ohohoy

i agree, daghan ang nag buhat anah sa gawas..

----------


## sangga

katong mga husband nga ila wife tua sa gawas maypa mo too nalang mo aron dna kau sakit inig abot sa panahon nga mka balo namo. inig uli sa wife pa toothbrush lang gud ron lami lips to lips. grabe raba kau ka xxx rated mga pinay didto mo tulon jud, e gargle pa ug mag ka lisod.

----------


## Equinox

paeta sad ani...saon nahabilin sa pinas.

----------


## Passport

> paeta sad ani...saon nahabilin sa pinas.


ang uban muapas ...

----------


## goodasdead

exaggerated rapud kaayo ng 9.9 percent. tinuod siguro daghan nagbuhat ingon ana pero motoo ko daghan pud tarong.

----------


## Passport

> exaggerated rapud kaayo ng 9.9 percent. tinuod siguro daghan nagbuhat ingon ana pero motoo ko daghan pud tarong.


pag ofw para makakita ka sa imong mga eyes... :wink:

----------


## goodasdead

> pag ofw para makakita ka sa imong mga eyes...


 ofw diay ka boss? tanan imo kaila ngadto na babae nagbuhat ana butanga?

----------


## Fri13th

^^OFW na siya bro. Read between the lines na lang, then you'll get the answer to your question. Remember, 2013 na ta ron. Naa nana sauna, samot na karon, ug unsa na lang kaha sa umaabot hehe.  :Wink:

----------


## sangga

conservative estimates nako ha mga 8 out of 10. im talking kanang mga professional nga women ky sa akong country nga gi trabahoan walay domestic helper. even ilang citizen didto walay helper.

----------


## Passport

> conservative estimates nako ha mga 8 out of 10. im talking kanang mga professional nga women ky sa akong country nga gi trabahoan walay domestic helper. even ilang citizen didto walay helper.


murag mao gyud ni ang 8 out of 10... 

pero sa age bracket nga 22-32 sa mga women ofws.. motuo ko sa 9 out of 10 gyud

----------


## vahnhelsing

pagkapaita pamalandungon kun ugaling mao gayud ang kamatooran.
daw gikumot akong kasing-kasing nga nagbasa ning maong kutay.

Nanimpalad aron makakab-ot ug maayong ugma apan nahiagum na
noon sa lunungan sa kasaypanan.

----------


## Passport

> pagkapaita pamalandungon kun ugaling mao gayud ang kamatooran.
> daw gikumot akong kasing-kasing nga nagbasa ning maong kutay.
> 
> Nanimpalad aron makakab-ot ug maayong ugma apan nahiagum na
> noon sa lunungan sa kasaypanan.


tungod tingali kay dangog man gyud ang kalibutan

dakog kahigayunan nga mahidakin-as ug masukamod sa lunangan

ug matuhog sa mga tunok sa kapalaran nga gisum-ok

kay dili malimod, may panginahanglan nga lawason ang matag usa

samtang buhi pa, tilawan ang tigson nga langyaw

----------


## bula1980

i agree with this coz i saw it happen...but i have to disagree with the number,9.9 out of 10? exaggerated na cguro yan.kahit papano may konti ding matino  :Sad:

----------


## Passport

> i agree with this coz i saw it happen...but i have to disagree with the number,9.9 out of 10? exaggerated na cguro yan.kahit papano may konti ding matino


meaning you were there then these things happened?

opo... meron din konting matino.. siempre naman. even if this was 5 out pf 10.. it would still mean that the situation is really.. very slippery to say the least.  :Sad:

----------


## bula1980

> meaning you were there then these things happened?
> 
> opo... meron din konting matino.. siempre naman. even if this was 5 out pf 10.. it would still mean that the situation is really.. very slippery to say the least.


sad po ano?hindi ko nga naintindihan noon at still hindi ko pa rin naiintihan ngayon kung paano nila nasisikmura...though may mga sari-sarili silang rason,kaya lang nasaan ang tinatawag na 'faithfulness'?pumunta ka sa ibang bansa para magsakripisyo,sana naman kasama sa sakripisyong yon ang pagtitiis?pero anong magagawa ko?ganyan na yata talaga ang kalakaran sa ibang bansa..  :Sad:  wala ako sa posisyon para makialam  :Sad:

----------


## Passport

> sad po ano?hindi ko nga naintindihan noon at still hindi ko pa rin naiintihan ngayon kung paano nila nasisikmura...though may mga sari-sarili silang rason,kaya lang nasaan ang tinatawag na 'faithfulness'?pumunta ka sa ibang bansa para magsakripisyo,sana naman kasama sa sakripisyong yon ang pagtitiis?pero anong magagawa ko?ganyan na yata talaga ang kalakaran sa ibang bansa..  wala ako sa posisyon para makialam


hindi naman po sa pakikialam ang ginawa natin.. may kanya-kanya po tayong mga sariling buhay at kapalaran. nakikita lang po natin ang mga pangyayari, na naging karaniwan na lang.. ginagawa sa lantaran at walang pagnanais na itatago man lang. 

saang bansa po iyong nakikita ang mga ganitong pangyayari?

----------


## bula1980

> hindi naman po sa pakikialam ang ginawa natin.. may kanya-kanya po tayong mga sariling buhay at kapalaran. nakikita lang po natin ang mga pangyayari, na naging karaniwan na lang.. ginagawa sa lantaran at walang pagnanais na itatago man lang. 
> 
> saang bansa po iyong nakikita ang mga ganitong pangyayari?


sa isa sa pinaka makasalanang bansa sa gitnang silangan...

----------


## Passport

> sa isa sa pinaka makasalanang bansa sa gitnang silangan...


masyadong matalinghaga po.. lahat naman ata parehong makasalanan..

ano po ang masasabi nyo sa ating mga kababayang pilipina na may mga asawa na gumagawa po ng ganito?

----------


## bula1980

dili ko manghilabot coz wala ko nakasabot...

marami ako friends na ginagawa yan.though labag sa prinsipyo ko yung gawain pero ni minsan hindi ako nagtanong...its their lives.its non of my business.

----------


## Passport

> dili ko manghilabot coz wala ko nakasabot...
> 
> marami ako friends na ginagawa yan.though labag sa prinsipyo ko yung gawain pero ni minsan hindi ako nagtanong...its their lives.its non of my business.


yup.. personal choices.. kung saan sila masaya at maligaya..  :wink:

----------


## bula1980

> yup.. personal choices.. kung saan sila masaya at maligaya..


but dont you think keeping silent in one corner is one way of tolerating them?

----------


## Passport

> but dont you think keeping silent in one corner is one way of tolerating them?


the best that we could do is respond in this thread rather than keep silent with what we saw with our own eyes..

you are indeed correct.. if we keep silent, we tolerate and accept this as a normal occurence with our women ofws.

----------


## bula1980

> the best that we could do is respond in this thread rather than keep silent with what we saw with our own eyes..
> 
> you are indeed correct.. if we keep silent, we tolerate and accept this as a normal occurence with our women ofws.


to be fair sir,apil pud unta ang mga husbands abroad...hehehe..

----------


## Passport

> to be fair sir,apil pud unta ang mga husbands abroad...hehehe..


yes of course... but the glaring thing here is that the married filipinas go for a wide range of nationalities.. while pinoy husbands, those who do commit these, are generally limited to pinay ofws.. and that is a fact.

----------


## bula1980

> yes of course... but the glaring thing here is that the married filipinas go for a wide range of nationalities.. while pinoy husbands, those who do commit these, are generally limited to pinay ofws.. and that is a fact.


if you are to ask me,hindi ko carry  :Sad:  based on personal experience,ive been offered many times  :Sad:  married filipinos and other nationalities too.but NOOOOOOOOO,hindi kaya ng sikmura ko.hindi pa ako corrupted...

----------


## Passport

> if you are to ask me,hindi ko carry  based on personal experience,ive been offered many times  married filipinos and other nationalities too.but NOOOOOOOOO,hindi kaya ng sikmura ko.hindi pa ako corrupted...


because not one of those "many times" actually touched your heart...

or you were actually faithful to the one who owned your heart.. :wink: 

you belonged to the 1 percent then

----------


## bula1980

> because not one of those "many times" actually touched your heart...
> 
> or you were actually faithful to the one who owned your heart..
> 
> you belonged to the 1 percent then



i was single that time sir but even if someone may have touched my heart,it is against my principle na pumatol sa married or committed man...and regarding other nationalities,still NO.id prefer pinoys pa din hehehe..

some women are being practical.they buy things they cannot afford.or some are really gipit.in any case,kelangan nila ng patalim na makakapitan  :Sad:

----------


## Passport

> i was single that time sir but even if someone may have touched my heart,it is against my principle na pumatol sa married or committed man...and regarding other nationalities,still NO.id prefer pinoys pa din hehehe..
> 
> some women are being practical.they buy things they cannot afford.or some are really gipit.in any case,kelangan nila ng patalim na makakapitan


if you were single, you were free to choose then..

----------


## bula1980

> if you were single, you were free to choose then..


and i chose to remain single  :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

> and i chose to remain single


be happy with your choice...  :wink:

----------


## bula1980

> be happy with your choice...



OT: i am and i will  :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

> OT: i am and i will


how are you maam? still happy with your choice?

----------


## hanzheyteta

> how are you maam? still happy with your choice?


hahaha! hatagan lagi gyud og issue.

----------


## vahnhelsing

how about husbands? pila kaha? 10 out of 10?

bitaw, pagkalisora maglikay sa ingon ani nga pagsulay.
daghan ang mosulay ug guba sa baroganan ug mga panumpa
ngadto sa kapikas.

----------


## Passport

> how about husbands? pila kaha? 10 out of 10?
> 
> bitaw, pagkalisora maglikay sa ingon ani nga pagsulay.
> daghan ang mosulay ug guba sa baroganan ug mga panumpa
> ngadto sa kapikas.


in my unscientific observation... actual ni ha.. mas daghan pa ang husbands nga straight didto boss.. naa tingali sa 5/10... lisod tuohan pero maoy nakita sa akong mga mata..

----------


## vahnhelsing

salamat sa imong tubag boss.. mosalig ko ana imong panahom. tungod kay mga kaila
usab ako nga nagpabilin nga maunongon sa ilang asawa. Mahimong magbinoang sila
apan gipili nila nga maglikay sa pagbudhi. tingali dili gyud 5/10 pero sayod ko nga
daghan ang ligdong nga lalaki.  :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

ang 5/10 dili scientific nga estimate.. basin mas maayo pa gani ana..
daghan nga mureact.. pero kadaghanan nila.. wala makasulay ug kinabuhing ofw.. kung nakasulay man.. gitanggong ra pud ug wala makalaag.. ug makasimhot sa palibot.

----------


## firstkittylitter

Dili tanan oe.. Hehehe

----------


## Passport

> Dili tanan oe.. Hehehe


exemption ka maam? I salute you... :Loyal:

----------


## Zeratul_

pagawas sa ka init ba.. aw.. tia ani..

----------


## 000.bulldozer.000

Same rani sa every port report, every place replace...   Pero unsa man gyud ka tinuod pud kaha ni?

----------


## mr.fuji

even   ra ni  cos  ofw  wives  play  og  lain  team,   la  husbands  play  pud  og lain  team  diri  pinas

----------


## bula1980

> how are you maam? still happy with your choice?


yes sir...

----------


## timoyans

Sus! daghana raba nakog kaili diris saudi. ambot lng, basta naay kwarta.

----------


## Passport

> Sus! daghana raba nakog kaili diris saudi. ambot lng, basta naay kwarta.


nya kumusta man imo mga kaila?

----------


## STEVEN

Agree on this based on my sad experienced.......my x-wife is an OFW in Qatar til this time,niduwa jd cya ntawn ug laing team..!and we're separated already since 2007,kapaitzz sa ako life, but very happy for my 2 kids nga naa ra nko...!but di lng pd tngali na2 i generalized ky bsin bigaon lng jd tngali ako x-wife,hahahaha

----------


## Passport

> Agree on this based on my sad experienced.......my x-wife is an OFW in Qatar til this time,niduwa jd cya ntawn ug laing team..!and we're separated already since 2007,kapaitzz sa ako life, but very happy for my 2 kids nga naa ra nko...!but di lng pd tngali na2 i generalized ky bsin bigaon lng jd tngali ako x-wife,hahahaha


tell us ur story boss @*STEVEN*.. parehos mo nga didto sa qatar that time?

----------


## STEVEN

> tell us ur story boss @*STEVEN*.. parehos mo nga didto sa qatar that time?


dli bro,cya ra ang ni abroad pag 2005 from hongkong den transfer to qatar..ako dri rko sa atong yutang natawhan nanikay sikay...but as of now,we're in good terms na (sports lng gd)ug nka moved on na pod ko....cya ra nagbyad sa skol mga kids but naa npod cya lain dd2 sa qatar bro while ako,nagpahipi lng ntawn sa daplin ug nagpa uraray lng sa mga matam-is nga hug and kiss sko mga kids,hehe.

----------


## Passport

> dli bro,cya ra ang ni abroad pag 2005 from hongkong den transfer to qatar..ako dri rko sa atong yutang natawhan nanikay sikay...but as of now,we're in good terms na (sports lng gd)ug nka moved on na pod ko....cya ra nagbyad sa skol mga kids but naa npod cya lain dd2 sa qatar bro while ako,nagpahipi lng ntawn sa daplin ug nagpa uraray lng sa mga matam-is nga hug and kiss sko mga kids,hehe.


dangog kaayo ang Qatar boss.. pwede mag orgy sa mga beaches didto overnight.. way bikil

at least.. strong kaayo ka boss.. bitaw.. ana lang pauraray sa mga bata.. lasting pa ang happiness.

----------


## JoeyBoi

naa ko friend friend.. ana xa nga daghan pinay didto nga pariwara.. naa bf or minyo sa pinas pero didto, feeling single kaau.. MOSTLY but not ALL

----------


## Ghadz

kasagaran mao gyod na mahitabo sa mga pinay didto, ang uban pareho nga mga pilipino puros minyo diri sa pinas nag-ipon didto.

----------


## xandro

noh :Huh:  ako ate tua sa dubai for 5 yrs. pero single xa sa iyang istorya naa jud daw didto nga pinoy pinay puro menyo dri sa pinas.wla man sad siya nag ing ana single pa gani xa...siguro case to case basis ni..or dependi sa situation bah...pero agree ko dili lalim malau sa pamilya...labi na sa side sa mga laki nga need jud ana nga butang...pero sa magpadal rajud nah..

----------


## jerzx777

TS, Mura taas rasad kaayo nimo imo percentage oi , maybe 3 out of 10 pinay mag buhat ug dili maayo gawas sa pinas, naa ko karon  sa KSA kabalo naman ta tanan na kuyaw gyud diri na magbnuang kay putlan ug ulo. pero na shocked gyud ko naa gyud daw suma pa sa ako mga friends ug nakaila magpabayad daw. ambot lang pud kung unsay ka tinuod wla man sad ko kasulay ..hehehehhhe !  Pero matud pa kung naa gani aso makita naa gyud na kalayo or sunog.. 
TS, Mura unfair man sad ug pinay lang ato hisgotan diba ? how about pinoy na naa sa gawas sa pinas pila sad kaha imo percentage ihatag ? hehehehhehehehe ! sa ako observation mao ni ako nahibal-an ang mga pinoy diri sa KSA bisan bawal naa gyud gihapon mga pasaway makigkita gihapon ug mga chicks of course mga pinay sad, i don't know lang pud ug minyo ba ang pinay or dili. But naa sad mga pinoy diri online relationship lang ang style naa mga ka chat hangtod magkauyab na. it doesn't matter kung minyo or ulitawo ba. 
Usahay makaingon ko ka grabi naba sa kalibutan karon, hasta mga minyo naa man gihapon man sideline na lain. hahahahahaha. 
ug ang naka law-ay pa gyud ang uban open kaayo sa cyber"6" ang mga pinay na naa diha sa atua, ug sa ubang lugar gawas sa pinas.
Karong panahuna mura daghan na  ang immoral dili sama sa unang panahon sa ato mga ginikanan. Pero kung naay daghan naa gyud pay nahabilin na good and i hope belong ta ani .. hehehheheheh  :Smiley:

----------


## Ghadz

sa open city nga lugar mas taas ug percentage

----------


## jerzx777

> sa open city nga lugar mas taas ug percentage


Moa gyud Ghadz, sa UAE daw mura daghan daw gyud didto nag bisyo . . .

----------


## bula1980

^^ super daghana..pahimo ra na sila fake marriage contracts sa recto tsk tsk tsk.. maluoy lang ta sa wives/husbands nga nabilin sa pinas  :Sad:

----------


## The Good$!!!

Paeta ug ingon ana storyaha dli nalang nato palargahon atong mga asawa or uyab, kita nalang mga lalake mu larga ky mas masaligan pa diay ta hehehe...

----------


## jerzx777

Mao karon panahuna midyo pipila lang ang masaligan in both side babaye/lalaki man. specially kung naa sa abroad. pero dili pa ulahi ang tanan, hehehehe para atong wla pa kasugod . dili nalang gyud musogon aron maapil ta sa pipila .. LOL !

----------


## noy

di ko mutuo ani!

----------


## lhorenzoo

*speaking from experience mas daghang mayng laki nga babaye diri sa abroad , its an undeniable fact*

----------


## Ghadz

mao diay kung magskype mi sa ako asawa ipatuyok gyod niya ako laptop from stationary to 360 E to W, N to S.

----------


## ambril

Nah, naa jd koy barkada ani nga naa pa cya sa cebu nya iyang asawa kay naay video pa jud sa xhamster..

----------


## yhokz101

dli tanan, pero naa jd.. mostly mga DH raba jd.. hilig jd ani sila para pamugas.

----------


## The_JACKAL

> Nah, naa jd koy barkada ani nga naa pa cya sa cebu nya iyang asawa kay naay video pa jud sa xhamster..


Share boss  :Smiley:

----------


## ambril

Hahahhahah dli lng cguro kay naa nasd ako barkada didto basin makatag dnha cebu..daghan pa cla kaliwat dnha..

----------


## gintusnumbernine

ahaka xhamster pud oi hahahaha
hmmm
i hope abroad rajud ni, dili w/in sa country lang hayyyyyyyy nakuuuuuu

labi na kung nanay record hmmm

----------


## mr.fuji

maybe  if   morals  are  low ,  possible..........

----------


## Kulai2Kalai

I don't think so kong maka aggre ko ani.Cause everything has its own reason man pod siguro.Most of the Filipina abroad kay ila ge take advantage para lang ma promote or should i say maka padala og dako sa ilang bana or anak diri sa pinas.Sad to say pod ang bana pod diri sa pinas na a poy g buhat nga dili ma uyonan sa mga mata sa kataohan.So if you ask me.BOTH!!but depends on the situation.Has its own reason or not.The most important is PRAY for those Women goes ABROAD!!They suffer for the future of there own purpose to help.

----------


## Pringle

Mas katol diay ang sa babae kaysa laki  :Cheesy: 

Pero bitaw, depende ra jud na's tao kung magpadala whatever the reasons may be

----------


## diablo85

cheating is a decision...not a choice...

----------


## Ghadz

play it good, play it hard and don't be caught on the spying eyes

----------


## chokschaks

most likely  ts

----------


## yonnis1980

> Sa singapore or HK di kaau ni makita pero anhi mo sa middle east.  daghan jud mausab.
> labi na hilig og laag nga mga babaye. dako kaayo chance.
> luod kaayo tan awn ang uban.
> 
> I remember naa koy amiga. chickay kaayo to nya arte.
> Minyo cya sa pinas.naa na baby.
> one time ni borrow ko sa iya phone ako ge ingnan naa ko textsan.
> ako ge tan aw iya album. shocked kaau ko.
> naa siyay pic nga ga chula og gikan siguro to ga toot
> ...


marhaba sadiq. lawgawa nimo oi, 9.8 ra imo statistics?  :Cheesy: 

bitaw, kanang uban nga ni react, labi na sa wala maka anhi sa Middle East ug dugay, as in years gyud, tinuod nga figure of speech ang gigamit ani nga title sa thread. Kaila mo ug "figure of speech"? hala patabang kuno ni noy google beh!

wala koy mathematical statistical figure for this subject, pero kung makapuyo mo ug Middle East, diri sa GCC ug let us say, twenty years, klaro pas udtong tutok nga makita ninyo kini nga mga panghitabo with our kababayan pinays. 

kanang giingon ni bai deadstring nga "House Party" notorious kaayo na.




> Mas katol diay ang sa babae kaysa laki 
> 
> 
> Pero bitaw, depende ra jud na's tao kung magpadala whatever the reasons may be


kung maka browse ka ug pinoy p0rn site bai, makita nimo nga usually, ang girl ang mu drive ug mudala sa pagwala sa katol. patara ra ang laki. just my honest observation lang.




> *speaking from experience mas daghang mayng laki nga babaye diri sa abroad , its an undeniable fact*


agree gyud kaayo ko sa reality ani bai lhorenz.

i have been all over the GCC and i have seen it with my own eyes.

----------


## nate_austin

depende ra jd na sa babae...pero dili man tanan.

----------


## necrotic freak

^^mao gani 9.9 out of 10 kay dili tanan.

----------


## yonnis1980

> ... Ako ni ge confirm jud.
> 
> Naa koy amiga naa sa dubai karon. Nangutana ko niya kung tinood pa jud nga  9 out of 10 filipina OFW sa middle east mag binuang ba.
> 
> Ingon siya... Yes. Halos tanan iyang na ilhan nga pinay nga minyo ni bigay jud ug laing lahi. Daghan man gud sila ug kwarta, tabla jud ug paliton kuno sila didto. Unya dagko pa jud kuno ug bunal... ataya bayhana...





> that's just based on your experience TS..ayaw i-generalize kay ato pud baya na mga kababayan.


 @*alter-ego*... gi confirm pud sa ubang mga OFWs nato

----------


## Scott Bernard

Siguro ingon ani nalang... Dili tanan babae mo adto ug middle east mo kiringking...

Pero TANAN babae didto panguyaban jud ug laing lahi... offeran jud ug expensive gifts and money.  :cheesy:  If nag need jud ug money ang babae mo bilangkad jud og mo supsop.

Naa koy amiga lain sa Dubai, single.... Ingon jud cia nga naay mga lain lahi mo offer niya ug expensive accessories (bags, jewelries, etc..) pero wa cia mo kagat... kay wala man siya nag need ug money. Stable naman daan ang iyang family member diri sa Pinas.

Karon naana siya sa Canada.

----------


## bula1980

Based on personal experience, been offered many times, foreigner and married pinoys too..

But then, naa pa man ko respeto sa akong self so balibad gyud and show.. the whole time i was an ofw, i am proud of myself for holding on to my morals.

naa man gani nasuko nako kay ang gihatag wa nako dawata.. nainsulto cguro.. its different when you start accepting things kasi baka may kapalit.. ok pa ko, makaprovide pa ko for myself.. ending, pobre lang gyapon hahaha... 

Naa pay, "here's my calling card, call me if you change your mind." Lol  :Cheesy:  deretso sa basurahan oi  :Cheesy:

----------


## durfritz

katarantaduhan...

----------


## sioti49

Strongly Disagree!!!

But I do believe daghan manintal didto. 

Depende jud ni sa baroganan sa isag ka tawo.

----------


## joop

ME countries ra diay naa ingun ani?

Waa lage mi share from europe, canada ug uban pa,lol

----------


## Scott Bernard

Basta nasa matinding pangangailangan... ingon ana jud.  :cheesy: 

Anyways, dili man pod tanan babae basta tagaan nimo ug kwarta bisan walay gusto nimo, magpa pancit cantot dayon.

Naay uban okay raka sa ilang pagtingin pero dili lang sila mo bigay sa normal nga diskarte kay naay hindrance (naay uyab ang boy / girl... or naa bay asawa / bana).

Unya kay kinahanglan ug kwarta, mosugot nalang magpa pancit cantot. Imo man nang maklaro kung geganahan ba ang babae or wala. Basta mo kingking na gani ang mga tudlo sa tiil unya maguba ang nawong mo ingon dayon "Whooo, shyet,... ahhh".... Ge lami-an diay to

----------


## yonnis1980

> ME countries ra diay naa ingun ani?
> 
> Waa lage mi share from europe, canada ug uban pa,lol


wala ko nagdugay sa europe ug ubang countries to be able to see things deeper with my own eyes.

pero i have a good guess nga parehas ra pud sa ubang countries nga naay pinay ug pinoy.

i have to emphasize though, a small percentage of those who do it, do it not for money.

ug, sakit man iadmit, pero parehas mi ug nakita ni boss lhorenzo, naay mga pinay nga mas ngilgig pa ug lihok kaysa pinoy. tinuod, daghan pud pinoy nga mga hustler kaayo ug tirada.

----------


## burn777

ang pait kay gikan pa date2 sa ilang kabit unya inig uli mag skype sa ilang anak and husband. mao na akong di ma sabtan. grabe ka kusog mo tago ug feelings  :Sad:

----------


## yonnis1980

> ang pait kay gikan pa date2 sa ilang kabit unya inig uli mag skype sa ilang anak and husband. mao na akong di ma sabtan. grabe ka kusog mo tago ug feelings


kabantay pud diay ka ani boss? maski naa ra ka sa barko hehe... sensitive kaayo imo radar dah!

----------


## Scott Bernard

Busa, ayaw pa largaha ug middle east inyong uyab / asawa... Kay mao jud na ang kahimtang pohon.

----------


## kitkabloey

Disagree ko ani kay ako auntie ni gawas para maka kwarta, pero iya man nuon bana nag duwa lain team >,< hilak na lang siya balde balde.. hehe

----------


## yonnis1980

> Disagree ko ani kay ako auntie ni gawas para maka kwarta, pero iya man nuon bana nag duwa lain team >,< hilak na lang siya balde balde.. hehe


imong gibasa ang mga posts sa ubang OFWs diri maam? asa nga country imong auntie niadto diay? dili baya tanan... pero, daghan gyud mga players diri sa gawas.




> Busa, ayaw pa largaha ug middle east inyong uyab / asawa... Kay mao jud na ang kahimtang pohon.


kung gani pugngan imong uyab/asawa nga naay job offer nga makalarga bai, mao nay sinugdanan sa dakong gubot. maypa palargahon na lang gyud para maklaro unsa kalig-0n ang ilang gugma.

----------


## kitkabloey

Malaysia, uu gud ni read ko. di man ni ma apply sa tanan pud kay in every rule there is always an exemption~

----------


## Scott Bernard

> kung gani pugngan imong uyab/asawa nga naay job offer nga makalarga bai, mao nay sinugdanan sa dakong gubot. maypa palargahon na lang gyud para maklaro unsa kalig-0n ang ilang gugma.


Kung minyo na gani mo bro, usa namo ug huna2x ana. Dili na pwede mo iya2x ug decide ang bana or asawa. Matod pod sa bible, ang bana mo submit jud sa iyang wife. Sakto jud ka bro... dako jud nang gubot if dili magka sinabot. If dili gani magka sinabot maypa mag buwag nalang.  :thumbsup:

----------


## jerzx777

Diri sa KSA, mao sad na ila sulti sulti naa daw magpabayad, ug naa gani daw sugot mag monthly payment lang pwede na bisan unsang time na available..

Bisan grabi ka strict diri , pero naa gihapon naghimo na dili maayo, It's their personal choice and they will be full responsible of their action..

naa gyud koy mga nakita  na boy or girl na naghimo sa ingon, maminyo man or single.. pero 9.9 percent is too much ....

----------


## yonnis1980

> Diri sa KSA, mao sad na ila sulti sulti naa daw magpabayad, ug naa gani daw sugot mag monthly payment lang pwede na bisan unsang time na available..
> 
> Bisan grabi ka strict diri , pero naa gihapon naghimo na dili maayo, It's their personal choice and they will be full responsible of their action..
> 
> naa gyud koy mga nakita  na boy or girl na naghimo sa ingon, maminyo man or single.. pero 9.9 percent is too much ....


murag madawat ra tingali na ang magpabayad boss. kay investment man sab gud nila ang ilang body. ang sakit, kanang FREE. personal choice pud lagi kuno.

nakita pud diay nimo diha sa Saudi maski mas istrikto gani diha. kato diha ko sa Jubail, mao man gihapon akong na obserbahan. hinuon, dali ra ko kaayo diha kumpara sa ubang countries sa GCC nga didto na nagdugay gyud.

kanang 9.9 percent is a figure of speech, dili na mathematically precise. pero, kung very keen observer ka, makita nimo nga taas nga percentage gyud.

----------


## Dorothea

> Diri sa KSA, mao sad na ila sulti sulti naa daw magpabayad, ug naa gani daw sugot mag monthly payment lang pwede na bisan unsang time na available..
> 
> Bisan grabi ka strict diri , pero naa gihapon naghimo na dili maayo, It's their personal choice and they will be full responsible of their action..
> 
> naa gyud koy mga nakita  na boy or girl na naghimo sa ingon, maminyo man or single.. pero 9.9 percent is too much ....


Grabeha pud anang mag monthly boss jerzx oi LOL murag phone bill or car payment  :smiley:

----------


## jerzx777

@*yonnis1980*, naa ko karon sa Jubail Industrial City, naa koy nakita diri , minyo ang lalaki , nag ipon sila sa babaye , ang asawa sa lalaki wla gyud tawon kabalo na naa diay ipon ang iya bana diri.. OMG ! . . 
 @*Dorothea*, Oo naa sad na diri, ako friend naa nag offer for 2000 SAR every month , I don't know if it is true but that was he said to me. . . But he didn't grab the bait .. hehehehehe !  he wants free .. hahahahhahahahahaha !

----------


## yonnis1980

> @*yonnis1980*, naa ko karon sa Jubail Industrial City, naa koy nakita diri , minyo ang lalaki , nag ipon sila sa babaye , ang asawa sa lalaki wla gyud tawon kabalo na naa diay ipon ang iya bana diri.. OMG ! . . 
>  @*Dorothea*, Oo naa sad na diri, ako friend naa nag offer for 2000 SAR every month , I don't know if it is true but that was he said to me. . . But he didn't grab the bait .. hehehehehe !  he wants free .. hahahahhahahahahaha !


hala.... sa Oger ko diha sa Jubail sa una boss.

istrikto man na diha. mas daghang laki ug bayot kaysa babaye sa una sa Jubail.

----------


## starcatch

> Disagree ko ani kay ako auntie ni gawas para maka kwarta, pero iya man nuon bana nag duwa lain team >,< hilak na lang siya balde balde.. hehe



agree ko ani.. malaki or mababae mn if magpadala lang jd sa temptasyun madagma jd..mao pd na nahitabo sa akong ante... 30 years kapin nlng tawn xa nagbalik2 ug gawas dili lang middleeast DH xa sa hongkong..singapore ug malaysia bisan asa ra..bilin ang bana dri pinas...sus nlng ang bana..wala ug tuo ang bisyo..tanang bisyo gsudlan...karon akong ante laya pa sa tanang laya nga luy.a but still blinded xa sa iyang bana...

----------


## zapantalambda

Disagree ko ani. My point here is, it's not our business first and foremost and secondly, it's their own lives. own choices. wa tay labot ana'. each to his own.

----------


## yonnis1980

> Disagree ko ani. My point here is, it's not our business first and foremost and secondly, it's their own lives. own choices. wa tay labot ana'. each to his own.


abi nako ni disagree kay kay ofw pud ka ug wala nimo nakita ang ingon ani nga mga happenings......as confirmed by the other ofws nga ni post pud diri.

each its own bitaw... observation ra man ni.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> marhaba sadiq. lawgawa nimo oi, 9.8 ra imo statistics? 
> 
> bitaw, kanang uban nga ni react, labi na sa wala maka anhi sa Middle East ug dugay, as in years gyud, tinuod nga figure of speech ang gigamit ani nga title sa thread. Kaila mo ug "figure of speech"? hala patabang kuno ni noy google beh!
> 
> wala koy mathematical statistical figure for this subject, pero kung makapuyo mo ug Middle East, diri sa GCC ug let us say, twenty years, klaro pas udtong tutok nga makita ninyo kini nga mga panghitabo with our kababayan pinays. 
> 
> kanang giingon ni bai deadstring nga "House Party" notorious kaayo na.
> 
> 
> ...


im back .... kita maoy mga   naka kita sa kamatuoran diri boss sa life sa ofw nga kabayan nga pinay ....

----------


## Scott Bernard

So proven naman jud ni basing sa observations sa mga banggiitan sa middle east.

So ang akong conclusion / recommendation ani.

If inyong uyab or asawa gusto molarga sa Gitnang Silangan, either kuyog mo or ayaw jud ug sugot. If magka cause ug dakong gubot, maypa gubton nalang nimo daan kaysa maghuwat ka after a month or year, ge malmal na diay to ug arabo or kapwa pinoy.

Naa koy nabasahan nga post sa FB... Ang babae kuno nga moadto ug middle east either walay bana or buwag sa bana. Daghang nang like.

Ayaw nalang mo ug deny. Daghan man gud naay denial tendency kay nag expect pa ug happy ending. Mao na ang reality... Dawata nalang, adjust and / or make an action.

----------


## totoybibo

> So proven naman jud ni basing sa observations sa mga banggiitan sa middle east.
> 
> So ang akong conclusion / recommendation ani.
> 
> If inyong uyab or asawa gusto molarga sa Gitnang Silangan, either kuyog mo or ayaw jud ug sugot. If magka cause ug dakong gubot, maypa gubton nalang nimo daan kaysa maghuwat ka after a month or year, ge malmal na diay to ug arabo or kapwa pinoy.
> 
> Naa koy nabasahan nga post sa FB... Ang babae kuno nga moadto ug middle east either *walay bana or buwag sa bana.* Daghang nang like.
> 
> Ayaw nalang mo ug deny. Daghan man gud naay denial tendency kay nag expect pa ug happy ending. Mao na ang reality... Dawata nalang, adjust and / or make an action.


or wala kauyun sa bana.hahaha.

----------


## Scott Bernard

> or wala kauyun sa bana.hahaha.


Mao bitaw brod nga buwag sa bana kay wala na kauyon. hehehe!

----------


## yonnis1980

> So proven naman jud ni basing sa observations sa mga banggiitan sa middle east.
> 
> So ang akong conclusion / recommendation ani.
> 
> If inyong uyab or asawa gusto molarga sa Gitnang Silangan, either kuyog mo or ayaw jud ug sugot. If magka cause ug dakong gubot, maypa gubton nalang nimo daan kaysa maghuwat ka after a month or year, ge malmal na diay to ug arabo or kapwa pinoy.
> 
> Naa koy nabasahan nga post sa FB... Ang babae kuno nga moadto ug middle east either walay bana or buwag sa bana. Daghang nang like.
> 
> Ayaw nalang mo ug deny. Daghan man gud naay denial tendency kay nag expect pa ug happy ending. Mao na ang reality... Dawata nalang, adjust and / or make an action.


boss, mas dakong gubot kung dili tugtan nga mu abroad ang asawa, uyab, kabit or fling.

The issue usually raised kay, "kaugmaon" kunohay... in a way, yes. The bottom line, money! Bonus na lang nang iring2x... 

kung pugngan... consider it nga .. ending the relationship na lang. 

Pwede pud kuyog, pero dili sayon maka kuyog ug same location didto. Naa uban muapas. Fate plays a joke sometimes...

----------


## totoybibo

i don't know nganong singled-out ang mga wives nga kusug mangabit. im sure daghan pud bana nag mangabit. sexist ra kaayo ni nga thread.

sakto gyud ni nga response about cheating. 




> cheating is a decision...not a choice...


naa bitaw ko officemate, nakapangabit daw siya sa una. then ni ingon siya lisud likayan. atay lamia dapugon oi.haha.ako ingnan nga di man lisud, taud2x naman ko abroad pero wala mana ni cross sa ako huna2x.

pero kung tan-aw lang ug mga hamis aw oh,hehe, pero kanang naay thought nga makig relasyon sa lain babaye abroad then naa koy uyab sa pinas. wa sad gyud intawon oi.kalisud uroy anang pasakitan nako ang babaye nga akong gihigugma.

atay kaayo nang rason nga di daw malikayan.hoogggk ptuu!

----------


## Zeratul_

naa kog kaila babaye ni adtog taiwan ni uli after 6 months kai na burot na.. ang nka paksit kai minyo nga laki sa manila..  busa likayi ning taiwan/hongkong if inyong mga kaila nga babaye mo adto for sure buros jd na..

----------


## Scott Bernard

> boss, mas dakong gubot kung dili tugtan nga mu abroad ang asawa, uyab, kabit or fling.
> 
> The issue usually raised kay, "kaugmaon" kunohay... in a way, yes. The bottom line, money! Bonus na lang nang iring2x... 
> 
> kung pugngan... consider it nga .. ending the relationship na lang. 
> 
> Pwede pud kuyog, pero dili sayon maka kuyog ug same location didto. Naa uban muapas. Fate plays a joke sometimes...


Mao bitaw akong point boss... End nalang ang relationship. Dako ug gubot if either ninyo dili willing e end ang relationship or e end ba ang plano mag middle east.  :smiley: 

Dakong risgo ug imong sugtan imong babae mo abroad didto. Mura rana ug SAF gepadala sa Mamasapano. hehehe! If imong buhian andam naka sa posibilidad nga molikoy, wala nakay ma blame lain kundi ikaw ra gehapon.

----------


## yonnis1980

> Mao bitaw akong point boss... End nalang ang relationship. Dako ug gubot if either ninyo dili willing e end ang relationship or e end ba ang plano mag middle east. 
> 
> Dakong risgo ug imong sugtan imong babae mo abroad didto. Mura rana ug SAF gepadala sa Mamasapano. hehehe! If imong buhian andam naka sa posibilidad nga molikoy, wala nakay ma blame lain kundi ikaw ra gehapon.


matud pas akong barbero nga dili istoryan pero kusog mu istorya... dili kuntento ang mga asawa, uyab, kabit mao mularga na sa abroad.

----------


## Scott Bernard

Partly naa pod problema sa side sa lalaki. or dili lang jud mo compatible.  :smiley:  So ngano pugson man?

If minyo na, naa najud right (dili privilege) nga mo override ang husband / wife sa decision sa iyang respective partner... basta legal lang ug walay malicious intent ang imong reasons.

If dili ka maka pugong sa decision or plano sa imong asawa, meaning naa jud problema sa imohang side. Either weak ka nga pagka tao, naa kay disadvantage pod nga hadlok mabyaan sa asawa... or ander lang jud ka sa imong asawa.

----------


## <SMILE>

Ang mga principled dili gyud,
pero kanang gakiat lang ang dagway sure ball kaayo na.
Naay uban akong mabantayan dili gyud tawon mauwaw bisan gipang-bil2x na.

----------


## yonnis1980

> Ang mga principled dili gyud,
> pero kanang gakiat lang ang dagway sure ball kaayo na.
> Naay uban akong mabantayan dili gyud tawon mauwaw bisan gipang-bil2x na.


usahay, hasta ang principal nagbuhat pud ... dili kay maestra ra




oops... principled diay to.. sowee.... :Cheesy:

----------


## Kricket

nakakita lang ko ani sa tv recently, forward lang ang video sa 27:00

https://pinoytrend.net/2019/01/13/ya...EXAUFBfTg-ZHYw

----------


## slakker

when the cats is away, the chix will play...

----------


## firestarter

Ug ingon ani ang dangatan, wala nay pag asa ang magpa Saudi.  :Cheesy:  

Naa daw daghan pero dili pud tingale tanan, tagae pud ninyo gamay ug hope.

----------


## bula1980

i agree. i witnessed it too.. pero pwede muhangyo? pwedeng 9/10 ra? naa pay nabilin nga tarong  :Smiley:

----------


## skeptic_rob

99% gikan abroad ga vega

----------


## PureLuck

Depende lng na s girl. ang mkabuhat ana cguro wla n love s husband & gigamit nga excuse ang pg abroad pra mka escape.  :Smiley:

----------


## bula1980

i am so disappointed.. while i agree nga most married women who goes abroad plays with another team, but i always disagree with the number.. in this thread and in real life, lagi ko pinaglalaban ang kapwa ko kababaihan.. lagi ko pinaglalaban na may natitira pang matino.. it hurts me to think that i was wrong.. na ang pinaglalaban ko ay nawalan ng saysay.. 

why? bcoz, right now balik ofw ako.. most married woman na kasama ko may ginagawang kalokohan.. nashock sad si oks oi.. di ko matanggap ang mga rason.. kesyo way klaro ang bana, kesyo battered wife, kesyo late bloomer, etc etc.. whatever, dili gyapon rason nga magbuhat ug milagro coz legally and technically, youre married.. kapoy na ug yawyaw diri kay kita may mahimong dautan.. kapoy ug lecture kay lainon man ug sabot.. hinuon wa koy labot sa ilang mga life pero maluoy lang ko sa mga pamilya ug anak nga nabilin sa pinas.. naa pay usa nga halos gikalimtan na ang anak.. 

pasensya na diri na lang nako gipagawas akong disappointment.. no wonder nga halos dili na respetaron ang mga pinay..

sigh..

----------


## firestarter

> i am so disappointed.. while i agree nga most married women who goes abroad plays with another team, but i always disagree with the number.. in this thread and in real life, lagi ko pinaglalaban ang kapwa ko kababaihan.. lagi ko pinaglalaban na may natitira pang matino.. it hurts me to think that i was wrong.. na ang pinaglalaban ko ay nawalan ng saysay.. 
> 
> why? bcoz, right now balik ofw ako.. most married woman na kasama ko may ginagawang kalokohan.. nashock sad si oks oi.. di ko matanggap ang mga rason.. kesyo way klaro ang bana, kesyo battered wife, kesyo late bloomer, etc etc.. whatever, dili gyapon rason nga magbuhat ug milagro coz legally and technically, youre married.. kapoy na ug yawyaw diri kay kita may mahimong dautan.. kapoy ug lecture kay lainon man ug sabot.. hinuon wa koy labot sa ilang mga life pero maluoy lang ko sa mga pamilya ug anak nga nabilin sa pinas.. naa pay usa nga halos gikalimtan na ang anak.. 
> 
> pasensya na diri na lang nako gipagawas akong disappointment.. no wonder nga halos dili na respetaron ang mga pinay..
> 
> sigh..


really? ......  :Sad:

----------


## slakker

9/10 sounds about right...

----------


## Kricket

https://www.facebook.com/filipinastr...7661580403553/

Nahuli Sa Akto Si Kabayan na Nagdala ng Lalaki sa Bahay ng Amo! Kayo Na Bahala Humusga!

----------


## lhorenzoo

naka kita na gyud si ms bula sa sitwasyon sa laing nasod labi na sa mga babaye na kabayan

----------


## bula1980

> naka kita na gyud si ms bula sa sitwasyon sa laing nasod labi na sa mga babaye na kabayan


Sauna ra sir.. when i was in dubai. i thought because its "dubai".. pero kahit saan pala.. its sad but its real  :Sad:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Sauna ra sir.. when i was in dubai. i thought because its "dubai".. pero kahit saan pala.. its sad but its real


wa diay ka sa dubai nag abroad balik ms bula another middle east country ka karon ?

----------


## bula1980

> wa diay ka sa dubai nag abroad balik ms bula another middle east country ka karon ?


wala na sir.. try kog lain na pud..  :Smiley:

----------


## phattchoi

di ka bayran ang ka mingaw oi. hahahaha

----------


## lhorenzoo

> wala na sir.. try kog lain na pud..


abi nakog nibalik kag abroad

----------


## MoriaAX

I completely disagree with this notion that women working abroad are players. I know of OFWs who are too busy to have time for such kind of stuff. If anything, it's unfair to just blame the women and excuse the men on this. Its true that some women play their men, just as it's true that some men are experts at it too

----------


## bula1980

> abi nakog nibalik kag abroad


Yes po, but wa ko sa mideast..  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Yes po, but wa ko sa mideast..


ahh okay . . .

----------


## manoy15

Well i got couple of friends whose wives are overseas and i can say it's true. But NOT all are on the same feathers as others are. So it's an isolated case at least. But, studies shows that women are far more better in hiding secrets than men, and let that sink in for a moment.

----------


## reminok

By the way, many couples have their own adult entertainment.. It's also called family therapy.. but I'm not sure. I personally know a family that prefers to use games in couples looking for men. There are special branches for such requests on the dating site. I myself will refrain from such experiments, since my wife and I only love each other. But I do not presume to condemn other people's decisions.

----------


## Dreak2

Morally and financially prepare b. The first 3 years are the most difficult

----------

